# The Beasley/Rose Watch



## UD40

Well, we now know that one of these two will be in South Beach next year! From now until draft day, let's use this thread to compare the two, the needs of the Heat and Bulls, and any other news related to the top two picks!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That was fast :lol:

Number 1 would have been nice but not complaining one bit about choosing 2nd.

Both would help us out immensely. I hope its Rose we get but Beasley isnt a bad consolation prize


----------



## Adam

I think Beasley gives floor spacing. He can leave the paint open for Wade to drive and finish or kick it out. He can also nail the 3 or dribble drive and finish with either hand. He's a perfect compliment to Wade. I can't see Chicago picking Rose when they already have Kirk so I expect us to get Rose and not Beasley.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Beasley is a lock for Miami at #2! 

How the hell could Chicago justify passing on the hometown kid when Hinrich clearly isnt the answer?

Let the Wade/Beastley era begin!!!


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15

who the helll does chicago take????

guards: hinrich,hughes,gordon,duhon(FA)
forwards: thebo,nocioni,gooden,tyrus,noah,deng

my gut feeling they go with D.ROSE....he's a chicago native, he played most of his high school games in that arena.

im going crazy help me out!!!!! give me some input


----------



## SKiP

I think the Bulls go with Beasley, they don't have another low post presence.


----------



## UD40

Something tells me that we get Beasley. That would put Marion back into a 3 Star line-up, similar to the Suns.

Wade/Marion/Beasley ftw!

But Rose wouldn't be a bad pick


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade/Marion/Beastley
Rose/Wade/Marion


They both sound great to me 

Thankfully it isnt Wade/Marion/Lopez we're talking about :smoothcriminal:


----------



## B-Roy

Well, you guys have the pressure of not choosing first.

And either pick would be great for Miami, so there's absolutely no reason to complain. (Not that anyone is)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> who the helll does chicago take????
> 
> guards: hinrich,hughes,gordon,duhon(FA)
> forwards: thebo,nocioni,gooden,tyrus,noah,deng
> 
> my gut feeling they go with D.ROSE....he's a chicago native, he played most of his high school games in that arena.
> 
> im going crazy help me out!!!!! give me some input


Most Bulls fans would want Rose im guessing since they dont like Hinrich much and Rose being from Chicago. Its gonna be hard for that front office to pass him up.


Then again, Hinrich/Gordon/Deng/Beasley would be a sick lineup 1-4.


----------



## Wade County

The more I think about it, the more Rose makes sense for the Bulls.

PG - Rose/Hinrich
SG - Hughes/Gordon
SF - Deng/Thabo
PF - Gooden/Tyrus
C - Noah

Thats not a bad lineup. They need a dynamic backcourt player pretty badly, Rose would team well with Ben Gordon (if hes still there).

Our PG hole wont be filled, but it looks like that Haslem to Orlando deal could go through.

PG - Arroyo/Banks
SG - Wade/Cook
SF - Marion/Wright
PF - Beasley/Wright
C - Blount/FA

Plus two 1st rounders from Orlando, sets us up for the future while still being competitive now. 

Im so pumped, I cant believe it. We have a top two pick guys!


----------



## SKiP

Beasley and Noah would be great together for the Bulls.


----------



## Wade County

I think their hole at PG is worse than their current forward set up though. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That deal with Orlando, would that deal be made during the draft and us getting this year's 1st, or is that a deal that would be made after the draft? I dont remember what that article said.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont know where they are with their head coaching search but If Avery is still in the running, he said he'd go with Rose at number 1.


----------



## UD40

Realgm was saying that if we take Beasley, we should try to trade for Ford or Calderon.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I dont get why the bulls go Rose unless they deal Hinrich..they deal hinrich then they rebuild..Beasley on the other hand would make them quicck contenders..Then again they do have Thomas but is he the answer, I think they go beasley either way I'm happy


----------



## Wade County

Raps could use Haslem as much as Orlando could...so there could be a deal there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BG44 said:


> The more I think about it, the more Rose makes sense for the Bulls.
> 
> PG - Rose/Hinrich
> SG - Hughes/Gordon
> SF - Deng/Thabo
> PF - Gooden/Tyrus
> C - Noah
> 
> Thats not a bad lineup. They need a dynamic backcourt player pretty badly, Rose would team well with Ben Gordon (if hes still there).


Thats a lot of money tied up at the guard spot. Im sure they'd try to trade Hinrich if they went with Rose.

I wonder if we'd try to put a package including UD and others to get Hinrich. He'd be pretty good next to Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Wade2Matrix said:


> That deal with Orlando, would that deal be made during the draft and us getting this year's 1st, or is that a deal that would be made after the draft? I dont remember what that article said.


If it involved Arroyo it would have to be after the draft in a sign and trade. And I wouldn't like it unless Arroyo took a three year deal with the last two years unguaranteed (per NBA policy, as players being signed and traded must have contracts of at least 3 years, but only the first year has to be guaranteed). If they worked something out involving Nelson, it could happen during the draft, but I doubt we take on Nelson's contract. 7.6 million per year through 2013. It's bad. At this point, I'd probably want to keep Haslem if we get Beasley if we can't acquire a real PG.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Wade2Matrix said:


> Thats a lot of money tied up at the guard spot. Im sure they'd try to trade Hinrich if they went with Rose.
> 
> I wonder if we'd try to put a package including UD and others to get Hinrich. He'd be pretty good next to Wade.


Yes he would. He's a great (and dirty) defender. Very Riley-esque. If they took Rose, that deal would make more sense than the Orlando one. With a top 2 pick, we want to compete next year!


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15

i want rose...so i catch my miind trying to convince me that we will land rose....so my argument is , if the bulls dont think hinrich is the answer then why pay him 11 million a year, for the next 4 yrs????


----------



## SKiP

They'd have to trade Hinrich somewhere if they go with Rose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> i want rose...so i catch my miind trying to convince me that we will land rose....so my argument is , if the bulls dont think hinrich is the answer then why pay him 11 million a year, for the next 4 yrs????


They'd definitely try to trade him if they take Rose. Between Rose, Hinrich, Gordon and Hughes, that would be a lot of money tied up to the guard spot.

I hope we get Rose too and am slightly bummed we didnt get that number 1 pick, but it could've been much worse. We could have been bumped from the top 2 altogether and right now be discussing whether Bayless or Lopez would be our pick. Just go back to before the NCAA tournament began, or just go through the 1st 20 or 30 pages of the draft lottery thread and remember just how dominant Beasley was and how much we all wanted him.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15

i just feel the rebuilding process would be easier if we had rose....im definitely not bummed.... im anxious, excited, and overwhelmed!!! all in one!!! i know what im getting with both players...

did you guys see how happy pat riley was ?? i found that interesting...all my faith is in riley and i've never doubted him!! (except once when he passed on jameer nelson for D.Wright)

in riley we trust


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Havent seen it but I heard him. He sounded very happy. I'm sure he was ****ting bricks like the rest of us when he saw that Chicago moved up into the top 3, and relieved when we got a top 2 pick.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Where are you all listening to Pat Riley?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Flash is the Future said:


> Where are you all listening to Pat Riley?


Heard it on ESPN NEWS.

Ethan Skolnick thinks the Bulls will take Beasley. Obviously he's local writer down here so its just his guess



> *Heat: No. 2!*
> 
> You think Mike D'Antoni regrets passing on the Bulls job now?
> 
> The Bulls cash in a 1.7 percent chance.
> 
> The Heat gets No. 2, and that's absolutely the ideal spot.
> 
> Now the franchise can't go wrong.
> 
> This takes all the pressure off the pick, and the Heat still gets one of the two prospects it covets.
> 
> (This is the worst-case scenario for talk radio, since there's really nothing to discuss.)
> 
> With the Bulls needing a scorer down low, that means Derrick Rose likely slips to Miami -- unless Chicago trades out of the spot.
> 
> Here is Chicago's salary situation. The contracts of Luol Deng and Ben Gordon are up at the end of the season, and Andres Nocioni's is already up, but I'm not sure that Gordon's status affects this much. Deng and Beasley may be able to play together, with Joakim Noah and Tyrus Thomas also in the mix.
> 
> Yes, Derrick Rose is from Chicago. Still, the Bulls have Kirk Hinrich locked up for the next four years. Unless they can trade Hinrich, or trade the pick, the guess here is that Rose joins the Heat.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_seasonticket/2008/05/heat-theyre-no.html

Jay Bilas thinks they should take Rose.

Chad Ford has the Bulls taking Beasley in his post lottery mock draft.


----------



## The Krakken

Chicago is taking rose. Forget about it.

Not taking rose is like taking Sam Bowie over MJ because you had Clyde Drexler. I'm sure people will promptly remind him of that too.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Man whether we get Beasley or Rose all I can say is looking it it now is that its a win-win situation now hinds sight might not say so but looking at it now..UD add a poll to this I'm interested in seeing what our heat fans want..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Krakken said:


> Chicago is taking rose. Forget about it.
> 
> Not taking rose is like taking Sam Bowie over MJ because you had Clyde Drexler. I'm sure people will promptly remind him of that too.


Its hard to envision the Bulls not taking Rose. Beasley would fit perfectly into that lineup and add much needed post presence, but that front office is gonna be hearing the calls for them to draft the hometown kid for the next month. Can't see Paxson passing him up.


----------



## Smithian

I predict a stream of Bulls flamers over the coming weeks and months, maybe years, claiming, regardless what happens, how they made the much better pick and that we are a joke and got a secondary player. Annoying, like the Nets back in the day.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...68vLYF?slug=ap-draftlottery&prov=ap&type=lgns


Now they’ve got another decision: Beasley or Rose?

“As I sit here tonight, what I think is again you’ve got two players who are different and unique,” Paxson said. “One is point guard. The point guard is a natural leadership position on a team. It’s something every team covets. And the other … just has the unique ability to put the ball in the basket, just will be a go-to scorer.

“I’m certainly not going to throw myself into this thing and do something quickly.”

Nor will the Heat. _*President Pat Riley likes both players, but implied the pick could even be traded.*_
“Based on their performance and what they did in one season, both of them showed that they can help their team win,” Riley said. “Both showed enough physical maturity to be dominant at times as a 19-year-old. All of the intangibles when it comes to competitive desire and when it comes to leadership and character and all of those things, we still have a lot of work to do in terms of a lot of players in the draft.”


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Just something all GM's say about those high draft picks.

I doubt he'd trade this pick. Maybe if he was still coaching and wanted to win now as much as possible but with him stepping down and having Spoelstra step in, I doubt he'll trade it.


----------



## Wade County

Ive been calling for Beasley to the Heat since December, so if Chicago takes Rose, I may just flip out in happiness.

Can you imagine Wade, Marion and Beasley running the lanes? That team has 2 guys who you can run plays for and a garbage man who is the a perennial allstar.

I feel sorry for Keaf though, bummer dude.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

The Krakken said:


> Chicago is taking rose. Forget about it.
> 
> Not taking rose is like taking Sam Bowie over MJ because you had Clyde Drexler. I'm sure people will promptly remind him of that too.


I just dont see why why they go Rose unless they get somone for Hinrich, if they have both they dont solve anything....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BG44 said:


> Ive been calling for Beasley to the Heat since December, so if Chicago takes Rose, I may just flip out in happiness.
> 
> Can you imagine Wade, Marion and Beasley running the lanes? That team has 2 guys who you can run plays for and a garbage man who is the a perennial allstar.
> 
> I feel sorry for Keaf though, bummer dude.


Beasley and Marion would help our rebounding issues big time and since Blount cant rebound to save his life, that is a big plus. I just hope that Beasley measures in closer to 6'10 than 6'8.


----------



## Wade County

I think Beasley is probably a legit 6'9. He's a bit of a tweener, but id compare him like Flash said - some sort of hybrid of Melo, Bosh and a bit of Amare. He'd give us a rebounder and an inside/outside presence.

Rose would be our engine - get up and go. Could be a triple double threat eventually also. 

Either way, Im so excited and happy that things worked out.

Cant believe Bulls got 1st though, man...thats hard to take


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15

F the bulls...how lucky can u get? #1, #2, & #9 the last 3 yrs....


----------



## The Krakken

Dwyane Wade said:


> I just dont see why why they go Rose unless they get somone for Hinrich, if they have both they dont solve anything....


Its a guard's league. Rose is a HUGE upgrade over Hinrich. Hinrich is expendable and with his declining contract, will be in demand.

Trust me, they solve plenty.

Unless Beasley is a better player than LBJ, OR you have Wade/Kobe/Paul/Deron, etc...you don't take him, as you will be playing second fiddle to LBJ and whatever team he plays for for the next 10 years.

People forget, Deng was a 20 and 6 guy just a year ago. My god, how quickly people have downgraded him.

Beasley is a tweener. He won't be a great defender at this level. Think Derrick Coleman or a Bigger Big Dog Robinson.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

The Krakken said:


> *Its a guard's league.* Rose is a HUGE upgrade over Hinrich. Hinrich is expendable and with his declining contract, will be in demand.
> 
> Trust me, they solve plenty.
> 
> Unless Beasley is a better player than LBJ, OR you have Wade/Kobe/Paul/Deron, etc...you don't take him, as you will be playing second fiddle to LBJ and whatever team he plays for for the next 10 years.
> 
> People forget, Deng was a 20 and 6 guy just a year ago. My god, how quickly people have downgraded him.
> 
> Beasley is a tweener. He won't be a great defender at this level. Think Derrick Coleman or a Bigger Big Dog Robinson.


Thats why the title goes through Duncan, K.G. and Sheed...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

BG44 said:


> *I think Beasley is probably a legit 6'9. He's a bit of a tweener*, but id compare him like Flash said - some sort of hybrid of Melo, Bosh and a bit of Amare. He'd give us a rebounder and an inside/outside presence.
> 
> Rose would be our engine - get up and go. Could be a triple double threat eventually also.
> 
> Either way, Im so excited and happy that things worked out.
> 
> Cant believe Bulls got 1st though, man...thats hard to take


Tweener my a$$!

Beasley is a legit 6'9 (at 19 hes still growing) with a man body that can easily put on more muscle! If Beasley is a tweener then so is Zo, Malone, Barkley, Amare and Brand!


----------



## The Krakken

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Thats why the title goes through Duncan, K.G. and Sheed...


Duncan has 4 titles, 3 with Parker.

Sheed hasn't won a title in 5 years, and Billups is the best player on that team. 

How many titles does KG have again?

Meanwhile Wade, Parker, Kobe, and Billups have all featured prominently on the last 10 (that's right, T-E-N) title teams.


----------



## The Krakken

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Tweener my a$$!
> 
> Beasley is a legit 6'9 (at 19 hes still growing) with a man body that can easily put on more muscle! If Beasley is a tweener then so is Zo, Malone, Barkley, Amare and Brand!


None of those guys won titles.


----------



## Flash is the Future

The Krakken said:


> None of those guys won titles.


Zo did! :rbanana:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

The Krakken said:


> Duncan has 4 titles, 3 with Parker.
> 
> Sheed hasn't won a title in 5 years, and Billups is the best player on that team.
> 
> How many titles does KG have again?


If you honestly believe that Parker/Billups had anywhere near the impact that Duncan/Sheed had on those championship teams then this isnt even worth debating.



> Meanwhile Wade, Parker, Kobe, and Billups have all featured prominently on the last 10 (that's right, T-E-N) title teams.


Dont even try to put the rest of those guards on Wades level! The last time I checked Wade went Jordan and carried his (elderly) team to a title while the rest of them had a prime Shaq, Duncan and Sheed!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Thats why the title goes through Duncan, K.G. and Sheed...


Exactly to win a championship u need a solid big man..just look at al the teams in the conf finals..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> There's also the previously mentioned possibility of Miami trading the pick - perhaps even involving a swap with Chicago - which is something Heat President Pat Riley hinted at during his call from New Jersey.
> 
> "(The Bulls) have a starting point guard in Kirk Hinrich, and (Ben) Gordon plays that position a lot," Riley said. "Probably down the road, I'll be talking to (Chicago General Manager) John Paxson."
> 
> Was that merely Riley thinking wishfully about the Heat's chance to get Rose with the second pick? Or was that a broad hint regarding a Miami strategy to trade up? "We feel like we have a lot of leverage with the pick," Riley said.
> 
> Heat General Manager Randy Pfund said he didn't think Riley was being "coy" about the Heat's intentions.
> 
> The Heat, by the way, could have fallen to the third pick in the draft but no lower than the fourth. So, no, it wasn't a doomsday scenario.
> 
> But the gathering of approximately 3,000 fans in AmericanAirlines Arena reflected the general mood near and at the end of the lottery process. There was an outburst of cheering when the Heat was assured of one of the first two selections, but a subdued exit after the Bulls pulled off the big prize.
> 
> "Two's not bad," Pfund said. "We were braced for more of a negative. There's still a lot of positives."
> 
> Riley, too, professed to be "not disappointed, not at all."
> 
> He's playing the game. And the guess is he won't trade the pick unless some kind of deal is struck with the Bulls - they draft Rose for the Heat, and the Heat drafts a player for Chicago with other considerations made - because what Miami needs is an infusion of young talent.
> 
> Probably, though, Riley will hope for Rose, and settle for Beasley if it comes to that. Which, says Wade, is fine by him.
> 
> "Our future looks bright," Wade said. "This is the first step in that direction. We're going to get an unbelievable player."
> 
> But maybe not the one Miami really, really wants.


Link


----------



## reHEATed

Im thrilled we will add Rose or Beasley

I am a supporter of Rose myself. However, that is funny considering ive always said the ideal pg next to wade had to be a shooter, lol. I just think Rose is VERY special. Gary Payton in his prime type special. 

A huge need- inside scoring and rebounding would be filled with Beasley. I would be very happy adding the Jamison/Bosh/Amare type to pair with Wade. 

Chicago will make the choice. We will get the other. And both would be huge additions. 

I think questions are there on how Wade/Rose would look. I think they would be dominant. With Rose/Wade/Marion/Haslem though, we would have no shooters on the floor which is not good


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I think we can all agree that the real loser is Minnesota. Miami and Chicago dipped out of the playoffs for one year and will likely be back competing at a high level next season. Minnesota has just been bad forever, and will probably rot even further if they pick some scrub like Lopez. 

I think Rose is the pick for Chicago, and Beasley is the pick for Miami. That's where they fit best in my opinion, and Rose is a Chicago product. Beasley gives Miami some much needed frontcourt scoring. Wade can go back to being a playmaker/scorer instead of just full-time scorer.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Dont even try to put the rest of those guards on Wades level!


Kobe isn't at Wade's level? You really are a lunatic.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Sir Patchwork said:


> Kobe isn't at Wade's level? You really are a lunatic.


Kobe has done everything this year that i've critisized him in the past for. He's passes at the right tiems this year, somthing which i was glad WAde developed early in his career. I think Kobe is the best player on the planet right now to be honest. He's all around, defensive and everything. Now there would've been a tiem where i wouldnt admit this b/c my homerism but I am now. Wade I hope cna get back up there next year. Wade's championship series was absolutly amazing


----------



## Jace

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ePz17QJatrM

Some Rose-to-Beasley action in there. Also, listen closely around 3:45 in.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Jace said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ePz17QJatrM
> 
> Some Rose-to-Beasley action in there. Also, listen closely around 3:45 in.


Haha yah i've seen this lol coincindence..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ira checks in with what he's hearing so far



> *The silent treatment... practically*
> 
> No sooner did Heat General Manager Randy Pfund make his post-lottery comments Tuesday at AmericanAirlines Arena, then he joked that the media next would hear from him after the June 26 NBA Draft.
> 
> At least we thought he was joking.
> 
> Meanwhile, Bulls General Manager John Paxson held a media gathering Wednesday to say he didn't have much to say, that Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley both are compelling candidates for his team's No. 1 choice, and that he was not close to a final decision.
> 
> At least that's what he said.
> 
> To advance the story ever so slightly, a source familiar with the situation warned that those writing off the notion of the Bulls taking Beasley over Rose might be getting ahead of themselves. We're talking someone very close to the situation.
> 
> As for Pat Riley's anything-is-possible comments in the immediate wake of his team landing the No. 2 pick, chalk it up to someone who is most comfortable making things happen, instead of waiting for someone else's leftovers.
> 
> Tuesday night, I was sold on Rose to the Bulls. After working the phones Wednesday, the only certainty is that it's going to be a month full of bluster.
> 
> And that the Heat will wind up, no matter the direction of those winds, with a player that will make it significantly better.
> 
> We now rejoin the Beasley-Rose debate, already in progress…


Link


----------



## Maestro

For what it's worth I would disregard these mock drafts that have Chicago taking Beasley. The consensus here in Chicago is that the choice will be Rose. He's a difference maker, they are very rare. When one comes along you grab him.

And congrats to the Heat on your pick. You're gonna get a heck of a player as well:clap:


----------



## Wade County

Cheers to you also Maestro, heres the start of a long living rivalry


----------



## Maestro

BG44 said:


> Cheers to you also Maestro, heres the start of a long living rivalry


Indeed my friend. Isn't it nice to be on top of Draft Pick Mountain? The air seems so much more clear up here:wink:


----------



## Wade County

Minty fresh mate, minty fresh 

So the news out of Chi-town is that the Bulls will most likely take Rose, correct?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If Paxson wants to be able to walk the streets of Chicago then yeah, they're probably gonna end up taking Rose and you'll get your wish of Beasley in Miami, BG44


----------



## Wade County

P-p-p-p-please John?


----------



## Maestro

BG44 said:


> Minty fresh mate, minty fresh
> 
> So the news out of Chi-town is that the Bulls will most likely take Rose, correct?


Yes. It seems to be the choice of a majority of the fans. It's early days obviously but for where our team is at, and the way the NBA is going, Rose seems to be the guy. I listened to 2 interviews with John Paxson today and while he went on about it being a process and how he liked both Beasley and Rose if you stop and really think about it Rose really works for a number of reasons. I'd be very surprised if he was not the pick.


----------



## Wade County

Yeow!

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Wade County

Here are the last 20 #2 picks in the NBA Draft for referance

2007 - Kevin Durant - great
2006 - LaMarcus Aldridge (traded to Blazers by Bulls) - good/great
2005 - Marvin Williams - good
2004 - Emeka Okafor - good
2003 - Darko Milicic - bad
2002 - Jay Williams - bad
2001 - Tyson Chandler (traded to Bulls by Clippers) - was bad now good
2000 - Stromile Swift - bad
1999 - Steve Francis - was good now bad
1998 - Mike Bibby - good
1997 - Keith Van Horn - was good now bad
1996 - Marcus Camby - good
1995 - Antonio McDyess - was good now bad
1994 - Jason Kidd - great
1993 - Shawn Bradley - bad
1992 - Alonzo Mourning - great
1991 - Kenny Anderson - average
1990 - Gary Payton - great
1989 - Danny Ferry - bad
1988 - Rik Smits - solid


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here are some post draft lottery interviews: 

Ira Winderman of the Sun-Sentinel with Joe Rose
http://wqam.com/podcast/Ira Winderman with Joe Rose 5-21.mp3

Randy Pfund with Joe Rose
http://wqam.com/podcast/Randy Pfund with Big Dogh 5-21.mp3

Randy Pfund with Jon Zazlo
http://www.790theticket.com/audiopl...9randy pfund.mp3&show=The+Zaslow+Show&id=4782

Israel Guttierrez of the Miami Herald with Jon Zazlo
http://www.790theticket.com/audioplayer.php?mp3=2049003121israel.mp3&show=The+Zaslow+Show&id=4783


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Chicago Bulls mum on plan for top pick*
> 
> Bulls Vice President John Paxson isn't about to tip his hand.
> 
> Which means, for now, clarity in the June 26 NBA Draft seems out of the Heat's grasp.
> 
> A day after his team won the No. 1 pick as a lottery long shot, Paxson essentially acknowledged his team would select either Memphis point guard Derrick Rose or Kansas State power forward Michael Beasley.
> 
> "This gives us an opportunity to look at the two kids who everybody considers potential difference-makers," Paxson said in a news conference in Chicago.
> 
> The Heat is widely expected to take the leftover with the No. 2 selection.
> 
> However, a source familiar with the dealings said Wednesday that the Bulls have laid out a plan to take Beasley, with Heat President Pat Riley left with Rose.
> 
> The insider insisted, "No. 1 and No. 2 are booked and done."
> 
> Riley was not available for comment Wednesday. He said Tuesday night that he would explore all options, including a trade of the No. 2 selection.
> 
> Paxson insisted no Bulls decision has been made, but did say Wednesday of Beasley, "He scores the ball as easily as any young player that went into the college game in a long, long time."
> 
> Beasley could wind up making his status clearer should he decline a pre-draft interview or workout with the Heat.


Link

:whoknows:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

After watching all Beasley's highlights, I'm liking him as our pick even over Rose now (although if we had the #1 pick I would probably have stayed with Rose - its just the flavour of the week sort of thing).

Both of these players are amazing talents with huge potential, so I really wouldn't mind whichever. Which is why I'll be somewhat annoyed if we do something stupid like trading up just to draft Rose (and losing an asset or taking on a bad contract in the process obviously).


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade2Matrix said:


> If Paxson wants to be able to walk the streets of Chicago then yeah, they're probably gonna end up taking Rose and you'll get your wish of Beasley in Miami, BG44


Although I don't see why the bulls don't take Beasley, you guys got to remember the GMs in the NBA are selfish the moves they make are moves to buy them a few more years of the job. For example Orlando signing reshard lewis to a $115 million dollar contract, the fans will realize how stupid that was in like a year or two..Also that VC resigning to a horrible contract. They do moves to please and buy em a few years, thats one reason paxon may have to go with rose like W2M said..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Randy Pfund Chat Transcript: May 22, 2008 on Heat.com



> *Pfund speaks (or types... or has someone do it for him)*
> 
> Two days after joking he was done talking until the June 26 NBA Draft, Heat General Manager Randy Pfund participated Thursday in a chat session at Heat.com.
> 
> No, you didn't miss much, so we figured we'd read between the lines.
> 
> He said: "In a perfect world, you'd like to draft the player you think is best."
> He meant: "After Chicago takes Beasley or Rose, we'll say the other one is the one we wanted all along."
> 
> He said: "We certainly will look at all the possibilities… Ultimately we sit down together and give the information to our President Pat Riley, and he makes the decision."
> He meant: "If we have to, I'll have Andy Elisburg muzzle him, have Chet Kammerer seize Pat's cell phone and I'll personally take whichever player between Rose or Beasley is left. This is so simple, it would be impossible to screw it up."
> 
> He said: "Beasley provides a fantastic combination of inside and outside scoring… Derrick Rose has the ability to lead a fast break and provide the skills to run a team."
> He meant: "Which is why we'll sit back and come up with our 16th win of the season on draft night."
> 
> He said: "We have very good flexibility moving forward."
> He meant: "We'd have far better flexibility immediately if Shawn Marion were to opt out of next season's $17.8 million."
> 
> He said: "We would like to have him (Chris Quinn) on our roster, but we have to wait and see how the draft and free agency plays out."
> He meant: "We've got to do better than Jason Williams, Chris Quinn, and Marcus Banks at point guard next time around."
> 
> He said: "I think the time is right for Erik Spoelstra."
> He meant: "Pat Riley said the time was right for Erik Spoelstra."
> 
> He said: "(Shawn Marion) is the type of player that you want on your team for a long time."
> He meant: "Just not at $17.8 million a year."
> 
> He said: "Lakers-Celtics." (On his prediction for the NBA Finals.)
> He meant: "Because I want what David Stern wants."
> 
> He said: "We always try to keep current with the trends and hope we'll have something new for our fans next year."
> He meant: "Uh, could we tone down those insipid pregame introductions a little bit?"
> 
> He said: "It's always difficult to put a new group of players together and having a new coach in the mix can make it even more difficult."
> He meant: "Man, we've got a lot of work to do."


Link


----------



## Wade County

Check this:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DpyAf0Iz6UY&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DpyAf0Iz6UY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade County

Or perhaps this is your flavour 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LFv3vecD4Js&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LFv3vecD4Js&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh

These "Mike and the iPod" clips crack me up :laugh:

Mike and the iPod Part 1
Mike and the iPod Part 2
Mike and the iPod Part 3


----------



## Jace

Yeah those are hilarious. Every video I see of him off the court makes me like him more and more.

Does anyone get the feeling that Beasley and Rose are getting way less publicity than did Oden and Durant last year, despite the similar accolades?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Some draft Q&A's with Ira 


> *Q: Where did you get the story about Michael Beasley going to the Bulls and Derrick Rose landing with the Heat? Sounds ludicrous. Why would the Bulls pass on Rose? Terry Frank, Orlando, FL*
> 
> A. "I got it from someone who is involved with the situation and both teams. It can't be ludicrous because the Bulls plan to both interview and work with Beasley. For a team that calls Drew Gooden its lone post-up option, it might make the most sense. Otherwise a guard-heavy team remains just that. This thing will play out for a while. But calling Beasley to the Bulls ludicrous, is, well, ludicrous."
> 
> *Q: Why are all the experts saying that Derrick Rose would help the Heat immediately, while Michael Beasley wouldn't make an impact for a couple years? R.J. Bergen, Sayreville, N.J.*
> 
> A. "In some ways, I believe it to be the opposite. A scorer can score. That's the simplest element of the game. Learning to guide a team and playing to teammates' strengths is what makes point guard such a challenge. Like Kevin Durant, Beasley will get his numbers right away. Like Chris Paul, Rose might take some time to push his team up the standings."
> 
> *Q: How will the Heat handle the void at point guard if they don't get Derrick Rose? Derrick Sealy, Arlington, VA*
> 
> A. "Most likely through a trade with a team that has multiple options at the positions. Memphis (Mike Conley, Kyle Lowry, Javaris Crittenton), Toronto (T.J. Ford, Jose Calderon), Houston ( Rafer Alston, Steve Francis, Bobby Jackson, Aaron Brooks), Milwaukee (Mo Williams, Ramon Sessions, Charlie Bell) and Portland (Jarrett Jack, Steve Blake) come to mind immediately. If the Heat drafts Michael Beasley, it could leave Udonis Haslem or Shawn Marion available."


Link

He also thinks Zo's coming back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's a scout's take on how Beasley's game will translate to the NBA.



> Beasley can score in the post, handle the ball and even toss in a 3-point basket once in awhile. So how will he do in the NBA?
> 
> One scout projected him as an "elbow player," someone who typically starts at the corner of the foul line and then can either drop in a jumper or drive to the hoop. The NBA's best elbow player is Dirk Nowitzki, who has the height to shoot over the top of most any defender and also can drift back to the 3-point line.
> 
> Two other elbow all-stars are Utah's Carlos Boozer and New Orleans' David West, who both play with one of the league's elite point guards.


Link

Just imagine all the pick and rolls that Wade and Beasley could run all game long..


----------



## Wade County

Beasley definately is someone of that ilk. Which means we'd be getting an All-Star calibre big man 

Beasley has more handle and range than both of those guys (Boozer and West...not Dirk), and is more athletic also.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*The Beasley/Rose Watch Poll*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Man whether we get Beasley or Rose all I can say is looking it it now is that its a win-win situation now hinds sight might not say so but looking at it now..UD add a poll to this I'm interested in seeing what our heat fans want..


6 days later, a poll is added! My bad guys. :lol:

Vote for what you want to happen in the draft!


----------



## Flash is the Future

I voted for Rose. Even though Beasley is Beastley, Wade wants Rose, and Rose could really open a lot of things up for Marion fastbreaking wise. I want to see the Matrix put up 20/10 again! :rbanana:


----------



## Wade County

I voted for Beasley. I just feel 20/10 forwards with that kind of versatility are to good to pass up. I love the idea of pairing Wade with 2 talented wing/bigs in Marion and Beasley. Our rebounding and scoring should be a lot more balanced - and Beasley would get our oppositions 3rd best defender, which means he should have some big games. 

Rose would be nice also, but I feel Beasley is more ready to contribute now - and has just as high a ceiling in a position of need for us also.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

at first a few months ago I wanted Beasley, then wanted Rose, I'm honestly stuck in the middle. Regardless I'd take either, but I find myself leaning towards Beasley now since draft lottery day..


----------



## reHEATed

I have been leaning towards Rose for a little while now. 

I just think he would work really well with the pieces we currently have

Rose
Wade
Marion
Haslem

this team could run. This team could score. This is an exciting team. We would definately need a top of help with big men, but I really want that pg building block.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I voted Rose. Like WSE said, he'd fit perfectly right away. With Beasley we'd have to move Marion or UD and possible take back a bad contract. Wade obviously wants somebody to help take the ball handling duties from him some and wants to run a more up tempo offense, which with Rose would be a thing of beauty alongside Marion, Wade. Also, we all saw last season how good Dorell looked when we started going more uptempo on offense.

But I doubt Rose isnt taken by the Bulls so i'm very happy with Beasley falling to us.


----------



## myst

Why is everyone building for the team we have NOW? The player we draft should be with us for 10-15 years. And this team will look completely different over the next year or two. We shouldn't build for what we have NOW, it should be for the future. So the question should be, who is the better player to build around with Wade? And that answer is easily Beasley IMO, we have a superstar guard, and we need a post presence. When is the last time a team with two star guards won anything? (other then Pistons, but that was before they were all-stars). We won a championship with Jason Williams as our starting PG, because we had a post presence and a star guard. Beasley is the only choice for us.

p.s. people saying we shouldn't draft Beasley because we have Haslem and Marion are crazy. Marion might not be with us in a couple of weeks if he opts out, and won't be with us for more then 2-3 years if he stays, by that time Beasley will be hitting his prime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Building for now mostly because Wade's contract goes up in two seasons and Riley and the front office will do everything it takes to keep him happy here.


----------



## Wade County

I still see Beasley as the better fit long term. I just love his game. Sure hes not the biggest PF out there, but hes so crafty near the basket, is a great finisher with his left or right and can take his man all the way out to NBA three point range...hes got the complete offensive arsenal. Does he need to work on his D and handle? absolutely, but he would be so potent as a 2nd option its not even funny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A Wade/Beasley pick and roll would be fun to watch. If Wade drives and the big stays with him then he has Beasley open for a 15-17 ft shot, which he has, or if he drives on the big and happens to miss, we'd have Beasley and Marion, two very good rebounders, there for offensive rebounds and putbacks. And just think back to all those open Base line and foul line jumpers that UD gets every game and picture Beasley being the one getting those shots.

We can't go wrong with either of the two in my opinion. This should be the easiest decision ever. Just take the guy the Bulls don't.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I don't know.. Early in the season, I was all for Beasley.. Then he got eliminated and Rose stepped up his game and got to the Finals - I was all for Rose.. Since draft lottery, I've been seeing Beasley as our pick (#2) and so been going over some of his mixtapes and highlights - I'm back on Beasley's side..

All up, I probably would go with Rose just cause I think if we pick Beasley, we're gona have to move Haslem with his value low (similar to Hinrich right now in Chicago with Rose possibly coming over). Marion won't have as much desire to stick around or play his hardest, and Wade also apparently favors Rose as the pick.

But I think Beasley would have a greater impact (even though Rose is the pick by need) so its real tough. I've just gotten used to the idea now of having Wade handling the ball up top, playing the pick-and-roll game with Beasley (similar to Deron/Boozer or how Nash finds Amare who goes straight up with it)..

Its 50-50 for me, both great players with superstar potential. But cause everyone seems to be going with Rose (minus BG44).. I'm gona go Beasley.. :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I just checked the poll after I voted.. Beasley seems to be winning 5-4, so apparently the last sentence in my post above doesn't mean anything..


----------



## Wade County

Its OK, its clear im a pillar of guidance on this board - follow me NAB


----------



## UD40

I don't know who I want. When I was getting ready to take D. Rose, word went around that the Bulls will shop Kirk, which will give them a need for a PG. When I get excited about Beasley, word goes around that they'll take him because of his scoring ability.

I'm not settled on one, just yet.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

NewAgeBaller said:


> *I don't know.. Early in the season, I was all for Beasley.. Then he got eliminated and Rose stepped up his game and got to the Finals - I was all for Rose.. Since draft lottery, I've been seeing Beasley as our pick (#2) and so been going over some of his mixtapes and highlights - I'm back on Beasley's side..*
> 
> All up, I probably would go with Rose just cause I think if we pick Beasley, we're gona have to move Haslem with his value low (similar to Hinrich right now in Chicago with Rose possibly coming over). Marion won't have as much desire to stick around or play his hardest, and Wade also apparently favors Rose as the pick.
> 
> But I think Beasley would have a greater impact (even though Rose is the pick by need) so its real tough. I've just gotten used to the idea now of having Wade handling the ball up top, playing the pick-and-roll game with Beasley (similar to Deron/Boozer or how Nash finds Amare who goes straight up with it)..
> 
> Its 50-50 for me, both great players with superstar potential. But cause everyone seems to be going with Rose (minus BG44).. I'm gona go Beasley.. :biggrin:


Exactly what happened with me..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The NBA pre-draft camp starts tonight. Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley will attend but obviously will not be playing in the games. They will be taking physicals, be measured and will both be available to the media. 

Pat Riley and Randy Pfund will be attending this camp so one of these players may become our pick at 52.

Draft express has the list of players that will be attending

NBA Pre Draft Camp Rosters and Physical Only Invites


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Pre Pre-Drafting at the Milk House*
> 
> Reporting live from NBA pre-draft camp just outside of Orlando at the Disney Sports Complex, where Day 1 of festivities featured plenty of walking among team execs but not much talking with them media. That's OK. We'll let them get warmed up a bit.
> 
> The pace is expected to pick up considerably on Wednesday, when the games begin and the pleasantries give way to serious talks and interviews related to the draft. The Heat is well represented here, with GM Randy Pfund, VP of basketball operations Andy Elisburg and assistant to the president Ed Maull all in the Milk House gym.
> 
> Heat president Pat Riley is due in the building as early as Wednesday, but definitely in time for Thursday's measurements/meetings with major draft prospects Derrick Rose, Michael Beasley, O.J. Mayo and several other projected lottery picks who won't play in the games but will take part in what amounts to a high-level job fair.
> 
> So Tuesday night's drill session and Wednesday's games, for the Heat, have far more to do with the team's No. 52 pick (second round) than the No. 2 overall selection. But if a deal is to be made on draft night or soon thereafter, best believe that this is the place where things got serious. Speaking of the No. 52 pick, there are several prospects here who might be intriguing.
> 
> Among those working out and listed to play in games are North Carolina PG Ty Lawson, Alabama PG Ronald Steele, Kansas PF/C Sasha Kaun and Duke combo guard Demarcus Nelson. We will update you on the goings on from pre-draft camp each afternoon (or more frequently if news or interesting tidbits permit). Stay tuned.


Link


----------



## reHEATed

we do need a big guy to pair with Wade, and if Beasley was a 6-10 pf/c instead of a 6-8 sf/pf, things would be a lot different

we don't need a forward right now. We need a pg or a c. And imo the best player in the draft is a pg. I want Rose.


----------



## Wade County

To be honest, we need pretty much everything not named Wade. 15 wins is unacceptable, everyone has got to look themselves in the mirror after that effort. 

The fact we are the worst rebounding and scoring team in the league makes me think Beasley is a pretty reasonable need for us. 20/10 capable players dont grow on trees, we could move Marion for a PG or a capable C and we'd be in a good spot.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we do need a big guy to pair with Wade, and if Beasley was a 6-10 pf/c instead of a 6-8 sf/pf, things would be a lot different
> 
> we don't need a forward right now. We need a pg or a c. And imo the best player in the draft is a pg. I want Rose.


Yes but it isnt in our hands, we dont have a choice at htis point, its one or the other


----------



## stojakovic

i think bulls will go for beastley. also for marketing reasons, since he is expected to me a sensation in a shorter term. 

well, this also may be wishful thinkin' since i want the heat front court to be rose-wade-marion, to watch a sort of a heatball version of lakerball.

wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

stojakovic said:


> i think bulls will go for beastley. *also for marketing reasons*, since he is expected to me a sensation in a shorter term.
> 
> well, this also may be wishful thinkin' since i want the heat front court to be rose-wade-marion, to watch a sort of a heatball version of lakerball.
> 
> wouldn't that be fun?


But for marketing reasons wouldn't it make more sense to go with the hometown kid?


----------



## Jace

http://www.bullsbeat.com/index.php?o...id=75&Itemid=9

This Bulls fan who has access to scouting tapes is doing podcasts on both Beasley and Rose after watching all of their possessions. This one is on Beasley and next week he's doing Rose. It really helps to clear up some doubts hearing from a guy who has seen everything they've done in college.


----------



## someone

BG44 said:


> I feel sorry for Keaf though, bummer dude.


Ha, me too. It's very surprising to see mixed opinions on who to take on the Heat board.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

liekomgj4ck said:


> Ha, me too. It's very surprising to see mixed opinions on who to take on the Heat board.


We're pretty much split down the middle between Rose and Beasley and I think we're all pretty happy regardless of whichever one of the two ends up here.

We really have no choice in the matter so that helps out


----------



## Jace

Yeah, we've been torn all year, unlike the Rose love-fest going on in Chicago.


----------



## Wade County

Ill be happy with either, I just have a preferance for the big man


----------



## someone

BG44 said:


> Ill be happy with either, I just have a preferance for the big man


Well, hello. Meet Keaf.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Jace said:


> http://www.bullsbeat.com/index.php?o...id=75&Itemid=9
> 
> This Bulls fan who has access to scouting tapes is doing podcasts on both Beasley and Rose after watching all of their possessions. This one is on Beasley and next week he's doing Rose. It really helps to clear up some doubts hearing from a guy who has seen everything they've done in college.


Cool Jace ima take a look at that...where has jace gone?


----------



## myst

liekomgj4ck said:


> Ha, me too. It's very surprising to see mixed opinions on who to take on the Heat board.


Why is that?


----------



## Flash is the Future

myst said:


> Why is that?


Cause Bulls fans pretty much want Rose or bust.


----------



## myst

But he said it's surprising to see Heat fans have a mixed opinion. Of course we're going to have mixed opinions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

myst said:


> But he said it's surprising to see Heat fans have a mixed opinion. Of course we're going to have mixed opinions.


They're blinded by their love for Rose that they're shocked that some would actually prefer Beasley over him? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County

I prefer Beasley, I must be completely insane


----------



## someone

myst said:


> Why is that?


Because all I've heard from Bulls fans is Heat want Rose, bad. Hm. Dunno.


----------



## Wade County

Anyone else think the Bulls might take Rose and get us to trade 2nd pick (Beasley) + something else to get him?


----------



## Jace

National media has gotten the impression that the Heat as an organization solely want Rose. This first was planted with Dwyane's comments, and further cemented when Riley mentioned trading the pick being a possibility right after the lottery. I don't think this is about Rose or Beasley to Riley. He is not assuming the Bulls are taking Rose. Regardless of who is available, Riley would be tempted to trade it. If the Heat got no. 1 he'd still be talking trades. People assume that he thinks Beasley is the consolation prize and that he's unhappy with that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Jace said:


> National media has gotten the impression that the Heat as an organization solely want Rose. This first was planted with Dwyane's comments, and further cemented when Riley mentioned trading the pick being a possibility right after the lottery. I don't think this is about Rose or Beasley to Riley. He is not assuming the Bulls are taking Rose. Regardless of who is available, Riley would be tempted to trade it. If the Heat got no. 1 he'd still be talking trades. People assume that he thinks Beasley is the consolation prize and that he's unhappy with that.


Yea but the problem is for who? Who can we trade for thats worth the #2 overall pick


----------



## Flash is the Future

I can't see Pat Riley sweetening that deal for them. We'd probably just take Beasley and be happy with it IMO. Very few plaers are worth that pick. It would have to be an All Star 26 or under. Bosh comes to mind, but I don't think Riles could get him. I don't see us trading it for Brand without dumping Blount+Banks.


----------



## Jace

Most likely it would be Riley packaging Banks and/or Blount with the pick for an All-Star and a good role player or something along those lines.


----------



## 4putt

BG44 said:


> I prefer Beasley, I must be completely insane


here's a video only "us insane" people will enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGV_wGpupbM


----------



## Jace

Nice video. Had a lot of clips I hadn't seen yet. Beasley's size seems to fluctuate from clip to clip. I guess we won't really get a good grasp on his NBA size until we see him on an NBA court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They changed the schedule so tomorrow is when everyone is measured in so sometime tomorrow we'll get the official heights and weights.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More from today's media session with Rose and Beasley from the Miami Herald

NBA Draft speculation reaches comedic proportions


> Working under the assumption that Dorsey and Christopher Lloyd aren't in cahoots, the guessing game continued Thursday. In the case of Rose, it was actually more like a geographical tug of war, with media members from Chicago asking Bulls related questions hoping to swing Rose in their direction while South Florida media members did their part to convince the point guard that Miami was his preferred destination (as if the choice was actually his).
> 
> Rose played the balancing act to perfection, though.
> 
> You a fan of Pat Riley, Derrick? ``I would love to play under him.''
> 
> Point, Miami.
> 
> But you're a Bulls fan at heart, right? ``I was a huge Bulls fan.''
> 
> Point, Chicago.
> 
> ``But after [Michael Jordan] stopped playing, I didn't really pay attention to them.''
> 
> Point, Miami.
> 
> Wouldn't playing in your hometown of Chicago be too much pressure? ``It would be a lot of pressure.''
> 
> Point, Miami.
> 
> ``But I think I'll get used to it.''
> 
> Point, Chicago.
> 
> Why the obsession with Rose and not Beasley?
> 
> Perhaps because Rose is not the type to refer to himself in the third person twice in one sentence: ``I want to be like Mike Beasley and Mike Beasley only.''
> 
> Perhaps because Rose's star rose more recently than Beasley's, and the average sports fan's attention span is far too short to stick with the Kansas State product for this long.





> Officially nitpicking, Beasley's height has become the latest manufactured pitfall for the free-spirited forward.
> 
> Not officially measured until Friday, Beasley himself had become confused.
> 
> ''I didn't know there was a height requirement to play in the NBA,'' the ambidextrous comedian said. ``I thought I was 6-9. I heard 6-7. In college I was 6-10. I might have grown an inch maybe, I don't know.''
> 
> Rose would get booed off the stage on open mic night at a comedy club. But that's one of the many reasons Riley is praying the Bulls fall for Beasley's act and let the franchise point guard fall to No. 2.
> 
> The best fit for the Heat would be the player who actually asked his teammates' permission to take more shots as his season progressed. The player who estimates he has lost four or five games -- total -- over the past three years. The player who says, without hesitation, that Beasley is the better player. The player who had to be banned from Memphis' practice gym because his four-hour solo practice sessions were hurting his knees. ''I kept getting MRIs,'' he said.
> 
> Not that the Heat could go wrong with Beasley -- a scoring savant who says he could show off his athleticism in games with dunks and power moves but prefers an unimpressive layup because it's less draining. But Rose is simply more suited for a Heat team that has a new, 37-year-old head coach and currently no point guard to run the show.
> 
> Erik Spoelstra's first year would be considerably easier with Rose and Wade making all the decisions. And Wade's sixth year would be considerably easier sharing those decision-making responsibilities with Rose.
> 
> ''He could take the pressure off me when I'm on the court if I play with him, and hopefully if I play with him, I could take the pressure off him, too,'' Rose said.
> 
> All that in mind, nobody is playing the guessing game more regularly than the Heat, which could make Riley the first person willing to put absolute faith in the words of Joey Dorsey.
> 
> ''A race ain't a race if you're just running by yourself,'' Beasley said of the one-two talk. ``I think it just makes it more fun.''
> 
> Fun. Funny. And just beginning.


----------



## Wade County

Jeez people really hate on Beasley huh?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Israel Guttierrez wants Rose in Miami and has since the tournament so no surprise to see him say that Rose is the better fit of the two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Derrick Rose interview with Andy Katz

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3417689"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3417689" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>

Michael Beasley interview with Andy Katz

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3417866"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3417866" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade County

The thing is, you can visualise either one of these 2 in a Heat uni...Beasley pick'n'popping off a Wade pass, Rose getting the rebound and running it down the court for a Marion oop...

No matter what happens, we will be a little sad that we didnt get the other - but we will be stoked that we've got one of these 2 young stars.

Hell, ill be happy with Mayo.


----------



## Wade County

Here's a blog from Michael Wallace at Miami Herald - interesting read:

*THE BEASLEY BURDEN*

Figuring out whether Derrick Rose or Michael Beasley should be the No. 1 pick is tough. But figuring out Michael Beasley all by himself might be even tougher.

And that just might be the most difficult task Heat president Pat Riley faces if things go according to most expectations, *with Rose appearing more and more likely a lock to go the Chicago Bulls as the No. 1 pick. Which, of course, would leave Beasley in Riley's lap at No. 2.*

There's plenty to like about Beasley, whose 26.2 points per game ranked third in the country last season while his 12.4 rebounds a game led the nation. There are just as many things about Beasley that will leave you scratching your head, wondering, "Did he just really say - or do - that?" The late author Claude Brown didn't exactly have Beasley in mind when he wrote his most famous book, but the former Kansas State power forward is clearly a Manchild entering the Promised Land.

He's clearly mannish in some ways, childish in others. And he embraces both parts of his persona. The best and worst of Beasley's personality was on display during Thursday's Pre-Draft Camp media session.

The same player who considers himself 30 years old in basketball maturity admits he's every bit as immature a 19-year-old as they come. *You have to wonder if the same player who has the potential to become the next Charles Barkley has truly learned from his Dennis The Menace past*. The same Beasley who scores and rebounds as easily as most folks walk and talk is the same Beasley who is only a year removed from many of the silly antics that got him kicked out of several high schools.

*Beasley is many things. An enigma mostly. But consider this: He is just what the NBA has created in its obsession with placing more value on a kid's basketball potential than his quality person potential*. The same media circus that covers his quest to become the No. 1 pick also questions why he can be so young and stupid sometimes with his antics.

*Beasley was brutally honest and candid when he answered on Thursday. That set him apart from the others he shared the room with. But he didn't necessarily erase any concerns Pat Riley or John Paxson might have about turning their respective franchises over to him from a maturity standpoint.*

*"I just turned 19 years old in January," Beasley said. "How mature do you want me to be? I’m still a kid. I’m not 20 yet. I’m not legal. I can vote, but that’s about it. On the basketball side of things, I’m 30 years old. Off the court, I don’t know how old y’all want me to be. Do you want me to act 25? 30? 40?. I’m 19. I’m a kid. I’m going to live my life. I’m going to mess up. I don’t know as much as you do or him. I’m learning day by day. I hear a lot about character issues. But I’ve yet to hear what those character issues are. Until I hear somebody tell me, I don’t feel the need to change."*

When a Chicago reporter asked what influence his mother has had on him, what advice she's given him about maturity and growing up, Beasley quickly turned the question around and tossed it back.

"Life lessons," he shot back, defensively. "The same kind of lessons your mother taught you. I got into trouble. But I don't do those things anymore. You learn a lot as you grow."

You can't blame Beasley for being a kid, playing a kid's game and wanting to have fun at this point in his life. He's a college freshman. *But you also can't blame Riley if he's seriously considering parting with this pick for veteran help and another pick later in the draft. The Heat is already battling maturity issues with Dorell Wright and Daequan Cook.* Winning games is hard enough when it doesn't come with the added responsibility of grooming character along the way. But that's the NBA today.

*Beasley was asked what he would tell Riley during his Miami visit once the subject turned to maturity and some of his immature antics of the past. He said he'd talk about the present and future.

"I’m going to show them me," Beasley said. "Show them that I’m relentless. That I work hard. That I’m a great player, I guess. I’m going to just go out and play. If he likes what he sees, he likes what he sees. If he don’t, I’m all right."*

Beasley is many things. His own man - or manchild - among them.

A little harsh at times, but people need to remember that the kid is freshly 19. He's not gonna have media savvy at that age, he's not gonna be that smart when it comes to diplomatic speaking - telling people what they want to hear. What's wrong with being yourself? He admits he got in to trouble, but he's stopped doing those sorts of things. What Beasley has proven is that he works hard while on the floor - and thats what we want, guys that play hard.

I have confidence that he'll mature being around guys who are older than him. You cant expect guys who are 18-20 to be as professional as some of the veterans. But he'll learn.


----------



## Jace

I don't like the way they're going at Beasley's character because of his immaturity. I appreciate that the guy is honest and mature enough to admit that he's still young and wants to act his age, instead of pretending he's something he's not. I don't think we'd have a problem with him, and it might be in our favor if the Bulls think they would.


----------



## Wade County

Thank you Jace. Pretty much what I was trying to say. Personally, I think Riles wouldnt mind it. He's dealt with guys like Anthony Mason and got the best out of them, not only that, but Caron Butler had much more serious character questions from his high school days. Beasley is just 19...atleast give him a chance to prove himself. Hell, if Chicago wanna pass on him, im more than happy - infact ecstatic - for us to have him down in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I dont really see anything wrong with what Beasley said. And I dont get the comparison to Dorell and DQ. Both of them have been great off the court and have shown little, if any, maturity issues.


----------



## Wade County

Riles did have a few issues with DQ and Dorell - nothing major, they were probably more generational gap things than anything. Spoelstra is a great cultivator and fine tuner, as well as a hard worker. I think he could make Beasley into a real weapon for us, whilst letting him be himself.


----------



## myst

Beasley wants Miami! He looked so excited when he talked about how he would fit in here.


----------



## Wade County

Probably because he's salivating thinking of the open looks he'd get playing with Wade and Marion.

Make it happen!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They both sounded excited about possibly playing in Miami. Just look at Rose's reaction when asked about possibly playing next to Wade.

It's just as much a win-win situation for them as it is for Miami and Chicago.


----------



## myst

Mayo wants Miami also! Damn, let's just pick them all!


----------



## Wade County

Who wouldnt want to play with Dwyane Wade?


----------



## Jace

Rose-Mayo
Wade-Cook
Marion-Wright
Beasley-Haslem
FA-Mourning-Blount

Make it happen, Riles.


----------



## Wade County

Pfft wishful thinking 

Who would be good pairing PG's with Wade (assuming we get Beasley)?

Terry would be good if he didnt have a big contract, Ben Gordon also...anyone else?


----------



## Jace

I like Boobie next to Wade. Duhon I think got a bad rap in Chicago but could be very serviceable for us. Dooling is also out there. Beno Udrih had a nice season but I dont see him ending up here. After that I think its pretty much all about trades. I think Javaris Crittenton would be a nice target. He has the size and athleticism to stay with the modern prototypical PGs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BG44 said:


> Riles did have a few issues with DQ and Dorell - nothing major, they were probably more generational gap things than anything. Spoelstra is a great cultivator and fine tuner, as well as a hard worker. I think he could make Beasley into a real weapon for us, whilst letting him be himself.


Yeah, although if they were beastin(Pun intended ) out on the court, I doubt Riley would care about some of those minor issues he used on the two of them as reasons why they werent playing. 

This writer is trying to to draw a comparison in maturity levels and using it as a reason why Riley might raise a red flag on Beasley, yet he overlooks the huge talent level difference between Beasley and DQ and Dorell.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah Crittenton could be a target, but we may be after someone who can start for us now...not sure Javaris fits the criteria.

I say Terry and Gordon because both are combo guys who can shoot it from deep and create a shot for themselves. Both are probably too pricey for what we want though.

Dooling is probably not suited for a starters role, but is a solid option at both guard positions off the bench. Duhon I like, I think he could be a guy who would be good at setting us up in the half court, not sure if hes THAT big a plus over a guy like Quinn though - neither guy is gonna get us out running.

Interesting to see whose available and who we can make a run at.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I can't really think of any ball-pushers who could be available besides TJ Ford, whom I don't consider a viable option. 

Lowry likes to run the ball, but it is a similar situation with Crittenton. Is he ready to start? Plus, I think his shooting is a little more suspect than Critt's.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah I thought Lowry, he is smaller but he is actually a tough defender and a good rebounder for his size. However, his shot is a bit suspect. Telfair could get us running, but his defense and jumper are dodgy...who else?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Derrick Rose, Michael Beasley still just teenagers*
> 
> 
> LAKE BUENA VISTA — Memphis point guard Derrick Rose and Kansas State power forward Michael Beasley are incredibly talented and impressive on the court, even though each played just one season in college.
> 
> Neither is terribly mature off the court. That doesn't mean, however, that the Chicago Bulls, who have the No. 1 pick in the June 26 NBA Draft, or the Miami Heat, which will pick No. 2, should be scared off.
> 
> After all, neither player has celebrated a 20th birthday yet.
> 
> "I don't think any (19-year-old) can be totally prepared for the NBA," Memphis coach Marc Iavaroni said. "But it's like an assistant coach going to head coach - you learn on the job."
> 
> Beasley, who attended six high schools, likes to have his fun. As one anecdote goes, he and North Carolina guard Ty Lawson had an unusual competition when they attended Oak Hill (Va.) Academy. The contest was to see who could sign his name on the most items on campus. After the school tired of cleaning their signatures off water fountains, desks and other items, coach Steve Smith told them to end the game.
> 
> Two days later, Beasley signed his name on the principal's pickup truck. Beasley wasn't invited back to Oak Hill for his senior year.
> 
> "On the basketball side of things, I'm 30 years old," Beasley told reporters Thursday at the NBA pre-draft camp. "Off the court, I don't know how much mature y'all want me to be. I don't know if y'all want me to act 25 or 30 or 40.
> 
> "I'm 19. I'm a kid. I'm going to mess up. I don't know everything - I'm learning."
> 
> Rose is much more subdued than the jovial Beasley. But Rose has a childlike diet. He ate so much junk food the day before the NCAA championship game against Kansas that he got a stomachache and missed the media session.
> 
> "He eats Twizzlers and Gummi Bears and plays like Superman," Memphis coach John Calipari said.
> 
> Rose also can be emotional.
> 
> "The kid cries after losses," Calipari said. "So he was lucky we only lost twice all year."
> 
> Rose considers himself quiet but confident and said he works hard because he fears failure.
> 
> "I would stay in the gym for four hours (a night), until I got tendinitis in my knees," Rose said. "Coach Cal, he had to tell the managers don't let me in any more because I was tearing up my knees and I kept getting MRIs."
> 
> Rose also has a more subtle sense of humor than Beasley, with whom he has been paired by most draft analysts. Many of those experts have predicted that Rose will be selected No. 1 by the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> Asked how he would mesh in a backcourt with Heat shooting guard Dwyane Wade, Rose said: "I think I'd be able to play with him, and I think he'd want me to play with him."
> 
> Then Rose paused, smiled and slyly added, "He probably won't, but ..."
> 
> Beasley, who might be Miami's choice if the Bulls snap up Rose, also spoke of playing alongside Wade.
> 
> "I've been watching Dwyane Wade since I was young," Beasley said. "Just to be on the same floor with him would be a dream come true."


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/heat/content/sports/epaper/2008/05/29/a1c_heat_0530.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andy Katz on how the hiring of Doug Collins for the Bulls might affect who they pick and if Beasley would be a lock at number 2 for Miami

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3418184"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3418184" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## tjisthebest

It seems like both of these guys wouldn't mind playing in Miami, although they probably said similar things about Chicago to the Chicago papers.


----------



## Wade County

win win sounds good...but I do really want Beasley


----------



## Dwyane Wade

BG44 said:


> win win sounds good...but I do really want Beasley


Yeah you know I'm stuck in the middle but I thought somone (I think W2M) made a good point when they said with Rose we wouldn't have to retool our team as much


----------



## Wade County

Remember though - we just won 15 games for a season, I sure would hope that we are retooling a hell of a lot. If Beasley is the best player available, and I believe he is, then we ship out the guys who arent getting the job done. I expect massive changes to our roster this offseason because, frankly, we need it.

Guys I expect to be there: Wade, Marion, Wright, Haslem (depending on draft), Blount (contract), Banks (contract), DQ, Quinn

Everyone else is fair game - hopefully we can make some moves and get the right team around Wade this season.


----------



## fuzznuts

BG44 said:


> Who wouldnt want to play with Dwyane Wade?


Shaq


----------



## myst

tjisthebest said:


> It seems like both of these guys wouldn't mind playing in Miami, although they probably said similar things about Chicago to the Chicago papers.


That wasn't a Miami paper, it was an interview with Andy Katz who is with ESPN (national).


----------



## Dwyane Wade

fuzznuts said:


> Shaq


??


----------



## tjisthebest

I bet Shaq wouldn't mind coming back to play with Wade after seeing just how tough the west is.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

tjisthebest said:


> I bet Shaq wouldn't mind coming back to play with Wade after seeing just how tough the west is.


oh sorry I thought you meant he wouldn't want to play with Dwyane again...my bad


----------



## tjisthebest

Dwyane Wade said:


> oh sorry I thought you meant he wouldn't want to play with Dwyane again...my bad


No problem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's Ira's thoughts of Beasley from watching him during this mornings workouts.



> *Grit and bear it with Beasley?*
> 
> Pat Riley was seated in the first row of the balcony Friday at the Milk House at Disney's Wide World of Sports, so it was difficult to get close enough to hear if that grinding sound was the Heat president gnashing his teeth.
> 
> Below, Michael Beasley was having fun, kidding around on a side court with a few wild shots while other draft prospects were fighting for their pro lives.
> 
> As a few top prospects joined the workout, Beasley remained alone. The former Kansas State power forward said he took the wrong bus over, was waiting for his assigned group. All the while, he joked with players, smiled, carried himself as without a care in the world.
> 
> Considering he is viewed as either the most-talented player in this draft or one of them, why shouldn't the kid be having fun? It is, after all, a game.
> 
> Yet high above, there sat Riley. And while Riley hates nothing more than people trying to read his emotions, it is difficult not to get this read: Michael Beasley is not Pat Riley's type of player. We're not talking skills here, just personality.
> 
> Yes, Riley has made it work with Anthony Mason, Rod Strickland, Tim Hardaway. But that was after each had been established as a viable NBA commodity (when counting Mason's go-round with the Heat). Beasley, at 19, by contrast, hasn't proven anything yet.
> 
> Could it work? Why not? Talent trumps all. But if there were one of those cartoon balloons above Riley's head Friday, one can't wonder if it might have read, "Jeez, is this what I want to do to Erik Spoelstra in his first year as a head coach?"


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I don't like how all the media outlets are painting Rose to be a guy who'll take you to championships, while Beasley's the immature, all-for-himself star..

Ah well, hopefully the scouting department sees just what a talent Beasley is and that we could probably refine his game and mentality anyway.


----------



## Wade County

I agree. I think people are blowing his character way out of proportion...he likes to joke around, what has he got to prove at the pre-draft camp? He's not playing - he might as well chat with some mates and shoot a few wild jumpers - because the next month for him is gonna be workout after workout after workout, whats wrong with being yourself?


----------



## myst

> And when asked about whether he'd like to play in Miami he said, "I've heard some great things about Miami … there's a little beach there I hear."


Uh oh, Beasley and South Beach, could be trouble.


----------



## Smithian

Frank Martin couldn't touch Michael Beasley at K-State. It was like Doug Collins in Washington. Martin, like Collins, realized his entire job was attributed to a single player.

NBA coaches won't put up with his act if they don't like it and they'll bust him for it, whether it be Pat Riley or Erik Spoelstra.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

NewAgeBaller said:


> I don't like how all the media outlets are painting Rose to be a guy who'll take you to championships, while Beasley's the immature, all-for-himself star..
> 
> Ah well, hopefully the scouting department sees just what a talent Beasley is and that we could probably refine his game and mentality anyway.


Thats a great point


----------



## tjisthebest

Yea I don't see the problem all he is doing is playing around alittle. I could understand if he was getting into real trouble off the court, but he isn't doing anything wrong. I'm sure he'll be serious when he plays in games that matter whether he's with the Heat or not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well it seems like all the writers noticed Beasley clowning around a lot during the pre draft workouts. And if they all noticed, the Bulls and Heat did as well.

From Draft Express on his workout:



> Michael Beasley looked super fluid and athletic getting up and down the court, finishing with either hand and looking to be in pretty good shape. He attacked the drills with a lot of competitive fire, but most definitely was clowning around way too much throughout the day right underneath the noses of the Miami Heat and Chicago Bulls. There were a few people that expressed concern with some of his antics over the past few days. He shot the ball just decently.


Meanwhile Derrick Rose looked impressive. Looks more and more like we can rule out getting Rose



> Clearly the most impressive workout of any of the 15 players belonged to Derrick Rose. Not so much for what he showed, but mostly just for what he is. He got up and down the floor fluidly and smoothly, covering tons of ground with each and every stride, and looked excellent changing speeds and operating skillfully with both hands in the ball-handling drills. His athleticism is nothing short of stunning, starting with his phenomenal first step, his ability to change gears, and his incredible explosiveness finishing around the basket. He came out with a business-like approach, and left no doubt about just how unique his talent-level and physical tools are. A nice bonus was the way he shot the ball, hitting more than one NBA 3-pointer and looking solid from mid-range as well.


And here's OJ Mayo's write up since it looks like he'll be in the discussion for the number 2 pick



> O.J. Mayo was very smooth and very confident in everything he did, barely missing in the perimeter shooting drills. He’s clearly not on the same level athletically as Derrick Rose or Russell Westbrook for example, but already has the looks of an NBA player with the way his body looks and how he conducts himself out on the floor.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Derrick Rose on playing with Wade and Marion:



> Rose said forming a perimeter trio with Wade and Shawn Marion would be lethal.
> 
> ''If I'm able to play with them, we'll do a little bit of damage,'' said Rose, who led the University of Memphis to the NCAA title game.
> 
> ``I think [Wade] would want me to play with him. I'm probably wrong, but I hope [he would].''


Beasley on playing with Wade


> Beasley, who averaged 26.2 points and 12.4 rebounds per game in his lone season at Kansas State, said his power game would be the perfect complement to Wade's perimeter set.
> 
> ''It would be a dream come true to be on the court with Wade,'' said Beasley, who is confident Miami would quickly regroup from matching the worst season in franchise history.
> 
> ``It can easily be turned around. They're a playoff team [already]. They've got the right links. Just get them all together.''


OJ Mayo on his relationship with Wade


> O.J. Mayo sees Dwyane Wade almost daily during their offseason workouts in Chicago, and he says the two are quickly developing chemistry...
> 
> ''I see him every day -- and I think it's a blessing for me,'' Mayo said of Wade, who is rehabilitating a left-knee injury with hopes of playing in the Beijing Olympics this summer.
> 
> ''To him, I'm probably like a little reporter asking so many questions,'' Mayo said. ``I'm trying to pick his mind. Anything I can think of, or I'm not certain about, I ask him.''
> 
> But there is no uncertainty with Mayo when it comes to his compatibility with Wade.
> 
> Mayo, a 6-4 combo guard who spent one season at Southern Cal, believes he is as fine a fit for Wade's game as anyone in the draft.


Speaking of Wade, Coach Spoelstra went out to Chicago to meet with Wade and see how he was doing.



> Spoelstra spent the start of the week watching Dwyane Wade work out in Chicago. "He looks great," Spoelstra said.


This is interesting. It sounds like we're gonna be bringing in a lot of players for workouts. 


> Although Mayo would not say Friday which teams he would visit, a trip to Miami could be on his itinerary.
> 
> LSU forward Anthony Randolph said he has set up workouts with teams holding picks four through 10. But he said the Heat has been in contact with his agent about scheduling a workout.
> 
> Like Mayo, Randolph could be an option should the Heat select Beasley, as expected, and trade down for another lottery pick and a veteran to help meet several needs.
> 
> ''You hear a lot about trades that might happen early,'' said Randolph, a 6-11 versatile swingman who ran drills with guards Friday.
> 
> ``So if I get traded before I have a chance to walk off that stage, I'll roll with it. I don't mind switching hats. To know that the team that's picking second might want me, it's showing that my hard work is paying off.''
> 
> But any contingency plan for the Heat would become moot if the Bulls bypass Rose and address their need for a low-post scorer by drafting Beasley, who said Friday he would conduct workouts only for Chicago and Miami.


Link

The NBA will release the official measurements from the pre-draft camp sometime next week.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chad Ford's breakdown of Beasley, Rose and Mayo. Interesting what he saw when Mayo was doing his drills


> *Michael Beasley, PF, Kansas State*
> 
> Beasley was the first player on the floor but the last to go through the workout. While other workouts were going on, we all watched in awe as Beasley drained NBA 3-pointer after NBA 3-pointer. That continued in the workouts, in which Beasley shot as well as any prospect here. Deep or midrange, Beasley can shoot the lights out.
> 
> I also caught a sneak peek of Beasley's vertical jump test. He touched the 11-foot-9 mark on his running jump. Assuming he has a standing reach of about 8-foot-10, that's a 35-inch vertical. Not off the charts, but not too shabby, either.
> 
> *Derrick Rose, PG, Memphis*
> 
> Rose won't look especially great in these drills. His jump shot is his weakness, though it's not as bad as some people make it out to be. He hit a respectable number of shots in the workouts and showed his value with his speed, leaping ability and ballhandling.
> 
> *O.J. Mayo, SG, USC*
> 
> Mayo's fundamentals really showed here. He looked as smooth and as comfortable as any of the prospects in the gym. His shot was falling from everywhere, and he showed great poise.
> 
> It was interesting to watch one front-office team -- from the Heat -- zero in on Mayo. Many times, NBA executives and scouts spend as much time talking as they do watching the action. When Mayo was on the floor, he had the undivided attention of Pat Riley and GM Randy Pfund.


Funny the differences in opinion between the guy from Draft express and Chad Ford.

They both said pretty much the same about Mayo though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

One knock on Mayo is he's actually old for a freshman bc he was held back at one point, he actually turns 21 this June..sounds like Beasley can really shoot the ball, imagine him and Dwyane on a pick and roll


----------



## UD40

Well, since neither wants to play the cocky young star, D. Rose is saying that Beasley is the better of the two, and Beasley is saying that D. Rose is the better of the two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Michael Beasley interview from Inside Hoops

Link

Says he measured in at 6'8.5. I guess thats without shoes.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

All of the following players were between 6'8/6'9 and they all turned out to be pretty effective in the NBA.

Malone 
Barkley
Zo
Grandma-ma
Brand
Amare
Boozer
West
K-Mart
Dice


----------



## Ron Mexico

HEATLUNATIC said:


> All of the following players were between 6'8/6'9 and they all turned out to be pretty effective in the NBA.
> 
> Malone
> Barkley
> Zo
> Grandma-ma
> Brand
> Amare
> Boozer
> West
> K-Mart
> Dice


but all those players are at least 30 pounds heavier than Beasley


----------



## Flash is the Future

Ron Mexico said:


> but all those players are at least 30 pounds heavier than Beasley


Beasley's listed at 235.

Malone - 255
Barkley - 252 (prime)
Zo - 261
Grandma-ma - 250
Brand - 250
Amare - 249
Boozer - 266
West - 240
K-Mart - 240
Dice - 245

He won't be 266 like Boozer or 254 like Brand, but he shouldn't have a problem getting into the 240s once he gets to NBA training facilities and finishes growing.


----------



## myst

Ron Mexico said:


> but all those players are at least 30 pounds heavier than Beasley


He's only 19.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Ron Mexico said:


> but all those players are at least 30 pounds heavier than Beasley


At 19 hes already got a man body that can put on and hold muscle, and the way Miami conditions its players I wouldnt be surprised if he added 15lbs of muscle as a rookie. Lets not forget that hes way more athletic and a hell of a lot more offensively skilled (inside and out) then almost all of those players!


----------



## Wade County

I hope Beasley isnt shooting himself in the foot by not taking this drills as seriously as he possibly could. Sounds like he was impressive, but he knows people are questioning his attitude...perhaps he should just shut up play.

Sounds like our interest in OJ Mayo is real...im not unhappy about it, but id rather we took Beasley/Rose. If its Mayo though, ill live with it.


----------



## someone

BG44 said:


> I hope Beasley isnt shooting himself in the foot by not taking this drills as seriously as he possibly could. Sounds like he was impressive, but he knows people are questioning his attitude...perhaps he should just shut up play.
> 
> Sounds like our interest in OJ Mayo is real...im not unhappy about it, but id rather we took Beasley/Rose. If its Mayo though, ill live with it.


yeah really, doesn't he have any idea what "they" are saying about him?


----------



## Flash is the Future

BG44 said:


> I hope Beasley isnt shooting himself in the foot by not taking this drills as seriously as he possibly could. Sounds like he was impressive, but he knows people are questioning his attitude...perhaps he should just shut up play.
> 
> Sounds like our interest in OJ Mayo is real...im not unhappy about it, but id rather we took Beasley/Rose. If its Mayo though, ill live with it.


We'd never take Mayo at 2 though. Worst case scenario, we could probably take Beasley and trade him to Minnesota for Mayo+our first next year (which they've got from the Ricky Davis deal), though I bet Riley could sneak more out of a deal like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *If Heat drafts Beasley, Riley faces tougher task*
> 
> With the Heat eager to clear big 2009 salary-cap space to add another elite player, one logical scenario -- if the Bulls pass up on Derrick Rose -- would be drafting Rose at No. 2 (Miami's hope) and pursuing potential free agent power forwards Carlos Boozer or Elton Brand in the summer of 2009. But if Miami drafts and keeps power forward Michael Beasley, Pat Riley faces harder decisions.
> 
> Although nothing can be assumed in free agency, an associate said Boozer -- who has a residence here -- likes Dwyane Wade and would be very receptive to Heat interest in 2009, when he is expected to opt out of his Utah contract.
> 
> Brand displayed a liking for Miami when he signed a Heat offer sheet that the Clippers matched in 2003. Brand can opt out this summer, but the Clippers do not expect that. They believe he will sign an extension or play for $16.4 million next season and become an 2009 free agent.
> 
> So if the Heat drafts and keeps Beasley, what about playing Beasley (6-9) alongside Boozer (6-8) or Brand (6-8)? One rival executive said that could work. But, ''it wouldn't be an ideal situation,'' ESPN analyst-former college coach Fran Fraschilla said. ''It would be duplicating each other in some ways.'' Beasley said he can play small forward, but ESPN's Jay Bilas said it would be a ''tougher challenge'' defensively, and Fraschilla said that's realistic only ``in bits and pieces.''
> 
> • So where else could the Heat turn with 2009 cap space? Among unrestricted free agent guards in '09, there is no long-term solution among Andre Miller (age 33 by then), Jason Kidd, Mike Bibby or Allen Iverson. Baron Davis (30 next spring) is appealing, but he might opt out this summer.
> 
> Chris Paul and Deron Williams would be 2009 restricted free agents, but their teams will match any offers. If Shawn Marion isn't re-signed (thus clearing big cap space), Hedo Turkoglu would be a small forward option. . . . Also potentially unrestricted in 2009: center Mehmet Okur and forwards Lamar Odom and Rasheed Wallace.
> 
> Meanwhile, several attractive players who could be 2009 unrestricted free agents probably will sign multiyear deals this summer. Potentially in that group: Gilbert Arenas (who has said he is opting out) and 2008 restricted free agents Jose Calderon, Monta Ellis, Andre Iguodola, Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, Emeka Okafor, Josh Childress and Josh Smith.
> 
> • Unless Miami gets Rose or ends up with O.J. Mayo and makes him a point guard, the Heat likely will need to address point guard via trade. In addition to Toronto's T.J. Ford, one NBA person said the Heat also has indicated it likes Chicago's Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> Could Mayo play point guard here?
> 
> ''I would not bank on that,'' Bilas said. ''Point guard would be a forced change.'' Said Fraschilla: ``That could work. Mayo can handle the ball and get into the lane. He has Chauncey Billups attributes.''


Link


----------



## 4putt

NewAgeBaller said:


> I don't like how all the media outlets are painting Rose to be a guy who'll take you to championships, while Beasley's the immature, all-for-himself star..
> 
> Ah well, hopefully the scouting department sees just what a talent Beasley is and that we could probably refine his game and mentality anyway.


it (and a bit of racism) worked for hansbrough for player-of-the-year... can you blame them?


----------



## 4putt

Ron Mexico said:


> but all those players are at least 30 pounds heavier than Beasley


what did they each weigh a few months after turning 19 years old?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Double post..,


----------



## Dwyane Wade

> Too often, Beasley offers the kind of talk that makes folks compare him to Carmelo Anthony. Not just for his similar inside-outside game, but also for his tendency to find himself on underground drug-related DVDs and DUI mug shots.


 http://www.miamiherald.com/594/story/552881.html
By this does Isreal mean that beasleys been found in these videos too?? and been pulled over for DUI, not to mention that he shouldnt even be drinking in teh first place..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I dont think so.



> The sum total: Banishment from more high schools than there are grades in high school. In all, he attended seven schools in five states, a journey that concluded at Notre Dame Prep in Fitchburg, Mass.
> 
> Since high school?
> 
> Nothing more than a speeding violation.


Beasley is a jokster. His off court problems are mostly maturity related, nothing serious like crimes committed.


> "He's a good person. He's a person who likes to have fun," says Ty Lawson, the North Carolina guard who also could be taken in the first round. "He won't do nothing too overboard. I mean, he just likes to have fun."
> 
> Lawson knows plenty about the random acts of randomness. He was the schoolmate at Oak Hill Academy who entered into the autographing contest with those black markers.
> 
> The difference is Lawson did most of his tagging in out-of-view locations. Beasley tagged "MB-EASY" on the headmaster's car — and was asked to leave.
> 
> "He don't mean no harm," Lawson says. "At Oak Hill, signing the things, that's because of boredom. At Oak Hill, there's nothing to do up there."
> 
> Of course, in South Florida, especially on South Beach, there's plenty to do. But that, Beasley says, is not his scene.
> 
> It can't be.
> 
> "On the basketball side of things, I'm 30 years old," he says, with a game mature beyond his years. "Off the court, I don't know how mature they want me to be. I'm 19. I'm a kid. I'm going to live my life. I'm going to mess up. I don't know everything. I'm still a kid. I'm learning day by day."
> 
> Riley says he will know more than enough about Beasley well in advance of the draft, just as he did with Butler.
> 
> *"We were very sure about Caron," he says. "Kids 18, 19 years old, I mean some of the things that I did when I was 18 or 19 years old, these things pale in comparison."*
> 
> Somehow, one suspects Riley will get the same warm feeling for Beasley as he did for Butler, should Beasley be bypassed by the Bulls with the first selection.





> Timberwolves assistant coach Ed Pinckney, who played for the Heat and served as a Heat broadcaster before moving on to Villanova as an assistant coach, says the maturation from prep prodigy to college freshman to pro player is practically a metamorphosis.
> 
> "It's never an issue for any of these kids in high school, because whatever you do is erased by the fact that you're a great player on the basketball court," he says. "But the college environment has a great impact on the way you act going forward. You see there's a chance for something; you start to understand the importance of what can happen, what it means."
> 
> Pinckney's Timberwolves draft third, one spot after the Heat. It is highly unlikely Beasley will still be there for Minnesota.
> 
> "It'd be irresponsible to say that character is not a factor in a professional athlete's development," Heat General Manager Randy Pfund says. "But it'd also be irresponsible to say that talent isn't what this business is about, getting talented players."
> 
> None may be more talented in this draft than Beasley.


Link


----------



## Flash is the Future

The worst thing I've read about Beasley doing is...slashing tires. Which _does _seem pretty bad. Can't remember where I read that though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Flash is the Future said:


> The worst thing I've read about Beasley doing is...slashing tires. Which _does _seem pretty bad. Can't remember where I read that though.


Found a mention of this. 



> Reporters who have never met or barely know Beasley are most likely using the description based on a Sports Illustrated feature story that was published in January. In it, Beasley admitted to being a prankster. But the worst crime he confessed to was slashing some tires when he was younger.


The whole article is very good. It's from a Chicago area newspaper from just yesterday and it dispels most of the stories going around about Beasley.

I'll just link it cause its pretty long.

Coaches say Beasley character concerns overblown


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Interesting. Seems Mayo's really moving up. I reckon our scouts are holding him right behind Beasley for #2 already imo.

Good to hear his fundamentals and determination shone through, thats something I always liked about Mayo. Even when his shots not falling he seems like he knows what hes doing.
I don't really mind Beasley not taking it all that seriously, cause he seems to me like the kind of guy that would turn it on (mentally concentrate) when he gets to the NBA and needs to prove himself.

I still like Beasley obviously but I wouldn't be opposed to trading down for Mayo and something nice in the process. Only if Riley can work out a steal though, not just cause we like Mayo.

Anyone know when the pre-draft camp measurements come out? Next week?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Next week is what I read. Didnt say what day though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So much misinformation is out there on Beasley. 


> Consider:
> 
> _"Since he entered the eighth grade, Beasley's career has followed the same cyclical pattern: He's dismissed from one school for misbehavior and immaturity; then he's wooed to another school for the smooth left-handed jumper and forceful first step that make him a projected lottery pick in a future NBA draft."_
> 
> *That was from a March 12, 2007 article in The Washington Post.*
> 
> Here is the timeline:
> 
> -Finishes eighth grade at Kettering Middle School, a public school in Upper Marlboro, Md. Joins the D.C. Assault, an AAU organization founded by Curtis Malone, a father figure.
> 
> -Enrolls at National Christian Academy in Fort Washington, Md. Debate rages over whether he should repeat the eighth grade, causing him to transfer mid-year to Laurinburg (N.C.) Institute, where he plays one semester.
> 
> -Jumps to the IMG Academies in Bradenton, Fla., for what eventually becomes ninth grade. He's homesick, so he heads back to Maryland for homeschooling, but plays varsity basketball for Riverdale Baptist School.
> 
> -Joins Malone's stepson, Nolan Smith, now his best friend, at Oak Hill for their junior seasons.
> 
> -Because of the one semester at Laurinburg, and because Steve Smith thought if Beasley stuck around it would be regarded as a fifth season when the maximum allowed is four, placing the powerhouse's chances of securing another No. 1 finish atop USA Today's weekly poll in peril,
> 
> -Beasley transfers to Notre Dame Prep in Fitchburg, Mass., for his final season before enrolling at K-State.
> 
> According to coaches or officials at each stop, Beasley wasn't dismissed by any of the schools.


Quotes from his high school coaches:



> "We still find his name on things," Oak Hill Academy basketball coach Steve Smith said. "It was always stuff like that. He never did anything destructive. He was just a big kid. I got mad at him, and told him there were times to play and times to work.
> 
> "But I really liked being around him."
> 
> "He was a talker, and he goofed around in class. He got called out for that. But it was nothing major. He never stole. No smoking. No drinking. He was never out past curfew. He just liked to pull pranks. It was the type of stuff that would drive you crazy for a while, but it was nothing malicious."
> 
> "He's a good person," said former Laurinburg coach Chris Chaney, who is now at the Patterson School in Lenoir, N.C. "Sometimes, he's a jokester... he wasn't kicked out. We kind of knew he wouldn't be there past the year."
> 
> Riverdale Baptist coach Louis Wilson: "He and I never had any run-ins. He and I were always on the same page, except maybe when he wanted to stay in the game a little longer... He was always a joy to coach, a joy to be around. He was your average 16-year-old kid, happy go lucky, very confident in his ability to play the game."
> 
> Former Notre Dame Prep coach Bill Barton, now a Duquesne assistant: "Did he have age-appropriate issues that a 40-year-old man like me would have problems with, like forgetting his homework? Of course. Does he play his music loud? Of course.... But he was on time, polite, respectful.... Really, he was unbelievable. A great, great kid -- and trust me, I've had bad kids."


K-State head coach Frank Martin, who also happened to coach Udonis Haslem and Steve Blake while at Miami High, on Beasley


> "I keep hearing that and my answer is a question," said Frank Martin, Beasley's coach last season at Kansas State. "What are his character flaws?"
> 
> "In 23 years of coaching, he's the best teammate I've been around," Martin said. "He's about all of the right things."
> 
> Martin, like the other coaches before him, can't make sense of the backlash.


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade2Matrix said:


> So much misinformation is out there on Beasley.
> 
> 
> Quotes from his high school coaches:
> 
> 
> 
> K-State head coach Frank Martin, who also happened to coach Udonis Haslem and Steve Blake while at Miami High, on Beasley
> 
> Link


That really upsets me that Israel wrote that in a way that it makes it look like B-Easy was the one in the drug videos and stuff..(I'm reffering to the thing I posted earlier)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rose and Beasley Q&A's from pre-draft camp

Damn, Beasley put on 20-25 pounds just last summer. He could easily add another 10-15 this summer if he wanted to. I guess that'll be up to the team that drafts him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

The unfortunate thing about Beasley is he'll have a target on him for what seems like forever , especially the first few few years everything he does will be magnified, they're just waiting for him to Mess up..


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Dwyane Wade said:


> The unfortunate thing about Beasley is he'll have a target on him for what seems like forever , especially the first few few years everything he does will be magnified, they're just waiting for him to Mess up..


Yea I think for the first season or two, he'll really be considered like Melo. Even when he's playing well, he'll just be a "star scorer" that you can't build around, and when he's not playing well, he'll be "proving you can't build around him" and people'll keep getting on him for his mistakes (eg. a speeding ticket).


----------



## Wade County

If so, he'll have to do a lot to repair his image...but it can be done. Look at Kobe, that guys has been through more drama and character questions than anyone, and everyone loves him now.

I really hope we get Beasley. I sense that he could be really special down here in MIA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Beasley covering all the bases*
> 
> For all the conviction from various precincts that Michael Beasley has some sort of inside edge on the No. 1 overall slot in the NBA Draft, the Kansas State power forward certainly is keeping his options open.
> 
> It was confirmed Wednesday that the Heat and Beasley have agreed to a get-together in two weeks, meaning Beasley very much is keeping his mind open to falling all the way to No. 2. The Heat will meet with Memphis point guard Derrick Rose in the same time frame.
> 
> *While FoxSports.com reported Wednesday that Beasley was in South Florida over the weekend, it was not an official visit and did not count toward his quota of allowable pre-draft visits with the Heat.*
> 
> For all that has been mentioned about Beasley's stature and personality, we certainly are treading a bit close to analysis by paralysis. This might be as good a time as any to step back at rewind some of that K-State video.
> 
> A quarter inch here or another story about a prank there shouldn't diminish that this is a heck of a talent, unlike anything the Heat has seen on its front line. When, if ever, has the Heat had a forward so adept in the open court and in the paint? Jamal Mashburn is about as close as it gets.
> 
> Michael Beasley is not a consolation prize. He's a prize. Period.


Link

Interesting that he was in Miami over the weekend. Perhaps checking out his future surroundings?


----------



## Flash is the Future

Yeah. It's interesting that we've got a dead tie in the poll between Beasley and Rose. Either one of them would be great for us.


----------



## Wade County

Sounding more and more certain...I love it


----------



## Wade County

...until I read this...Damn you Chad Ford!

Miami Heat: We are continuing to hear that if the Bulls draft Derrick Rose with the No. 1 pick (which is looking more and more likely) they'll try to move the No. 2 pick for either a draft prospect like O.J. Mayo or a veteran point guard like T.J. Ford or Kirk Hinrich. 

Of course, the Heat will want more than just a straight swap for giving up such a coveted pick. With so many teams in pursuit of a scoring forward like Michael Beasley, the Heat could really net a starter and a high pick or solid prospect. They could change their mind after Beasley comes in for workouts, but right now it's looking less likely that they'll draft at No. 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No way w trade that 2nd pick in a deal for Ford or Hinrich. That makes no sense. The only way I see us trading that 2nd pick is if we are still able to get Mayo.

I dont think we'll see anything happen until draft night. We'll most likely just go ahead and draft Beasley and then whatever team behind us that may want Beasley, would have to probably draft Mayo and then make a trade with us. And if we dont get a fair deal then we'll just keep Beasley.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Maybe for like Hinrich and Deng for the pick (Sign and grade for deng i guess)..BTW Flash, i guess i just broke hte tie, i guess i'm goin gto go ahead and go with Beasley...Not b/c i dont want rose, but idk it just feels like we're gonna end up with beasley, and i wouldnt mind it at all.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I know its FAR from offical, but can somone edit photos and make one of Beasley in a Heat uni?? http://www.slamdunkcentral.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/ce7dc4d7-a2a3-4c6b-b58c-04e6b63075e7.jpg
I like that one, make it from that one..I wana see what it looks like!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I think we might need a new thread title with Rose looking more and more likely to be going number 1 and OJ Mayo sounding like a possibility for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Some notes from Draft express



> -O.J. Mayo is expected to officially sign with Leon Rose (agent of LeBron James, Allen Iverson, Rip Hamilton, etc) of CAA next week, according to reports we’ve received.
> 
> Mayo has reportedly yet to schedule even a single workout, and will probably do so after he officially hires his new agent. We’ve been told by several sources that Mayo may try to pull a Yi Jianlian and only work out for Chicago, Miami, New York and Los Angeles, while shunning the smaller market teams such as Minnesota, Seattle and Memphis. Things could certainly change as the draft develops over the next few weeks.
> 
> -Minnesota continues to field offers for the #3 pick in the draft as well, according to numerous sources. They would not mind selecting either Kevin Love or Brook Lopez, and could decide to drop down a few slots and try to pick up another asset in return. It’s unlikely that Minnesota makes a trade before they are on the clock, though, as there is still a small possibility that Miami decides to pass on Michael Beasley at #2. Pat Riley and the Miami front office will reportedly be in Chicago this week to take a look at O.J. Mayo.


Link




> *What We learned from the NBA Draft Measurements and Combine*
> 
> -Michael Beasley’s measurements aren’t that bad
> 
> A lot of people gasped at first when they saw Beasley measuring in at just *6-7 in shoes.* Looking further though, you see that he has a very good wingspan and standing reach, similar to Al Horford’s (7-0 ¾, 8-11). His combine numbers tell us a bit about the combination of strength, speed and agility he brings to the table, which will help him as a rebounder and, hopefully in time, as a defender.


-They messed up. Its 6-7 without shoes.

Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OJ Mayo will be worked out by the Heat in Chicago on saturday



> Speaking of the Heat, a source says that Pat Riley and his staff will work out O.J. Mayo on Saturday morning in Chicago.
> 
> Riley is a fan of Mayo and could be looking at him as the No. 2 pick in the draft. Mayo, a combo guard, would be nice complement in the backcourt with Wade.
> 
> From there, the Heat will be heading to Los Angeles to get a close look at Rose.
> 
> At some point, they'll likely have the players fly to Miami for another workout.


Link



> The Bulls own the No. 1 pick in the draft and have scheduled two-day meetings with guard Derrick Rose and forward Michael Beasley beginning June 16.


Link


----------



## Wade County

I think Riley likes OJ, but I also think he likes Beasley. When he weighs up what fits our team better and what we need - I think he'll see the Beasley is the guy.


If we trade Beasley for Mayo, what would Minnesota or Memphis offer us in return? Itd have to be more than just a one for one swap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BG44 said:


> I think Riley likes OJ, but I also think he likes Beasley. When he weighs up what fits our team better and what we need - I think he'll see the Beasley is the guy.
> 
> 
> If we trade Beasley for Mayo, what would Minnesota or Memphis offer us in return? Itd have to be more than just a one for one swap.


If Memphis wanted Beasley so badly, and Mayo fell to them, maybe a draft rights to Beasley and Mark Blount for draft rights to Mayo and Mike Miller? And if that wasnt enough maybe they'd be willing to take Banks off our hands and they throw in Crittenton?

Dont know what we'd be able to get from Minny. They have our 1st rounder next year so maybe a deal where we'd get the higher of the two of their 1st rounders? That still wouldnt be enough I dont think and they dont really have anything on their roster that we'd really want other than Jefferson and I doubt the'd consider trading him.


----------



## Jace

I wouldn't be surprised if Wade has been in Riley's ear for a couple of weeks telling him how much he likes Mayo and how effective they can be together. One of the concerns with teaming the two of them before all of this was the potential problem of them sharing a basketball. Obviously, if both really want to play with each other it wouldn't be a problem. Not to mention, their skills on and off the ball compliment each other.

I dont know if I can get someone in trouble for saying this, but take it for what its worth anyway. I heard from a supposedly reliable source who was at the AAA a few weeks ago that both Beasley and Brand were over there working out (dont know if itw was simultaneously). I'd estimate this to be around a week after the lottery. Cant say for absolute certain its true, but it would be extremely interesting.


----------



## someone

crazy stuff


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Wade has been in Riley's ear for a couple of weeks telling him how much he likes Mayo and how effective they can be together. One of the concerns with teaming the two of them before all of this was the potential problem of them sharing a basketball. Obviously, if both really want to play with each other it wouldn't be a problem. Not to mention, their skills on and off the ball compliment each other.
> 
> I dont know if I can get someone in trouble for saying this, but take it for what its worth anyway. I heard from a supposedly reliable source who was at the AAA a few weeks ago that both Beasley and Brand were over there working out (dont know if itw was simultaneously). I'd estimate this to be around a week after the lottery. Cant say for absolute certain its true, but it would be extremely interesting.


Was it this past weekend? Cause Beasley was in Miami over the weekend.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Matrix said:


> If Memphis wanted Beasley so badly, and Mayo fell to them, maybe a draft rights to Beasley and Mark Blount for draft rights to Mayo and Mike Miller? And if that wasnt enough maybe they'd be willing to take Banks off our hands and they throw in Crittenton?
> 
> Dont know what we'd be able to get from Minny. They have our 1st rounder next year so maybe a deal where we'd get the higher of the two of their 1st rounders? That still wouldnt be enough I dont think and they dont really have anything on their roster that we'd really want other than Jefferson and I doubt the'd consider trading him.


Those are some great trades. Personally, I would do them but that's just me. Mayo is going to be the best player to have come out of this draft. However, I just really want Beasley on this team. We badly need rebounding.


----------



## Wade County

That is an old quote though, quotes since have Riley gushing over him...its all part of the game.

Wait...is that your sig?


----------



## Jace

He's gushing about him because he wants his trade value to stay high.



Wade2Matrix said:


> Was it this past weekend? Cause Beasley was in Miami over the weekend.


Nah, at least a week or two before.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

BG44 said:


> That is an old quote though, quotes since have Riley gushing over him...its all part of the game.
> 
> Wait...is that your sig?


Yea he's had that as his sig for a couple weeks now.. :laugh:

Anyway, I'd do the trade with Memphis someone proposed above. I love Beasley but its great value.

Memphis wouldn't though, unless they really wanted Beasley (which theres been no indication of). That was:

Beasley + Blount + Banks --> Mayo + Miller + Crittenton

Is Miller still much on the block? Or is Memphis looking to keep him as a part of their core now?


----------



## Jace

I'd be ecstatic if we pulled that trade off, don't think it would happen though. Memphis has made some questionable front office moves, so I think they might start to turn it around now. Taking on BOTH of those ugly contracts AND giving up Miller and Crittenton is a lot for the second pick, I would think. Yeah we're helping them clear out some of their dearth of young points, but giving them back Banks isn't really going to help that situation. Hopefully they REALLY like Beasley and Mayo slips past 3 and 4. That said, if it were to happen would we still be able to sign an MLE player? If not, trade Marion for help at C. I'd kind of want us to trade Marion anyway:

Mayo - Critt
Wade - Cook
Miller - Wright
Haslem - Anthony (?)
(FA or Marion trade) - Mourning


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, thats a lot to take in if you're Memphis and are already trying to unload Brian Cardinal's horrible contract. 

Blount and Beasley for Miller, Crittenton and Mayo works too and they wouldnt have to take on Banks' contract.

If the Heat really arent that high on Beasley or rate Mayo about even with him then it wouldnt be a bad trade.


----------



## Jace

Yeah, that makes more sense. Then maybe we can strap Banks onto Marion in a swap for Center help.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Wade and Mayo, kind of the same*
> 
> As the Heat moves ahead with its pre-draft workout of O.J. Mayo, it remains difficult to perceive how exactly the Southern Cal shooting guard would complement Dwyane Wade.
> 
> While some have spoken of the two working in tandem in the same backcourt, it, frankly, is a model we aren’t seeing in today's NBA. In the Finals, for example, there is nothing similar between Kobe Bryant and Derek Fisher, or, for that matter, Rajon Rondo and Ray Allen.
> 
> In each case, one handles, the other spots up.
> 
> Yes, the old-school types will insist that a guard is a guard, talk about the values of a two-guard front. But looking through the league, you just don't see it that much. Yes, Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili both attack, but they hardly are as similar as Wade and Mayo. And yes, Baron Davis and Monta Ellis both entered the league as point guards, but that still means having two ballhandlers … instead of none.
> 
> If the Heat had a spot-up shooter in its backcourt, then there would be no issue with considering the always-difficult transformation of Mayo to point guard. But that's simply not the case.
> 
> Is O.J. Mayo talented? Sure. Is he among the most talented players in this year's draft? Without question.
> 
> But when it comes to working side-by-side with Wade during offseason workouts in Chicago, it isn't the same as playing side-by-side in the same Heat backcourt.


Link


----------



## Adam

2 shooting guards worked for us in 2004. It works for Washington presently. It works for Golden State. Ira is making this more complicated than it actually is. 

Both guys have better handle than the majority of point guards in this league. Besides, if we're fastbreaking then the guy who pulls down the rebound is going to be pushing it up the floor instantly.


----------



## Adam

I see Mayo developing into a more composed Gilbert Arenas. He would be perfect next to Wade.


----------



## Jace

All of these Wade rumors must've driven Ira temporarily insane. How can you say Mayo would be redundant with Wade when Rose is the guy everyone is pushing for over anyone else? If anything, his abilities compliment him better. Mayo's shooting compliments Wade. Wade's play-making and slashing abilities compliment Mayo. Mayo's on the ball defense compliments Wade's weak-side defense. Their ball-handling helps each other out (both turnover prone when forced to be everything). Mayo can definitely hit spot up jumpers, as well as any kind of jumper. It just seems like a Riley type of move to potentially solidify the back court permanently, get another nice player or two back, and get rid of an ugly contract or two all in one move.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ira also brought up a trade with the Grizzlies as a possiblity come draft night in his article today but he has it slightly different.

Like Ira says, this is not being talked about and its not a rumor. This article is just about what the Heat could do on draft night and a deal he thinks could work for both teams if the Heat are looking to trade down.


> 3. Call Grizzlies General Manager Chris Wallace.
> 
> While trade rumors seemingly are inescapable as the draft approaches, that's not what we're offering here (so, please, no Internet doozies such as, "Heat on verge of major move with Memphis!").
> 
> No, this merely is an attempt at forwarding a coherent option (if that's still allowed in this dot.com sporting world).
> 
> Why Memphis?
> 
> Because it has what the Heat needs, and it covets what the Heat could offer — a prospect with star appeal.
> 
> *The notion: Heat sends the No. 2 pick, guard Daequan Cook and center Mark Blount to the Grizzlies for the No. 5 pick, forward Mike Miller and guard Kyle Lowry.
> *
> The reasoning:
> 
> With its embarrassment over the unloading of Pau Gasol heightened during these NBA Finals, Memphis needs to inject a legitimizing personality into its mix. Beasley, at No. 2, would be that. He's Elvis at power forward, complete with oversized personality.
> 
> The Heat, with a roster sorely lacking depth, not only gets a point guard to start alongside Dwyane Wade, but also a proven outside shooter to keep defenses honest against Wade's penetration, something it sorely lacked last season.
> 
> As for the other pieces, the contracts of Cook and Blount perfectly match up from a salary-cap standpoint with the deals of Miller and Lowry.
> 
> With Rudy Gay, Mike Conley and Javaris Crittenton, the Grizzlies already have replacement parts for Miller and Lowry. Cook would provide a replacement shooting specialist.
> 
> Yes, the Grizzlies certainly would ask for more than Blount, likely Udonis Haslem. But they hardly can push the issue. They need star appeal. Beasley, if he's there at No. 2, would provide exactly that (and if it's Rose at No. 2, then the Heat wouldn't be dealing, anyway).
> 
> The key for the Heat could be who would be available at No. 5. If it's Stanford's Brook Lopez, it would address the void at center. If it's UCLA's Kevin Love, that could work, too.
> 
> Besides, by not including Haslem in such a deal, it would give the Heat a huge bargaining chip to acquire a post-up presence, whether Haslem or Shawn Marion winds up being dangled.
> 
> Due to technicalities, such a deal could not be made until after the Heat exercises the No. 2 pick. But that would be as simple as the Heat selecting for the Grizzlies and the Grizzlies, at No. 5, choosing for the Heat.
> 
> As it is, the Grizzlies already are talking about problems with getting top-tier prospects to visit for workouts. It's all the more reason to go the extra mile to land someone like Beasley.
> 
> As for the Heat, it comes down to how much poker-faced Pat Riley likes Beasley. If true infatuation is there, then this all becomes moot.
> 
> But if surrounding Wade with a complete rotation before his 2010 opt-out is the goal, there is something to be said about the strength in numbers. The bonus is neither Miller nor Lowry carry their current deals beyond that all-important 2010 offseason.
> 
> Wade, Lowry, Miller, Marion, plus a mid-level exception and Haslem to deal in search of a post-up option.
> 
> Door No. 3 just might provide an escape hatch for the Heat.


Link

I'd be a little less happy about this trade if we didnt end up getting Mayo out of it.

Minnesota is said to like Lopez and thinks Love would work well next to Big Al, and Seattle has on been rumored to be targeting Bayless so there's still a chance that Mayo falls to 5. 

Don't know the difference in Lowry and Critt so I cant say i'd be happier with one or the other.


----------



## Dresta

I would take Beasley, Miami have a massive need for a post presence, and Beasley provides that. A backcourt of rose/wade isn't going anywhere without a borderline all-star big man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> • With several lottery teams expecting Chicago to pick Derrick Rose at No. 1, a rival executive who spoke to the Heat said Miami couldn't justify not taking Michael Beasley at No. 2 ''because he's a major asset'' but also said the Heat isn't discouraging trade inquiries.
> 
> The executive said the problem with trading down to take USC guard O.J. Mayo, who is working out for the Heat this weekend, is that Minnesota (which picks third) and Seattle (fourth) don't have attractive assets they're willing to offer, noting the Wolves' Al Jefferson and the Sonics' Kevin Durant and Jeff Green aren't available. ''Memphis at No. 5 would be the best trade fit,'' the official said, though Mayo might be gone. (The Heat isn't permitted to trade No. 2 until after it makes the pick.)
> 
> A second NBA official who spoke to Miami cited Heat uneasiness about Beasley's maturity, though nobody questions his skills. Pat Riley will meet with him.


Link


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Matrix said:


> Ira also brought up a trade with the Grizzlies as a possiblity come draft night in his article today but he has it slightly different.
> 
> Like Ira says, this is not being talked about and its not a rumor. This article is just about what the Heat could do on draft night and a deal he thinks could work for both teams if the Heat are looking to trade down.
> 
> Link
> 
> I'd be a little less happy about this trade if we didnt end up getting Mayo out of it.
> 
> Minnesota is said to like Lopez and thinks Love would work well next to Big Al, and Seattle has on been rumored to be targeting Bayless so there's still a chance that Mayo falls to 5.
> 
> Don't know the difference in Lowry and Critt so I cant say i'd be happier with one or the other.



I dont understand the reasoning of this. If the whole point of trading Beasley is beacause of his attitude and that he is a PF, why would we trade him for a) a guy who got suspended this year or b) a guy whose generally known as an arrogant jerk. Love also plays PF...hows that gonna help us more than getting Beasley?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

That would totally womp if we ended up trading and lose out on mayo also..But if the trade were to go down, then it would go down like this i bleive...We'd have to draft Beasley (b/c we cant trade our pick b/c we traded another first)..Then we'd wait and see if Mayo falls to griz, then they draft him, and then some..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

BG44 said:


> I dont understand the reasoning of this. If the whole point of trading Beasley is beacause of his attitude and that he is a PF, why would we trade him for a) a guy who got suspended this year or b) a guy whose generally known as an arrogant jerk. Love also plays
> PF...hows that gonna help us more than getting Beasley?


They meant Love going to Minnisota, not Miami


----------



## Flash is the Future

Ira was being too generous just so he wouldn't look bad after bashing those Wade trades. Only if Mayo's there, but let's look back at that trade I proposed like three weeks ago. Ira's though of throwing Haslem in is laughable. If they really want Cook I think we'd be willing to throw him in (If we get our preferred choice between Critt/Lowry)

Mike Miller
OJ Mayo
Javaris Crittenton (or Kyle Lowry)
Darko Milicic

for 

Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
Mark Blount
Marcus Banks

PG: OJ Mayo/Javaris Crittenton/Chris Quinn
SG: Dwyane Wade/Mike Miller/Bobby Jones
SF: Shawn Marion/Dorell Wright/Kasib Powell
PF: Udonis Haslem/Joel Anthony/Stephane Lasme
C: Alonzo Mourning/Darko Milicic/Earl Barron

That's a pretty good team IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dwyane Wade said:


> That would totally womp if we ended up trading and lose out on mayo also..But if the trade were to go down, then it would go down like this i bleive...We'd have to draft Beasley (b/c we cant trade our pick b/c we traded another first)..Then we'd wait and see if Mayo falls to griz, then they draft him, and then some..


There is no doubt in my mind that we're drafting Beasley. That ensures us having the most leverage in any deal with any team that wants Beasley. If no deal is good enough then I dont think Riley will mind one bit about keeping Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *3 Options, 2 Strong Opinions, 1 Pick*
> 
> Move over Michael Beasley and Derrick Rose. Ovinton J'Anthony Mayo has requested a table for three.
> 
> Judging by Heat president Pat Riley's resent itinerary and guard Dwyane Wade's Sunday semi-endorsement, there is growing evidence and confirmation now that this is at least a three horse race for Miami's No. 2 pick in the June 26 NBA Draft.
> 
> The first stop on Riley's tour of draft workouts was in Chicago to visit Mayo this weekend before heading West. Wade has long suggested that the Heat's biggest need was for a playmaking guard he could partner with in the backcourt to return the team to a contending level. For months, Wade's preference in the draft was for University of Memphis point guard Derrick Rose. And it still might be.
> 
> But Wade is at least bracing for the reality that Rose is likely headed to Chicago as the No. 1 pick. Still, this very well could be a two-horse race. Only the participants have changed. Now, the Rose-Beasley debate might quickly become the Beasley-Mayo decision.
> 
> Mayo and Wade have established a bond while working out together in Chicago with trainer Tim Grover. Two weeks ago, Mayo said he "was like a little reporter" following Wade around everywhere and asking questions.
> 
> On Sunday, Wade said he's been just as impressed with Mayo's humility as he has with the skill set of the Southern Cal guard.
> 
> "I've got an opportunity to see O.J. and go to lunch and dinner with him, because that's what we do in Chicago, because we're like family," Wade said. "He's a good kid. He's shocked me. He's been getting hype since the 6th grade. So I'm thinking he's going to have the big head and have a big posse with him. But he doesn't roll like that. And I like to see that."
> 
> Wade said he's already talked with Riley about the draft, but stopped short of suggesting that he's officially endorsing Mayo over Beasley if Rose is not in play. But Wade did say of Mayo, "I have gotten an opportunity to know him, and that's a perk."
> 
> But the point in all of this might very well hinge on The Point, as in point guard. It's obvious Mayo can score. It's just as obvious he's a solid defender. It's a no-brainer he can sell tickets. And it's without question that he's rubbing off well on Wade, who must be kept happy as he approaches the opt-out date in his contract after two more seasons.
> 
> But the question is whether Mayo can run an NBA team as a pass-first playmaker? And if so, is he still worth passing over or parting with the one player in this draft everyone believes could post a double-double by halftime of his first NBA game? Passing on Beasley won't be an easy decision.
> 
> "You have to look at your team, what you really need," Wade said of the Heat, which also desperately could use a low-post scorer and dominant rebounder. "I think the reason (Mayo has) crept up in it is he's a combination of a lot of different things, and he can help your program right away. So, I think it's a three-man race. And you're talking about Rose, Beasley and O.J."
> 
> What Wade wants and what the Heat needs might be two different things if Rose is off the board.
> 
> But at least one thing is certain, if you ask Wade. The Heat has improved from a "win-win" situation, to a potential "win-win-win" scenario.
> 
> "Of course, the Bulls have the No. 1 pick," Wade said. "But we can't go wrong."


Link


----------



## Wade County

Wade does sound interested my Mayo, but I still feel we draft Beasley. Hes the guy who gives us the most leverage in any trade - so I feel Bease will be the pick. However, I think we stop short of starting a 'Welcome to Miami Mike!' thread straight after the announcement - theres gonna be a lot of phone calls...

My preference is to just take Beasley, celebrate, and start lookin at FA. However, id be ok with Mayo - as long as he can play point.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

If we get Mayo or Rose I wouldnt mind if we looked into acquring Jermaine or Brand (without trading our draftbpick I mean) A few weeks ago and months ago I would hate this idea but seeing ppl like Pau gasol and KG play great makes me think that maybe JO and/or Brand have somthing left in them...


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Dwyane Wade said:


> If we get Mayo or Rose I wouldnt mind if we looked into acquring Jermaine or Brand (without trading our draftbpick I mean) A few weeks ago and months ago I would hate this idea but seeing ppl like Pau gasol and KG play great makes me think that maybe JO and/or Brand have somthing left in them...


Brand, I'd be fine with. I've actually been hoping Brand comes here for a while.

Jermaine, I'm not sure. I don't really want any business with him just yet. He's barely played recently (and fairly ineffectively when he has), and his contracts enormous.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Yeah. Take a look at the number of game JO has played each season for the past 4 season, and at his production from last season. He's had some serious knee problems. We just traded one over the hill, injury prone O'Neal on a fat contract. Why do we want another? 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jermaine_oneal/career_stats.html

Elton Brand would be terrific though. He's only had one really bad injury which he should be able to come back from this season. He supposedly wasn't moving well at the end of the 2008 season when he came back, though, so that's something we'd have to look out for.


----------



## Wade County

This is a free ESPN Inside Article










The most significant NBA workout to date took place Saturday in Chicago at Tim Grover's A.T.T.A.C.K. Athletics Center. 

Miami Heat president Pat Riley, general manager Randy Pfund and other Miami staff were there for a private workout with O.J. Mayo -- the first NBA team workout for Mayo. 

Mayo has been in Chicago for weeks, working out with Grover and Heat star Dwyane Wade. Over the course of the past few weeks, Wade and Mayo have become fast friends. 

Friday night, the Heat staff took Mayo out for dinner in Chicago. The next morning, Mayo squared off against Western Kentucky's Tyrone Brazelton for more than an hour. 

Grover ran the workout, which began with a number of drills followed by several one-on-one games between Mayo and Brazelton. It ended with the Heat asking Grover to run a series of alley-oop plays for Mayo, apparently to allow the Miami contingent to gauge his athleticism. 

According to sources inside the gym, Mayo had an excellent workout. He shot the ball very well (around 70 percent, according to one observer) and dominated Brazelton in the one-on-one workout. He also had a few spectacular dunks in the alley-oop session. 

The workout only solidifies our report, on the night of the draft lottery, that the Heat would seriously consider taking Mayo instead of Michael Beasley if Derrick Rose were not on the board. 

According to sources close to the Heat, some members of the Miami front office think Mayo is one of the most NBA-ready players in the draft and would make an excellent complement to Wade in the backcourt. The budding relationship between Mayo and Wade doesn't hurt things. 



"I've gotten an opportunity to see O.J. and go to lunch and dinner with him, because that's what we do in Chicago, because we're like family," Wade told the Miami Herald. "He's a good kid. He's shocked me. He's been getting hype since the 6th grade. So I'm thinking he's going to have the big head and have a big posse with him. But he doesn't roll like that. And I like to see that.



"I think the reason (Mayo has) crept up in it is he's a combination of a lot of different things, and he can help your program right away. So, I think it's a three-man race. And you're talking about Rose, Beasley and O.J."


If the Heat decide they prefer Mayo to Beasley, the big question will be what to do at draft time. The most obvious choice is to take Mayo with the No. 2 pick, but given how much Beasley is wanted, the Heat should be able to get some serious offers for the No. 2 pick. 

Both the Minnesota Timberwolves (No. 3) and the Seattle SuperSonics (No. 4) would love to move up to No. 2. But sources say neither the Wolves nor the Sonics have anything the Heat really covet, assuming the teams wouldn't include Kevin Durant, Al Jefferson or Jeff Green in a deal. 

The Memphis Grizzlies are the most obvious trade partner. As noted last week, an offer of the No. 5 pick, Mike Miller and Kyle Lowry in exchange for the No. 2 pick would be very tempting to the Heat. They also likely could pawn off Mark Blount as part of the deal. 

But there's no guarantee Mayo would be available at No. 5. While neither the Wolves nor the Sonics seem keyed into Mayo at the moment, they have been talking to other teams about trading their picks. To name just two teams, the Knicks and the Clippers would love to move up in the draft to get Mayo. 

If the Heat could land both Miller and Lowry for the No. 2 pick, could they settle for someone besides Mayo? If Lowry went to Miami to run the point, the Heat could focus on getting a big man like Kevin Love, Brook Lopez or Anthony Randolph. 

Whatever might happen, don't expect it to happen quickly. Before the Heat do anything, they have to be sure of what the Bulls are going to do. If Rose is going to be on the board at No. 2, the Heat will just wait and take him. 

In fact, after the workout with Mayo, the Heat hopped on a plane to L.A. to go through the same routine with Rose at a private workout. The Heat will do something similar with Beasley as well, although nothing has been announced. 

You can expect all three to be invited to Miami closer to the draft for another round of workouts and interviews. 

Chad Ford covers the NBA for ESPN Insider.


----------



## someone

meanwhile the Bulls are probably going to hire Del ***** 

so I say we are picking Rose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thanks for posting that Insider article.

I would hope that if we're seriously thinking about Mayo, that we're able to trade down and get something extra in return. Those Grizzlies trades would be best cause Minnesota and Seattle dont have much to trade other than future 1st rd picks.


----------



## Jace

which wouldnt be too beneficial to us right now


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Good to hear our interest in Mayo comes with good reason (ie. he's performing well, constantly improving his stock).

It'd be stupid if we draft Mayo at #2 obviously, but if we can pull out a deal to draft Mayo and pick up some nice pieces on the way, I wouldn't mind that. I'd actually prefer that, maybe.

But yea, the Timberwolves and Sonics don't have anything valuable for us (they arn't giving up Al Jefferson or Durant) so it'd have to be Memphis. Sadly Mayo won't be on the board at #5, cause Memphis would make great trade partners with us. He probably won't even be on the board at #4..

So unless Riley can pull off something great with Minnesota, just draft Beasley and call it a night. Ofcourse if Chicago ends up drafting Beasley, we would have wasted like a month arguing different scenarios.. :azdaja:


----------



## myst

Actually the Twolves and Sonics do have pieces that I would like if we traded down to get Mayo.

Twolves-
Corey Brewer
Randy Foye
Rashad Mccants
Our 1st pick next year

Sonics-
Jeff Green
Chris Wilcox


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'd take Wilcox if they'd take Blount since he's a free agent at the end of the year. That works straight up. Draft rights to Beasley and Blount for Draft rights to Mayo and Wilcox. 

Then we'd have UD still as a trade piece, and Marion and Wilcox as expiring contracts to either make a huge deal down the road or just let their contracts expire and get all that cap space next summer.


----------



## Flash is the Future

If they see Durant+Green as their duo at the F position of the future, then I'm not sure if they really see that big a need for Beasley. They're supposed to be in love with Bayless anyway (someone that Miami's been cold on per Ira). They might be happier just keeping their pick. They'll take either Bayless or Mayo. The Wolves are interesting though. They'll probably take Lopez or Mayo. If they take Mayo then we may need to talk to them about moving down. But Kevin McHale has been very critical of Beasley's character issues so who knows. Memphis will probably take the left over (unless it's Bayless, then they might go for Love), meaning that we could really work something out with them. I don't see anything happening between us and the Wolves or Sonics, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Durant and Beasley are very good friends and Beasley would be a big draw once the Sonics move to OKC since its so close to K-State. It could be something they look at doing. And if not, there is that talk of them liking Bayless more than Mayo so if Mayo gets passed 3 then he could be there at 5. Some writer in Memphis is already calling for the Grizzlies to make that deal with Miami in 

I dont see anything happening with Minnesota.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Ahh yeah. I'd hadn't considered that Beasley and Durant are close friends. Still, Jeff Green doesn't really fill a position of need for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> • Trainer Tim Grover, assisting USC guard O.J. Mayo, said Mayo's Heat workout ''went extremely well. People forget how good this kid is.''
> 
> Michael Beasley agreed to visit the Heat June 17-19, and one of Derrick Rose's agents said he likely will visit Miami next week, too. Chicago hasn't told Rose or Beasley of its plans with the No. 1 pick.
> 
> Team president Pat Riley and the Heat were among three teams that have been watching Stanford center Brook Lopez, Texas point guard D.J. Augustin and LSU forward Anthony Randolph work out in L.A. for the past two days.


Link


----------



## Wade County

Heat just doing their due diligence. A workout will not make or break our choice - does it help? sure, but ultimately we will take the person we want. Wade said himself he had a bad workout for us during his draft year - we still took him.

Im sure we will make the right decision.


----------



## Adam

There's still no confirmation that Chicago takes Rose.

I guarantee that if Chicago takes Beasley #1 then Derrick Rose will not play for Miami. Either we draft him and trade him for Mayo or we draft Mayo outright. Rose and Wade would be the worst floor spacing backcourt in the history of the game and Riley knows it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

adam said:


> There's still no confirmation that Chicago takes Rose.
> 
> I guarantee that if Chicago takes Beasley #1 then Derrick Rose will not play for Miami. Either we draft him and trade him for Mayo or we draft Mayo outright. Rose and Wade would be the worst floor spacing backcourt in the history of the game and Riley knows it.


I doubt that.. They wouldn't be the ideal backcourt fit together, I agree, but everything thats come out of Heat sources/writers has indicated we have (and have always had) great interest in Rose, perhaps mainly due to our extreme need of a pointguard. Plus, Wade likes him and has been pulling for a Rose pick too (eg. his comments during the Final Four).

Also on another note, didn't a source let out that Durant AND Green are supposedly off the block from the Sonics? Either way, I don't see Jeff Green doing anything much for us, and Seattle isn't about to give up a star guard (Mayo) + extra pieces to acquire a star forward in Beasley when they already have Durant.

I think the trade'll have to be with Minnesota (mainly because I don't see them passing on Mayo), but I doubt they're willing to trade Foye/Brewer in any deal where they're giving up more than they have to. McCants might be available though, and our pick next year.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Brewer just screams bust. McCants plays the same position as DWade. Foye is very interesting, but if we're trading down for Mayo, why do we need him? Our pick is the only real asset that they could and would give up in a deal straight up with us. And I'd rather have Beasley. So that's what they meant when they said that Minny doesn't have anything to offer us. Same thing with Seattle. If Green and Durant are off limits, they have nothing to offer other than swapping Blount for Collison or maybe the Suns late 1st, and again, I think we'd rather have Beasley. Memphis is the best chance, but Mayo would have to fall there, which at this point seems less than likely. Our best bet is to take Beasley and shape our roster through trades. Or, if the Bulls can't trade Hinrich by the draft, I say they take Beasley. Why? They've got Larry Hughes at SG (big $), Hinrich at PG (big $), and they'd be drafting Rose to start over Hinrich. That'd leave them with no real way to re-sign Ben Gordon, and they might very well lose him for nothing, as you simply can't have 35 million invested in the backcourt. Beasley makes more sense for them, even though Rose is the sexier pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If Mayo does in fact get drafted by us or traded to us, we'll have to find a way to erase this picture from the internet


----------



## Wade County

Knicks fans must be salivating right now. Where's the pics with him, Beasley and Rose in Heat workout gear?

Now that, id like to see.


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Matrix said:


> If Mayo does in fact get drafted by us or traded to us, we'll have to find a way to erase this picture from the internet


Hm. That _could _pose problems.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I'm actually looking forward to an OJ Mayo trade-down now.. Not that I mind having Beasley/Rose instead of course, but if we can get a nice piece or two in a trade-down for Mayo, I'm all for it.


----------



## Wade County

Im not opposed to it, but I think id rather have Beasley. Mayo would be nice next to Wade though.


----------



## Jace

Unless it was a ballpark deal that took ridiculous advantage of the other team (a real Pat Riley), than I'd rather have Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The draft is just 12 days away. Cant wait until all this speculation ends.


----------



## someone

Wade2Matrix said:


> The draft is just 12 days away. Cant wait until all this speculation ends.


Oh, same here.


----------



## Smithian

I could missing either Rose or Beasley if we got OJ Mayo back and could get a defensive big man with good contract with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> • With Michael Beasley visiting the Heat this week, several lottery teams unsure about Miami's plans have been studying Beasley and talking a lot to Kansas State about him; Seattle (pick No. 4) and Memphis (No. 5) have strong interest if the Heat decides to trade the No. 2 pick. There's no guarantee Chicago takes Derrick Rose first, though many expect it.


Link


----------



## UD40

Here's a curveball; What if the Bulls take OJ with the first pick?

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Wade County

Will never happen, unless Paxon has a death wish.


----------



## Wade County

Some good prospect videos here:

http://sports.yahoo.com/s/nbadraft;_ylt=Age0WZ.e1TCtmG25M2PGtja8vLYF


----------



## Jace

Seeing a five minute reel of Beasley really puts things into perspective. We have to go with Beasley. Especially after reading this:



> Here's what George Mason coach Jim Larranaga told me about Beasley after his team beat K-State in November at the Old Spice Classic despite 30 points and 10 rebounds from B-Easy: "He scores so easily, he rebounds at both ends, he plays above the rim. … He has a beautiful shooting touch, *and he keeps his game very simple.*


http://collegebasketball.rivals.com/content.asp?SID=1146&CID=817452

The HEAT can really, really use a simple and efficient scorer/rebounder in the front court. The defense is something we can work out later, and can be adjusted in a team philosophy. Shoot, look what the staff was able to do for 'Toine's interior D.


----------



## Wade County

After watching the Beasley vid and the Mayo vid...both look very nice.

Beasley is still my man though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's a link to watch all the NCAA tournament games. K-State vs USC, K-State vs Wisconsin, and all the Memphis games.

http://www.ncaasports.com/mmod/player/


----------



## Wade County

You just had to 1 up me didnt u 

Lookin forward to watchin some of those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: I cant take any credit for finding that. I saw it posted on Real Gm and just brought it over here


----------



## Smithian

I hate to say it, but I think I would rather have Mayo and a good piece than Beasley. Rose though is still my #1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> -O.J. Mayo will conduct another workout on Saturday for select NBA teams in Chicago. Those who are invited according to one report we received are only the four big market teams in the top 7—Chicago, Miami, New York and Los Angeles. Mayo continues to snub teams ranked three through five-- Minnesota, Seattle and Memphis, it appears. Speaking of Memphis, Kevin Love reportedly had a very strong workout there this past week. He looks like a solid candidate to be drafted fifth overall at this point.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Draft express is wrong since Minnesota will be working Mayo out on friday in Chicago


> *Wolves plan to work out Mayo in Chicago on Friday*
> 
> MINNEAPOLIS (AP)—The Minnesota Timberwolves plan to work out O.J. Mayo later this week, perhaps to collect their final observations on a player they could take at No. 3 in the upcoming NBA draft.
> 
> Assistant general manager Fred Hoiberg said the team’s contingent has scheduled a Friday visit to Chicago, where Mayo has been training.
> 
> With most analysts judging guard Derrick Rose of Memphis and forward Michael Beasley of Kansas State as the top talents in the June 26 event, the Timberwolves—who choose after the Chicago Bulls and Miami Heat—will have the first crack at the next tier.
> 
> Mayo, who left Southern California after his freshman season like Rose and Beasley, is widely viewed to be at or near the top of that list. Over the past month, Mayo’s name has been tarnished—fairly or not—by multiple reports of improper benefits he allegedly received through an agent while playing at USC. He’s a 6-foot-5 guard who’s 20 years old and full of potential.
> 
> “I think it’s good to see him. I think it’s good to get in front of him and interview him and talk to him and ask him some questions that we have,” Hoiberg said. “We know he can shoot. We know he can do a lot of good things on the basketball court.”
> 
> Vice president for basketball operations Kevin McHale was typically evasive when asked Monday about the situation.
> 
> “I don’t think Rose will be there at 3. If he is, we like him,” McHale said.
> 
> What about Beasley?
> 
> “Like him, too,” he said.
> 
> Naturally.
> 
> “I like a lot of guys,” McHale said.


Link


----------



## Flash is the Future

Kevin McHale said:


> I like a lot of guys.


I KNEW it!!! :rbanana:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chad Ford's new mock draft has some new, interesting info on the 1st two picks.


> *1. Chicago Bulls- Derrick Rose*
> 
> *The skinny:* The Bulls finally pulled the trigger on a head coach -- but we have a hard time believing that Vinny Del ***** will have a major influence on whom the Bulls choose to draft.
> 
> With so much confusion in Chicago about whether owner Jerry Reinsdorf or GM John Paxson calls the shots, inevitably there are conflicting reports about whom the Bulls will take at No. 1. Though the majority of people I've spoken with believe Derrick Rose will be the pick, some insist Michael Beasley will be the Bulls' choice. The Bulls, for what it's worth, continue to maintain that they haven't made a decision and will let the process play out the next few days.
> 
> My money is still on Rose, but I'm not as confident as I was a week ago that he'll be the pick.
> 
> *2. Miami Heat- Michael Beasley*
> 
> *The skinny:* The Heat continue to wait and hope that somehow Rose will fall to them at No. 2. Or do they?
> 
> One source close to the process says Pat Riley thinks Rose is a bad fit in the backcourt with Dwyane Wade, because drafting Rose would give Miami two athletic slashers who (a) are subpar shooters and (b) would have to try to share the ball. That source insists the Heat are bluffing about their interest in Rose in the hopes that Beasley falls to them at No. 2.
> 
> That contradicts everything I've been hearing the past month -- but the source is credible enough to be taken seriously. Still, I don't think Beasley is the type of player Riley usually appreciates.
> 
> So I still say that, assuming Miami is keying on either Rose or Beasley, if the Bulls take the player at No. 1 whom the Heat want (presumably, Rose or Beasley), Plan B appears to be taking O.J. Mayo or trading the pick.
> 
> The Heat will travel back to Chicago this weekend to watch Mayo again, and there's a strong chance that Mayo will visit Miami in the next week.
> 
> The team also has heard several trade offers for the No. 2 pick, with the Memphis Grizzlies' offer of the No. 5 pick, Mike Miller and Kyle Lowry being the best so far.


Link

9 days left. Thankfully.

Hopefully we hear something coming out of Chicago over the weekend after theyve worked out Rose. Beasley is working out for them today and tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> #
> Believe nothing when it comes to the misdirection regarding the draft. Does the Heat really need to head to Chicago on Saturday to watch O.J. Mayo in a mass workout in front of several teams? Of course not. But it does reinforce the notion that the Heat could be swayed into a deal.
> #
> Shawn Marion may opt out of $17.8 million for next season to secure a long-term deal with the Heat, but be warned. Pat Riley, well into the back nine of his career, is at a stage where turning his team around is more important than building equity with an agent by holding to any sort of wink-wink agreement.
> #
> If the Heat does make a deal at the draft, unloading the contract of Marcus Banks figures to be every bit as much of a priority as it was for the Suns in the Shaq-Marion trade. This is neither a player the Heat wants nor needs.
> #
> Beasley said all the right things during a media session at his Tuesday workout in Chicago, but nothing about having any sort of guarantee from the Bulls. He again attempted to downplay concerns about his height, although he also mentioned how he could envision being utilized somewhat at small forward.


Ira's Blog


----------



## Wade2Bosh

[email protected]'s with Michael Beasley from today's media session after his workout with the Bulls

Link

Video of that [email protected]


----------



## Flash is the Future

Lol. I can just see Marion bashing the hell out of Riley a month from now. "But he said he would sign me to an extension!"


----------



## Jace

So what many Beasler's have been conjecturing might be coming to light. It might've been a smoke-screen all along.


----------



## Wade County

I think that probably sounds about right. Hopefully we have Beasley in MIA - Ive been envisioning this for over six months...it better come to fruition!

Looking sleek with the shaved head there Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Beasley is on his way to Miami tonight for his 2 day workout with the Heat. 



> *Bulls.com: How did you feel your workout went?*
> 
> Michael Beasley: “I thought it went well. I didn’t make quite as many shots as I hoped I’d make, but oh well. I had fun, and they didn’t tell me how tough some of these drills would be. Overall, I definitely enjoyed it. You’re pretty much in the dark in terms of what to expect, so you just hope to come in here and play well.”
> 
> *Bulls.com: Do you have any plans to workout for the Miami Heat or any other NBA teams?*
> 
> Beasley: “I actually leave tonight for Miami so I’ll be there tomorrow morning. I’m not sure exactly when they’ll have me workout, but I’ll be there Wednesday and Thursday. Right now it’s just the Bulls and Heat for me.”
> 
> *Bulls.com: What kind of workout schedule have you been on since declaring for the draft?
> *
> Beasley: “I’ve been working out three times a day, every day during the week. I’ve made weekends a little more optional and usually I take Sunday off. But Monday through Friday, I’ve been lifting once and working out on the court twice every day.”
> 
> *Bulls.com: Is it more of a challenge to workout without any competition on the floor?*
> 
> Beasley: “I think it’s fun to have somebody to go up against, and you can pace yourself a little more if the other guy is doing a drill or something like that. But I like working out on my own. It’s cool with me and it will work out better in the long run, I think.”
> *
> Bulls.com: As the draft approaches, you’re fielding more questions than ever about your character. What have you learned throughout high school and one year at Kansas State, and how far have you come as an individual?*
> 
> Beasley: “I’ve learned to just be me. I’ve made a few mistakes in my lifetime and I’m not perfect. I live and learn. But I’m going to continue to be me. I’m not going to change who I am. I know when to be serious and I know when to have fun. I like to see smiles; you can’t take things too seriously all the time. I like to see people have fun and I like to smile and that’s just my personality.”
> 
> *Bulls.com: You go way back with Kevin Durant. What’s your relationship with him?*
> 
> Beasley: “Kevin is another one of my best friends. We played on the same AAU team together, the PG Jaguars, and then we kind of parted ways. But I talk to him a lot, every couple days. We’re from the same area so we workout together from time to time. We’ve taken a similar path—both from the D.C. area, went to the Big 12, and played one year of college ball—and he gives me a lot of advice. Stay humble; that’s his main thing. Kevin is the most humble, grounded guy that I know. He tells me to stay humble because everything can all be taken away. So work hard and treat everyone with respect.”
> 
> *Bulls.com: Do you think your style of play is similar to his, or is there another NBA player you have tried to resemble?*
> 
> Beasley: “It can be, but I tend to play with a little more power. I like to knock a guy over when I go to the basket, whereas Kevin can shoot it from about 85-feet. I like to think I can shoot the ball too, but I also like to bang a little bit down in the post. Carmelo [Anthony] is a guy I’ve watched for a few years, but it’s tough playing like him. He’s got one smooth game and he plays a lot more fluid than I do. I’d rather just play like me.”
> 
> *Bulls.com: What do you feel your position will be at the NBA level? Do you feel you will be more of a small forward or power forward?*
> 
> Beasley: “I think I’ll be able to play both depending on where a team needs me to play. I’m just ready to get out there and compete, no matter what position and whether it’s starting or coming off the bench. I can’t wait.”
> 
> *Bulls.com: Does being left-handed give you any kind of advantage?*
> 
> Beasley: “I think it does. I dribble a lot with my right, and guys sometimes forget I shoot with my left. They stop paying attention and think I’m going to go to my right, so they play me that way and then I can take them going to my left. It’s one of those things that sometimes makes it a little easier to get by my man.”
> *
> Bulls.com: What elements of your game do you feel you need to address the most in order to be a success at the pro level?*
> 
> Beasley: “When you’re my age, you’ve got to work on everything. For me, it’s probably the mental adjustments more than the physical ones. From my shot to my ball handling to my free throws, I need to get better in all those areas.”


Link


----------



## Wade County

Thanks for posting that, a good read. We should get a lot of press in the next few days around Beasley in Miami...I really hope hes the guy we've been targetting, but its hard to know with all the mind games!

As long as we end with Beasley, Mayo or Rose...im a happy camper. We all know ive been a Beasley guy since day 1 though!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I wonder if heat.com will post a video of the workouts like they did in the '03 draft


----------



## Flash is the Future

Dwyane Wade said:


> I wonder if heat.com will post a video of the workouts like they did in the '03 draft


I doubt it. I don't think the media is invited to the workouts this year (unlike previous years). I think we want to keep it private.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Flash is the Future said:


> I doubt it. I don't think the media is invited to the workouts this year (unlike previous years). I think we want to keep it private.


ya I figured that


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Israel Guttierrez seems to find it laughable to think that Miami would actually consider taking Mayo.



> *MAYO TO MIAMI?*
> 
> The most common conversation involves O.J. Mayo, a Southern Cal product whose NBA value has been discussed since his middle school days. Even Dwyane Wade has gotten involved, announcing that Mayo, who happens to be sharing trainers with Wade in Chicago, has worked his way into the mix for a top-two pick.
> 
> It would be intriguing if it weren't so utterly ridiculous.
> 
> For starters, where in the NBA do you see a pair of offensive-minded shooting guards starting together in the same backcourt (other than New York, of course, where Isiah Thomas collected undersized shooting guards like they were precious gems)?
> 
> Mayo would like to promote himself as a potential NBA point guard, blaming his college situation for not allowing him to show off his lead-guard skills. Don't believe a word of it. Any player with natural point-guard abilities wouldn't have averaged more turnovers than assists, even if his coach demanded he look for his shot every time down the floor.
> 
> Even if you have convinced yourself that Mayo is the second-best player in this draft, forcing him to make the nearly impossible leap from college shooting guard to NBA point guard would force Wade to handle much of the point guard duties. It is an idea Wade detests. He has said for the past several years he is not a point guard, as has Riley. So maybe Wade should have considered that before thrusting Mayo's name into the top-two race a couple weeks ago.
> 
> If there is a fear that Beasley and Shawn Marion would be an overlap in talent, isn't a Wade-Mayo backcourt an even greater example of counterproductive duplication?
> 
> *ARTIFICIAL BUZZ*
> 
> It should appear blatantly obvious that the Mayo-to-Miami talk is just the type of subterfuge the Heat loves being a part of this time of year, whether it is picking second or 22nd.
> 
> And it is only fitting Mayo and Miami are playing off each other to create an artificial buzz. Mayo, as many in the business are convinced, is a masterful con man himself, even as a 20-year-old.
> 
> No, if Miami is going to hold on to the No. 2 pick, it won't be Mayo sporting the Heat jersey. It will be Beasley, regardless of how hesitant the Heat front office is about him (and word is there is a very real concern coming from Miami). There is no excuse for not taking the best player available that night in the draft.
> 
> But there are other ways to relieve that concern. If the Heat isn't sold on Beasley, then draft night should become about fixing the entire team rather than just plugging a potential superstar into the mix and hoping for the best.
> 
> It should be about trading Beasley to a team more convinced of his greatness and filling the roster with positions (plural) of need. The Heat's biggest issues in that disastrous 2007-08 season weren't options one, two and three. It was four through 12.
> 
> Given that the Heat is in no financial position to fill all those needs through free agency, the best way to address those holes would be a trade that gets you more quality players -- and maybe as a bonus, ridding yourself of a bad contract or two.
> 
> If the Heat is going to take a risk with a player in this draft, it won't be with Mayo at the No. 2 spot. It will be with a Jerryd Bayless or a Kevin Love with the No. 5 pick. But with that risk could come a Mike Miller to ease the distress.
> 
> Of course, it was supposed to be so much easier than this. But with Riley and the Heat, you should have known better.


Link


----------



## Wade County

Israel really dislikes Beasley and Mayo, so thats no big suprise. It wouldnt suprise me if there was partial truth to the Miami and Mayo playing up their interest to get other teams talking - but in the end I think the Heat FO both know that Beasley and Rose are the top 2 guys in the draft. Mayo could be in the equation, but not before Beasley who just proved his NBA readiness this college season. I do believe Mayo could be an NBA PG - he'll never be a pure PG like a Kidd or Stockton, but he could definately be an Arenas or something.


----------



## Flash is the Future

I wonder if we could swing Mike Miller+expiring filler to the Lakers for Lamar Odom in that trade down scenario with Memphis. With Bynum coming back, they'll need more of a shooting SF. Just a thought.


----------



## Wade County

So giving us Odom + #5?

PG - Mayo?/Quinn
SG - Wade/Cook
SF - Marion/Wright
PF - Odom/Haslem
C - Zo/Blount


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Yea Israel Guttierrez is pretty much all for Rose and obviously doesn't like Beasley/Mayo.

Man I'd be happy with any of these guys, I just want next season to come around. Or atleast the draft, or something.. We've been observers for atleast the past few months now..

And yea I really doubt a workout video or any footage comes out, just likely a few pics (like they did at his Chicago workout). I'm really looking forward to having him blow away our scouts or Riley or whoever happens to be there.


----------



## Smithian

If I had to vote again, I'd say Mayo plus a piece. I kind of want him along with a good piece more than Rose.


----------



## myst

ESPN is all about Beasley today

The Rookie part 1- Michael Beasley
<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3448998"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3448998" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


ESPN the Mag
http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3448127http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3448127


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I had read that he was being followed around by ESPN cameras since declaring for the draft. Hopefully they'll have more of these up soon. 

He looked real happy to be either going to Chicago or Miami, and wanted no part of the cold weather of Minnesota. I wonder if he realizes that Chicago gets pretty damn cold too


----------



## 4putt

Wade2Matrix said:


> I had read that he was being followed around by ESPN cameras since declaring for the draft. Hopefully they'll have more of these up soon.
> 
> He looked real happy to be either going to Chicago or Miami, and wanted no part of the cold weather of Minnesota. I wonder if he realizes that Chicago gets pretty damn cold too


why aren't they following rose, mayo, love and bayless around?


----------



## Jace

Probably because none of those guys have anything near Beasley's personality. They're trying to build a star.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Flash is the Future said:


> I wonder if we could swing Mike Miller+expiring filler to the Lakers for Lamar Odom in that trade down scenario with Memphis. With Bynum coming back, they'll need more of a shooting SF. Just a thought.


I'd Love to have odom back. After his poor performance in teh finals i could see them trading him, plus hes a FA next year. But probalby only for hte right piece. Remember though, Riley was the one to turn his career around, and he loves odom, and I think Odom still loves riley and loved it here in Miami..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Jace said:


> Probably because none of those guys have anything near Beasley's personality. They're trying to build a star.


Ya, Rose doesnt have that personality at all, hes way to humble. Maybe Mayo would be a cool video, but ya roses personality wouldnt exactly work..


----------



## Wade County

Any news on how Beasley is faring in MIA?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nope. Nothing yet. I think the 1st day is usually meeting everyone and going out to dinner with the GM, Coach, and in this case Riles. Then the 2nd day is the workout day.


----------



## Wade County

Ahhh right, well hopefully he gets on well with everyone - tomorrow is the main thing id say. Im sure Riles would appreciate his offensive versatility, He seems like the type we would like to have considering how we have talked about getting more uptempo, athletic, long players...he fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's a small update on Beasley



> *Beasley visits*
> 
> Kansas State forward Michael Beasley began his two-day visit to South Florida with time Wednesday at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> He arrived after making a similar visit with the Bulls, who select No. 1 in the June 26 NBA Draft, one spot ahead of the Heat.
> 
> The Heat's schedule this week also includes a Saturday workout in Chicago by Southern Cal guard O.J. Mayo that also will be attended by the Grizzlies and Timberwolves. Minnesota selects No. 3, Memphis No. 5.


Link


----------



## Wade County

From DraftExpress:

Numerous teams we spoke with today discussed the rumors of a potential draft-night trade that is making the rounds in NBA circles. Presuming that Derrick Rose goes #1, Miami would select Michael Beasley at #2 regardless, and wait to see if O.J. Mayo were to fall to the 5th overall pick. If that indeed was the case, Memphis would select him, and then trade him to Miami along with Mike Miller in exchange for Mark Blount and Beasley.

Seattle is also reportedly trying hard to move up to #2, and is dangling Chris Wilcox as bait (in exchange for the cumbersome contract of Mark Blount). The Supersonics would also take Beasley there. This is all assuming that O.J. Mayo doesn’t go third to Minnesota, which is not something teams should take for granted just yet based off what we know so far. 

:|


----------



## Jace

Its all talk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BG44 said:


> From DraftExpress:
> 
> Numerous teams we spoke with today discussed the rumors of a potential draft-night trade that is making the rounds in NBA circles. Presuming that Derrick Rose goes #1, Miami would select Michael Beasley at #2 regardless, and wait to see if O.J. Mayo were to fall to the 5th overall pick. If that indeed was the case, Memphis would select him, and then trade him to Miami along with Mike Miller in exchange for Mark Blount and Beasley.
> 
> Seattle is also reportedly trying hard to move up to #2, and is dangling Chris Wilcox as bait (in exchange for the cumbersome contract of Mark Blount). The Supersonics would also take Beasley there. This is all assuming that O.J. Mayo doesn’t go third to Minnesota, which is not something teams should take for granted just yet based off what we know so far.
> 
> :|


If Riles and the front office dont see much difference betweeen Beasley and Mayo then those are pretty much the only deals i'd consider.

The Memphis trade is one we've talked about in this thread for a while now. It'd be very good getting Mayo, Miller, and possibly one of those PG's for Beasley and Blount. And the Sonics trade has also been discussed in this thread as well. That's another pretty good deal too. Wilcox has one year left on his deal and, like Marion, would give us either a boatload of money next off season to possibly go after Boozer or Brand, plus others, or a trade piece during the season.

Minnesota might just take Mayo at 3 and all this becomes moot. 

Cant wait until next week when all this speculations finally comes to an end, and we can all look back and laugh at all the rumors that were flying around


----------



## Wade County

My thing is - without Beasley, there's no balance. Mayo, Wade, Marion...all three guys get their hoops working away from the bucket. Now I know Beasley likes to shoot the long ball - but his repetoire of moves is really large, he CAN score inside and be a reliable offensive option from day 1. Mayo would have to learn to play PG in the pros which could lead to difficulties, Miller is a decent player...but he wouldnt make me want to pass on Beasley.


----------



## Jace

Interesting how on Around the Horn today everyone agreed Beasley will be a SF in the NBA. I recall someone mentioning his girth and how he'll be able to work a little in the post but he'll have to be mostly working from the perimeter.


----------



## Wade County

He might play some time between both positions. Currently we have Marion also though, so the difference between the 3 and 4 wouldnt be that great. Marion is a versatile defender, so can take the tougher assignment. Beasley will have trouble with the bigger power forwards though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BG44 said:


> My thing is - without Beasley, there's no balance. Mayo, Wade, Marion...all three guys get their hoops working away from the bucket. Now I know Beasley likes to shoot the long ball - but his repetoire of moves is really large, he CAN score inside and be a reliable offensive option from day 1. Mayo would have to learn to play PG in the pros which could lead to difficulties, Miller is a decent player...but he wouldnt make me want to pass on Beasley.


Me neither. But if Riley and company don't see much difference in the two, then those are the only two deals i'd hope they'd consider.

I dont really believe the Seattle deal though. They just spent 2 top 5 picks on forwards(Durant will grow into one), so why would they spend another top 5 pick on another? They have a hole at PG and have been linked to Bayless for a while now. Bayless to Seattle seems to fit perfectly.

Most new mock drafts have Mayo going to Minnesota so we'll take Beasley and keep him, hopefully.


----------



## Wade County

I agree. I dont really see any scenario where Rose/Beasley/Mayo arent the three names called. If that is the case, I dont see us making a deal. If Mayo somehow gets through to Memphis, then the possible deal is there...

Who would the Wolves take instead though? They need guard help and starpower, something Mayo brings. Plus, if they really are keen on Kevin Love or Brook Lopez like most reports have, they can trade down to get him using Mayo as their trade bait. Someone like the Knicks would love to get their hands on Mayo, so I could see a possibility there. 

Here I was thinking it was only Chicago that held our destiny...now its Minnesota too


----------



## Jace

BG44 said:


> He might play some time between both positions. Currently we have Marion also though, so the difference between the 3 and 4 wouldnt be that great. Marion is a versatile defender, so can take the tougher assignment. Beasley will have trouble with the bigger power forwards though.


Yeah I actually think he's more of a four. I also think the Marion-Beasley forward tandem would be very successful due to their ability to blend forward roles. Marion would basically always cover the more dangerous forward. I dont understand why people think they make each other redundant. Beasley is a ridiculously versatile scorer and a self-shot-creator, while Marion is a garbage, hustle, facilitator, intangibles type of player. Both are prolific rebounders, but there is nothing wrong with that, especially if we're going in with the Count as the starting C.


----------



## Wade County

I never really saw the problem either Jace. As far as im concerned, Beasley and Marion would help solidify a dangerous frontcourt. If we could get Zo for 20 mins a night to block some shots...theyd be deadly.


----------



## Jace

Well :cheers: to that happening hopefully


----------



## Wade County

I think I might be pretty devastated if we draft Beasley and then trade him. Even if we do get a good player like Mayo back in return...id still be initially pretty shattered.


----------



## Flash is the Future

The reported deals with Memphis seems decent. But I still we'd try to dump Banks on them. Banks for the expiring Collins. And then we could try to send Collins+Miller to LA for Odom. Or, we make a deal with the Clippers, who worked out Mayo in secret today. #2+Blount+Banks for #7+Chris Kaman+Tim Thomas? #2+Blount+Haslem for #7+Brand? Those both seem like the type of steals Riley could pull off. Of course, we wouldn't get Mayo. But Russell Westbrook? DJ Augustin? Eric Gordon? Jerryd Bayless if he falls? 

PG: #7/Chris Quinn/??
SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook/#52
SF: Shawn Marion/Dorell Wright/Kasib Powell
PF: Udonis Haslem/Tim Thomas/Joel Anthony
C: Chris Kaman/Alonzo Mourning?/Earl Barron

or 

PG: #7/Marcus Banks/Chris Quinn
SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook/#52
SF: Shawn Marion/Dorell Wright/Kasib Powell
PF: Elton Brand/Joel Anthony/Stephane Lasme
C: MLE (Diop or Kwame)/Alonzo Mourning?/Earl Barron


----------



## Wade County

Cant see Bayless falling to #7...but stranger things have happened. Otherwise id like Eric Gordon or someone like that. Kaman is a good player, would be a definant upgrade at C. 

Not bad deals, its just hard...if we didnt get Beasley Rose or Mayo then itd be difficult to sort of get your head around after having focused on it for so long.

Im hoping for the most simplistic option. Draft Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chad Ford had a chat on ESPN today and talked about the draft.



> *Jimmy (Chicago): Who are the Bulls going to pick? Beastley or D Rose?*
> 
> SportsNation Chad Ford: (1:15 PM ET ) It has to be Rose, doesn't it? They need an upgrade at point guard. He's the type of unselfish, defensive oriented winner that John Paxson craves? He's a Chicago native. And he has a chance to be great. I love Beasley as a talent but I don't think you can pass on Rose. This draft reminds me a little of the 1994 NBA Draft when the debate was between Glenn Robinson, an amazing scorer who dominated college basketball and Jason Kidd. In retrospect, Kidd should've gone No. 1
> *
> Jason (LA): Chad, you did not just compare Beasley to Glenn Robinson! If I was David Thorpe, I would ban you - I mean come on!*
> 
> SportsNation Chad Ford: (1:20 PM ET ) In the 2 years Robinson played in college he averaged 27.5 ppg, 10 rpg, shot 39 percent from three. He was an inche smaller than Beasley. And he was supposedly a warrior. Robinson's coach, Gene Keady, commented that Robinson was "an absolute warrior on the court, especially the practice court. If all my players practiced with the same intensity and listened to his coaches as he does, my job would be much easier."
> 
> SportsNation Chad Ford: (1:21 PM ET ) I personally think the Carmelo Anthony comparisons may be better ... but you get the picture. Do you want a dominate offensive player or a guy like Kidd or Rose who makes everyone around them better.
> 
> *Chris (Orlando, FL): Mr. Ford the last couple of weeks you have inserted more confusion in my head than my college professor, all this based on what the Heat will do with their pick..I can't see the Heat drafting Mayo or trading for him, how do you pass on Beasley? IN your estimation what are the Heat leaning into right now with their pick??*
> 
> SportsNation Chad Ford: (1:23 PM ET ) Yeah, I'm a little confused to. Hearing conflicting things out of Miami. One side says there's no way they're passing on a talent like Beasley. Other side says that Pat Riley has serious questions about the kid and loves the idea of a Mayo-Wade backcourt. Personally, I'd grab the Grizzlies offer of Mike Miller, Lowry and No. 5 and let the Grizzlies deal with Beasley. At 5, if Mayo isn't on the board, a good player like Jerryd Bayless, Russell Westbrook or Kevin Love etc will be.
> 
> *Kevin (CT): I think the T'Wolves have the most interesting pick in the draft. What do you think they'll do?*
> 
> SportsNation Chad Ford: (1:31 PM ET ) They do. They're waiting on the off chance that the Heat decide to take Mayo at No. 2 and Beasley falls into their laps. If Beasley goes No. 2, which most of us believe he will, they I think a trade is likely. The Knicks, Clippers, Bucks and Blazers all covet that pick and all could make attractive offers for the pick.
> 
> *Justin (Minneapolis): Chad, is OJ Mayo the consensus #3 pick, regardless of who picks there? Are there any other players worthy of going there?*
> 
> SportsNation Chad Ford: (1:44 PM ET ) He's close. I'd say 90 percent of NBA teams have him as the third ranked player in the draft. But needs play a part and there are some teams that are skeptical about him given his lack of position. I think at the end of the day, Mayo goes No. 3 -- either to Minnesota or via a trade.
> 
> *Scott (miami): Any Elton Brand to the Heat talk? Maybe for the #2, with Blount and Banks as fillers?*
> 
> SportsNation Chad Ford: (2:06 PM ET ) If the Clippers offered Brand and No. 7 for Shawn Marion and No. 2 ... The Heat would have to bite, wouldn't they?


Link


----------



## IbizaXL

so Beas is officially 6-7. he still has some growing to do. in the next 2 years he'll be 6-9. cant wait.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

6-7 without shoes. 6-8.25 in shoes. Since the NBA lists players heights in shoes, he'll be listed at 6-8 or even 6-9.


----------



## Wade County

No reason to think he wont be up to 6'9" within a few years. Every player in the NBA has a few inches added to their heights anyway, so its no biggie


----------



## Wade County

*YOU GET OUT WHAT YOU PUT IN
Michael Beasley has Chris Webber's skills and Gilbert Arenas' personality. Does that make you psyched or scared?
by Chris Palmer*

What's not to love? The sweet lefty stroke that pulls the D away from the basket? The handle borrowed from a shifty guard? Those coast-to-coast forays that start with a space-clearing rebound and end with an emphatic slam?

Man, that Derrick Coleman was a beast. When the Nets made him the top pick in 1990, they were giddy with visions of his becoming the best power forward ever. These days, though, he's a warning beacon of untapped potential—one that is especially relevant to the upcoming draft.

Eighteen years later, Michael Beasley is offering Coleman's same dizzying blend of grace, power and skill. On the night of the draft lottery, ESPN flashed a Beasley/Coleman split screen with both players sporting the same shooting form. As soon as Beasley banked one of the most spectacular freshman seasons in NCAA history (26.2 ppg, 12.4 rpg), the expectations matched too. "Twenty and 10 from day one," predicts a West GM.

But there are those who think Beasley may have a little too much in common with Coleman. Like his predecessor, B-Easy has been dogged by questions about his drive and devotion. "At times he gives the impression of having a little more than he's giving," says another GM. Still, if Coleman's career never matched the hype, neither the Bulls, the Heat nor anyone else who winds up in the top two (Beaze won't slip past the second pick) is likely to be swayed by precedent.

As GMs—and you—know, talent is only one of the factors that determine whether a player will flame out, reserve a place in Springfield or fall somewhere in between. Grit. Determination. Refusing to accept failure. They sound like trite buzzwords and phrases, but they're exactly what separates franchise saviors from the rest of the pack. In the NBA, you are what you do—and do again. "You don't have to worry about that," Beasley says. "There is nobody who's going to play harder. I don't want to be the next anybody. I want to be the best there ever was, plain and simple. No disrespect to MJ."

Beasley has backed up those words with intense predraft prep. From two-a-day on-court drills to strenuous upper-body conditioning and repetitive hand-eye work, he's sweating to squash the skepticism, even as he is annoyed he has to. "So how did I get this good?" he asks the naysayers. Just as he can look as if he is going half speed even as he dominates at both ends of the floor, it's equally tough to get a read on his off-court persona. For one thing, you never know if he's pulling your leg. Beasley is as accomplished a goofball as he is a baller. At Kansas State, postpractice high jinks were the norm: impromptu dodgeball games, mock interviews, dunking contests on lowered rims. A YouTube clip that follows his ongoing fascination with an iPod that keeps showing up at his press conferences has drawn more than 30,000 hits. "I'm not a serious person, I like to have fun," he says. "But I know when to turn it off." 









Will Beasley be the best player from the 2008 Draft?

Does he? Two years ago, at Oak Hill Academy, he and a teammate had a bet about who could write his name in more places on campus. The prank ended when Beasley signed the principal's truck. All he got was a lecture, but the rest of us got a glimpse of a guy who may not know quite where to draw the line.

"People forget he's a 19-year-old kid," says former K-State teammate Clent Stewart. Still, Stewart says that Beasley never had a problem getting on a guy for not going hard, and that the public doesn't know about all those times the big guy dived for loose balls in practice or cried after tough losses. And Beasley's mother, Fatima Smith, says, "It's not like he's going to be pulling people's shorts down in the middle of a game." Fair enough, but a lot less will be too much in a locker room full of grown men.

Coleman says Beasley can work out as much as he wants, but none of it will matter if he doesn't spend as much time managing his image. First impressions last. DC clashed with Nets coach Bill Fitch from the start, and it earned him a rep he never shook. He thinks Beasley needs someone to make him aware of consequences. "It's the one thing I didn't have," Coleman says.

Beasley has Bruce Shingler, a 26-year-old former K-State administrative assistant who has been hired to ease the star's transition. "I'm not his babysitter," says Shingler, even though he will move wherever his charge lands. "My goal is to get him to understand that professionalism counts."

Lesson No. 1: Someone is always watching. At the Orlando predraft camp, several bloggers griped that Beasley didn't take the workout seriously, being more interested in practicing his trick shots. One East GM who saw the display still says, "There's not much that would convince me to pass on him." 

Lesson No. 2: Potential has a blinding power.At a recent workout back home in Maryland, Beasley, on the left block, dribbles two basketballs. He darts to the foul line, then to the right block where he zips one ball to his trainer and pops a jump hook with the other. When the trainer tosses the first ball back, Beasley finishes with a dunk. 

After 10 reps, he walks off the court glazed in sweat. Sitting on the bleachers, he stares at his black Air Jordans. "I do this every day because I want to be a winner," Beasley says. "Losing makes me stronger, but winning makes me invincible."

He chugs a blue sports drink and removes a soaked T-shirt, revealing his newest tattoo. It reads:

MARRIED TO THE GAME.

What's not to love?​
_thought that was a good read._


----------



## Smithian

Spoelstra better not come in acting like a nice guy or, IMO, he has no chance. He needs to be a hard arse for at least a couple weeks, let the players have some fear, then be nice. Let Beasley know who is in charge.

Actually, what will hapen the first time Beasley mouths off to Earl?


----------



## Wade County

He wont have a mouth, thats what 

But srsly, I think after all the character questions - Beasley will most likely be a model pupil for atleast his rookie season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Draft Notes: Rose still looks like the 1*
> 
> The Chicago Bulls had Michael Beasley in the gym on Tuesday and Derrick Rose on Thursday as they continue figuring out who they should take No. 1.
> 
> According to a source close to the situation, both players were "excellent" in the workouts. Beasley hit shots, hustled and showed his all-around skill set. Rose was a beast athletically and shot the ball well.
> 
> In interviews, Rose came off as humble and quietly determined. Beasley was louder, but professional. Their press conferences after the fact obviously highlighted the differences, with Beasley cracking jokes and Rose intensely focused on finding a way to go to his hometown team.
> 
> So the big question is, were the workouts enough to put the "Who's No. 1" question to rest? Apparently not.
> 
> Bulls GM John Paxson, along with new head coach Vinny Del *****, were both careful to praise both players equally. At this point, they're not giving away anything.
> 
> Paxson said that the team hasn't made any decisions and that they'll spend the next week poring over data, looking at their team and trying to find the best fit.
> 
> From what I can gather, Paxson's position is an honest one. The Bulls haven't decided who they're taking. The implications of their indecision are actually fairly profound.
> 
> It means that they clearly aren't as concerned with Beasley's bouts with immaturity as the Heat appear to be. It also means that Rose's hometown advantage isn't holding sway either.
> 
> We've had Rose atop our last four mock drafts. Could Beasley hear his name first on draft night? Obviously it's possible, but from all the info I can gather it seems like at the end of the day, the Bulls will opt for Rose.
> 
> The scenario the Bulls face is eerily reminiscent of the 1994 draft. That year the Bucks selected Glenn Robinson with the No. 1 pick, an amazing scorer who just averaged 30 points and 10 rebounds per game in his second year at Purdue. Robinson was seen as a can't-miss prospect. Like Beasley, Robinson was a guy who could score anywhere on the floor.
> 
> The Bucks' other option was Cal's big point guard Jason Kidd. Kidd averaged 16.7 points and 9.1 assists his sophomore year -- numbers that best Rose. But he shot 33 percent from 3-point range and had question marks about his ability to hit big shots in the pros.
> 
> Kidd went on to win co-Rookie of the Year honors and played in nine All-Star games and two NBA Finals. Robinson averaged 20 ppg for his career and was a two-time All-Star.
> 
> Everyone likes scorers and rebounders which is why Beasley is so appealing. Statistically, as John Hollinger shows, he's one of the best college prospects ever.
> 
> However, Paxson is in more desperate need of a leader who's willing to sacrifice for the team -- a guy who's value doesn't always show up in the box score, just the win column. He had to be grinning from ear to ear when Rose said, "I'm an unselfish guard that's willing to do anything to win ... I mean anything."
> 
> The Bulls really don't have a guy like that on their roster. They have scorers like Ben Gordon and Luol Deng. But they don't have that guy that will do anything to win.
> 
> That's Rose and that's why I think, at the end of the day, that he's going No. 1.


Link

Hopefully we'll get to hear about how his Miami workout went.


----------



## Wade County

Riles didnt allow any media into the workout session. Obviously wanted no distractions whilst evaluating him.

Still - itd be nice to hear ANYTHING from the Heat camp right now. Their silence is deafaning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, I know they were closed. I'm just hoping that one of the writers hear something from their supposed inside sources that they all claim to have within the organization.


----------



## Wade County

I hope the organization apolagises to its fans on draft day, we have got to have had the least amount of real information and most amount of speculation than any team. We dont even get workout vids i mean come on!

This makes me a saaaaaaaaaaad panda


----------



## NewAgeBaller

BG44 said:


> He wont have a mouth, thats what
> 
> But srsly, I think after all the character questions - Beasley will most likely be a model pupil for atleast his rookie season.


For real.. I'm more concerned now now that Beasley will try and be a bit nervous, trying to be perfect rather than being himself. I don't think we'll have any problems with his character, outside of maybe small issues. He definately won't start another MSG brawl or nothing like that..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Interview with Michael Beasley from a Chicago radio station earlier this week 

Link


----------



## Wade County

Interesting - W2M continues to bring the goods


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Finally, some news on how Beasley's visit went



> Beasley, expected to go second if Rose goes first, has strong support inside the Heat's front office, but the question is whether Pat Riley will feel comfortable with his maturity level, or whether anybody will make an extraordinary offer for the pick. Beasley's visit went well -- his workout was impressive, and on Thursday he joined Riley and 12 other Heat employees at Prime 112, where he sat beside Erik Spoelstra and munched on a Kobe beef burger and fries.


And a small tidbit on Mayo



> The Heat skipped O.J. Mayo's workout Saturday in Chicago, and disagreement remains about whether Mayo could play point guard here. Two teams said yes, two said no. ''I don't see a Dwyane Wade/Mayo backcourt -- they're too similar,'' one scouting director said. But another said: ``Only [USC coach] Tim Floyd played him off the ball. Everyone else is out of their mind thinking he's not a point.''


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Good to hear Beasley's workout went well. I was really looking forward to some footage or atleast a write-up of how the workouts went, but looks like everything's being kept much more private than last year..


----------



## Wade County

W2M is the man.

Interesting - 12 Heat head people eating lunch with Beasley...sounds like we're all wanting to get to know him. Good to see Riles was there also.


----------



## bball2223

Well it's looking more and more like Beasley to Miami is final.


----------



## someone

fat girl angle shots are a *****. Anyway. 

I agree bball, Rose is Chicago's pic. I don't think it's been decided, but it will be soon.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

One thing worht noting is that it'd be unfair to compare Rose/Beasley after the first season. Rose IMO may be a more of a project then Beasley. He lacks some stuff like a layup with his lefty, he tends to go with his right hand even when he goes the left side. Also doesnt have the greatest show when hes on teh dribble for a pull up. NBA 3 pt will also be another project. Beasley has things to improve on also, but he's already got termendous skills. I for awhile wnated Rose too, but want beasley now. If you watch Rose's games, he didnt have any termendous passing skills but regardless was still a great player. And then again, people said CP didnt have termendous passing skills in college either, altough I belive he had better passing skills then then Rose does now


----------



## Jace

CP3 played longer in college.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Jace said:


> CP3 played longer in college.


True, I'm not saying Rose wont be good, im jsut saying it might take him a few more years. I still think Rose is goin got be good, i just prefer Beasley. But thatis a good point that CP played longer. I got to remember that Rose is only 19 as well as Beasley. I think for the Heat, Rose really is not a great on ball shooter. But Beasley can create a lot more on his own to score. We need another guy who can certainly score when Wade's off, or out. Marion certainly cant do that, if we get Beasley we got two great scorers


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *For the Heat, nothing to gush about
> *
> The Timberwolves exited Saturday's workout and meeting with O.J. Mayo gushing.
> 
> No surprise there. Minnesota covets Michael Beasley and knows the Heat has interest in Mayo.
> 
> So if the Heat is going to get crafty (*and it shouldn't*), it means any draft-night trade for Mayo just might have to go through the 'Wolves, at No. 3.
> 
> The problem is, there is little to gush about when it comes to Minnesota's roster, considering Al Jefferson is untouchable and Randy Foye also is likely off-limits.
> 
> About the best the Heat could do with Minnesota is regain its 2010 first-round pick from the lamentable Ricky Davis trade and unload Mark Blount and Marcus Banks on the 'Wolves (in a not-so-embraceable encore).
> 
> But if the goal is to trade No. 2 for Mayo and a proven veteran, well, those are in short supply in Minnesota. Corey Brewer might be as good as it gets -- and he hasn't proven anything. Rashad McCants, from a disposition perspective, is the Timberwolves' Smush Parker. Marko Jaric hardly is a guaranteed rotation player on a contender. Antoine Walker? Been there; done that.
> 
> Yes, the 'Wolves suddenly covet O.J. Mayo. Why? Because the Heat seemingly covets him even more.


Link

I think most of us agree with Ira. Dont complicate things Riley. Just take the guy who Chicago doesnt take. It's that easy.


----------



## Wade County

Im pretty sure all this rumour is due to us not really saying anything about Rose or Beasley. We dont want Chicago to have a feel for who we really want. Riley is the type of guy who likes to be in control of his own destiny...in the end, Chicago will make their pick and we'll take the guy left. It really is that simple.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ira was just on a local TV sports show.

He said that Rose probably got a guarantee or close to that which is why he was so strong about not wanting to get passed over by the Bulls or that Paxson didnt promise anything and that's why they quickly set up that meeting with the Heat. But he said he cant see Rose slipping past Chicago. 

Was asked why it seems like the Heat arent that enamored with Beasley. He couldnt understand why. He brought up how he dominated college ball for 4 months. He said that maybe Riley is so consumed with the culture he wants down here but that he needs to just forget about that and remember that he's just 19.

He said he could see them making a deal with Seattle that involved Beasley and Blount for Wilcox and either Mayo or Bayless.

He sees Mayo and Wade as the same type of player and joked that that's why they're never seen together. He said it'd be hard to envision him a PG since in college he averaged more turnovers that assists. He likes Bayless and sees him as a better fit.

But he ended that by saying that this is a 2 player draft and the Heat has a chance to get one of those 2 so it should be an easy decision.

About free agency he said that Riley is looking at 2010 as the big summer since that's when Wade becomes a free agent and that Riley would also like to add another big free agent then too. He brought up Boozer, Brand and Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And here's the part about the deal with Seattle in Ira's new article



> Indeed, the Heat appears to have its focus on Thursday's NBA Draft, with the latest twist, according to a source familiar with the situation, being Heat intrigue with a deal with Seattle.
> 
> In that permutation, the Heat would send its No. 2 selection plus center Mark Blount to the Sonics in exchange for the No. 4 selection and center Chris Wilcox. The Heat then would be in position to select Southern Cal guard O.J. Mayo or Arizona guard Jerryd Bayless at No. 4.


Link

BTW, I called this trade 2 weeks ago 



Wade2Matrix said:


> I'd take Wilcox if they'd take Blount since he's a free agent at the end of the year. That works straight up. Draft rights to Beasley and Blount for Draft rights to Mayo and Wilcox.
> 
> Then we'd have UD still as a trade piece, and Marion and Wilcox as expiring contracts to either make a huge deal down the road or just let their contracts expire and get all that cap space next summer.


----------



## Flash is the Future

I just realized...since when is Wilcox a Center? That guy's got PF written all over him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Seems like all the local sports writers, like most of us here now, have gotten on the Draft and keep Beasley bandwagon.

Ira has been on it for a while. And now Dave Hyde of the Sun-Sentinel and Israel Guttierrez of the Miami Herald are.

Here's Hyde's story
Beasley has the goods that can elevate Heat to shot at greatness

Here's Israel's story
Heat should move Marion, keep Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Flash is the Future said:


> I just realized...since when is Wilcox a Center? That guy's got PF written all over him.


YEah, he's more of a PF that can play C. I just realized he's only 25. I thought he was a little older than that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Interesting quotes about Riley's thought on the PG position these days.

Draft's full of point guards, but Riley isn't necessarily after a pure playmaker


> Paul led New Orleans in scoring both during the regular season and playoffs.
> 
> Williams led Utah in scoring in the playoffs and was second on his team during the regular season.
> 
> "These guys are to the rim all night," Riley said.
> 
> Point guards making their own points.
> 
> It is why while many see Memphis freshman Derrick Rose as the only legitimate point guard at the top of Thursday's NBA Draft, Riley sees the possibilities of others.
> 
> It is why confidants say Riley is so intrigued by Southern Cal's O.J. Mayo, even though the Heat already has Dwyane Wade at shooting guard.
> 
> It is why Riley thinks Jerryd Bayless, after a high-scoring season at Arizona, can step in next season as a pro point guard.
> 
> "Pure point guards? That's not the way the game is being played today," Riley said as he continued deliberations over the Heat's No. 2 selection. "You take a look at Steve Nash; his head's under the rim more than anybody in the league."





> This year, the draft is loaded with small-ball potential. Six players at 6-4 or shorter could be among the first 12 picks, when including Rose, Mayo, Bayless, Augustin, Indiana's Eric Gordon and UCLA's Russell Westbrook.
> 
> From that group, Mayo, Bayless, Gordon and Westbrook might, because of their stature, have to play more as playmaker than they did in college.
> 
> But Riley said the difference is it does not mean those four necessarily will have to curb their offensive inclinations, not after what Paul and Williams accomplished this past season.
> 
> Using that reasoning, it could be argued that Wade might be the Heat's answer at point guard, even though he has stated disdain for such a full-time role. As it is, Wade handles the ball as much as any Heat player in the decisive stages.
> 
> What Riley doesn't appear to be looking for at point guard is a player solely viewed as a playmaker.
> 
> "I think one of the concerns about Augustin is that he's too pure point guard and you know he's going to have to deal with length and things like finishing at the rim," Riley said.
> 
> Because of the Heat's desperation at point guard, Riley has taken a deeper look at the position, acknowledging that beyond Rose, few of this draft's candidates have been cast in the role of elite point guard.
> 
> "Other than Rose, I don't know who is," Riley said. "Bayless was playing off the ball. Eric Gordon, to me, I don't know if he's a natural point guard. Mayo, to me, he would probably be the best combo, because I think he has the maturity."
> 
> And he can score, which seemingly is what the best point guards do these days.
> 
> "If a player can play and handle the ball and has great skills and great decision-making skills," Riley said, "to me it's really irrelevant if he's viewed as a scorer."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A couple of things from Draft Express



> As of right now, if Minnesota keeps the pick, it appears likely that Mayo will be selected at #3, although things could still change between now and draft day. One rumor making the rounds says that the LA Clippers may offer to package their own pick (#7) along with their 2009 first round pick (protected) and the future pick they are owed by Minnesota(top 10 protected), in order to move up and select Mayo.
> 
> -Is Jerryd Bayless as much of a lock at 4 as everyone thinks? A number of NBA teams we’ve spoken with don’t think that’s the case. Almost everyone at this point in fact has Brook Lopez slated be picked by Seattle, with Bayless dropping slightly to the Knicks at #6. If Lopez doesn’t go 3rd, 4th of 5th, he will be taken by a team that did not work him out, as he only agreed to be seen by those three teams.


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I say just draft and keep Beasley.

But after our pick, if for whatever reason McFail passes on Mayo at #3 (unlikely), I'd probably do the Beasley + Blount --> Mayo + Wilcox trade.

Wilcox would be a good guy to feed off of Wade/Mayo for a season, and then he expires along with Marion, leaving us a LOT of money. Plus we pick up Mayo to complete our backcourt for the next 5-10 years.

I don't know really. I wouldn't push hard for the trade, but I wouldn't really mind either if Riley decided to go for it.

I'd do it if they threw in one more decent piece, eg. Collison or a future pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is from Ian Thomsen of SI.com



> 4 Questions rescued from the spam
> 
> 4. What is the wildest draft rumor you're hearing?
> -- Ivan H., Chicago
> 
> I'm hearing three good ones:
> 
> (a) Memphis is trying to trade up for Beasley. The story going around is that the Grizzlies are proposing a package that includes Mike Miller and the No. 5 pick in exchange for Miami's No. 2 pick. Why would the Heat not want to take Beasley? "I think they're worried about Beasley playing in Miami,'' theorized a rival GM, referring to the neon distractions of one of America's party capitals.
> 
> Others scoff at the idea that Beasley will be more vulnerable in Miami than other players. "Like the rest of the league is choir boys?'' another GM said. "I get the concern with Beasley, but this is the time of the year when everything gets overanalyzed.''
> 
> I'm told the trade can work only if the Heat are assured of being able to draft Mayo at No. 5. The problem is that Mayo is still heavily in play at No. 3 for Minnesota, which by all accounts has yet to decide on its pick (and may trade it as well), and Mayo is also on the board for Seattle at No. 4.
> 
> For this rumored deal to be consummated, either Minnesota's pick needs to be included in a complicated three-team trade, or else both Miami and Memphis must wait out the third and fourth picks on draft night before launching a Beasley-Mayo exchange.
> 
> "I don't believe it's going to happen,'' said an executive of a team with a top 10 pick. "I hear Minnesota is now saying they're going to take Mayo, which is the smart thing for them to do.''
> 
> Said Grizzlies GM Chris Wallace: "I can't comment on rumors, but we're going to be active in the draft and looking at all possibilities. It's way too early to speculate what our position will be, because things in this league don't tend to get resolved until the afternoon or evening of the draft. We're on two tracks: We're involved in the evaluation process of our two spots [Nos. 5 and 28] in the first round, and we're also going around the league to see what's out there for us in terms of a trade.''
> 
> The bottom line: Beasley is this draft's most talented individual. Until proved otherwise, I'm assuming he winds up in Miami.


Link

And this is from Steve Aschburner, also of SI.com


> This assumes that Rose and Beasley indeed play out as the first two players chosen. So far, according to the mock drafts and the league pipeline, that hasn't changed; that noise you hear out of Miami is simply Heat president Pat Riley, a Type-A, proactive sort of guy, wrestling with the fact that his team's draft fate at No. 2 is held by Bulls general manager John Paxson at No. 1. Neither McHale nor Wolves assistant GM Fred Hoiberg expects either Rose or Beasley to still be available by the time their team goes on the clock Thursday.


Link


----------



## Wade County

Wilcox and Mayo is not worth Beasley and Blount. Not at all. I wouldnt touch that trade with a ten foot poll. Im sure Riles likes Bayless and Mayo and Gordon and all those guys...but theyre not worth passing on Beasley. 

I agree with Steve Aschburner - he seems to get what is going on here whilst everyone else doesnt. I dont think the team is worried about Beasley's character issues at all, there are some quotes from Riley sayin somethin along the lines of 'i was up to much worse when I was 19 years old'.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Yea my post kinda came off as being supportive of the trade. I was actually thinking more like "I wouldn't be pleased if it went down, but I could see the reasoning behind it"..

That said, I'd do this trade:

Beasley + Blount + Banks --> OJ Mayo + Wilcox + Green

* Btw does anyone know how Ridnour/Watson have been playing recently?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Scuttle:* Word of the Heat possibly packaging the No. 2 pick and Mark Blount to Seattle for Chris Wilcox and the No. 4 pick.
> 
> *but:* So Blount and Michael Beasley for Wilcox and perhaps either O.J. Mayo or Jerryd Bayless? Is there any doubt which team gets the best player in that deal? Perhaps Pat Riley has too much free time on his hands. Or perhaps there's not a person outside the Heat office who has a clue what Riley is thinking.


Ira's Blog

I hope its the latter :gopray:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Chad Ford just said that Riles is thinking about the #5 and Conley for Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The more these different trade scenarios are being thrown out, the more I think we're just gonna draft and keep Beasley.


----------



## Wade County

Didnt we just read on what Riley's thoughts are on 'pure point guards' let alone smallish ones like Conley? I dont think he bites on that.

I hope you're right W2M - ill be pissed if we trade our pick away.


----------



## Wade County

Ian Thomson at Sports Illustrated:

1. Chicago Bulls: A big surprise if they don't go for Memphis point guard Derrick Rose.

2. Miami Heat: I heard Monday afternoon that the Sonics were trying to trade up to No. 2 for Michael Beasley. I don't believe that's true. I do believe that Miami will keep the pick to take Beasley and that he'll be Rookie of the Year.


Sounds good to me


----------



## BG7

BG44 said:


> Ian Thomson at Sports Illustrated:
> 
> 1. Chicago Bulls: A big surprise if they don't go for Memphis point guard Derrick Rose.
> 
> 2. Miami Heat: I heard Monday afternoon that the Sonics were trying to trade up to No. 2 for Michael Beasley. I don't believe that's true. I do believe that Miami will keep the pick to take Beasley and that he'll be Rookie of the Year.
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me


Seattle is definitely trying to trade up. I can guarantee that.

If something went down, I'd assume it'd be: Jeff Green, Chris Wilcox, and #4.


----------



## Wade County

You have better sources than a pro-sports writer?

Not saying you're wrong, but I wouldnt touch that trade you mentioned either.


----------



## BG7

BG44 said:


> You have better sources than a pro-sports writer?
> 
> Not saying you're wrong, but I wouldnt touch that trade you mentioned either.


I know that Seattle wants to trade up. 

Seattle may be offering Wilcox and #4 right now, but that isn't going to be their final offer. I don't have any sources on what Seattle is going to offer...but just with a general knowledge of the NBA, trades, etc...looking at Seattle's roster, one would assume that Seattle would need to trade 2 players along with the pick since they don't have any very good, fringe star players. Jeff Green is a necessity if Seattle wants the talks to be taken seriously. Then it'd be Wilcox over Ridnour since the Heat would take Mayo or Bayless with the pick, so they'd want a big, and not a guard that would interfere with the pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Betting odds from Bodog.com on what the Heat will do

Draft and keep Michael Beasley- 1/3
Trade pick or draft Beasley and trade him- 4/1
Draft O.J. Mayo- 9/2
Draft another player- 3/1

These dont mean anything, but just thought i'd post it


----------



## BG7

Michael Beasley reportedly had an off the charts workout with the Bulls.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/video/?slug=chi-080623bulls-wn

The last guy to have an off the charts workout with the Bulls was Ben Gordon.

I think Beasley is in either today or tomorrow for another workout (or meeting).


----------



## NewAgeBaller

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Chad Ford just said that Riles is thinking about the #5 and Conley for Beasley.


That'd most likely be Conley + Lopez/Love --> Beasley?? No thanks.

Even if Mayo fell, I'm not a big man of Conley right now anyway.

I think I'd probably still do the trade I put up earlier though. Beasley + Blount + Banks --> OJ Mayo + Wilcox (expiring) + Green.

Anything less and I'd rather keep Beasley, but I'd have to really consider that trade. If Riley has any faith in Green, I think he'd def be one to pull the trigger.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

From Andy Katz's ESPN Insider Mock draft



> 2. Miami -- Michael Beasley, Fr., Kansas State: There is always a chance the Heat package this pick. But according to a number of sources within the league, the Heat probably won't pass on Beasley as an asset, at the very least. Putting Beasley next to Dwyane Wade and Shawn Marion is a potent offensive machine for new coach Erik Spoelstra.


----------



## Wade County

At the very least we take him. I think the FO knows this is as simple as it looks - take him, cheer, then get back to Miami. We got a lot of work to do.


----------



## BG7

I'll tell you this, everyone in the media has it wrong. You guys are packaging the pick to Memphis (to get Conley Jr.) and probably Love (but I think Lopez will be all that's available there), rather than Derrick Rose. You guys are keeping Beasley.

R.C. Buford put things into perspective.



> "Michael Beasley is far and away the best player in this draft," the GM said. "He's going to dominate in this league. How could you pass on him? I know everyone is talking about character this and character that, but come on, he's not a bad kid."
> 
> As for Rose, the GM says he thinks he's overrated: "Derrick Rose is a good player, I get that. But he's not a franchise player. I don't think people are getting with Rose what they think they're getting. He's athletic and plays really hard. But he has just decent court vision and can't take over a game offensively."
> 
> When asked about the Heat possibly passing on Beasley at No. 2, the GM said, "It's a joke. He's so much better than anything the Heat are going to get offered. I don't understand it."


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Well I'm pretty much back on the "Don't trade Beasley, he'll be great next to Wade!" train of thought again.. Don't mind me if I post a bunch of trade scenarios or anything, I'm getting bored and will probably keep flip-flopping from side to side (regarding Beasley vs a good trade-down)..

Hm.. Long week..


----------



## BG7

Chad Ford said the Bulls will probably trade Hinrich for Marion or O'neal if they take Rose #1.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

For Marion? Then that means we keep UD and Beasley is going to
play the 3...As much as I love UD I'd rather trade him for Hinrich and keep Marion, but do the bulls want that?


----------



## BG7

I doubt UD is in the Heat's future...or if he is, they would just move him to the bench.

The only way it works salary wise (without a 3rd team), would be Hinrich and Hughes for Marion. I know Riley really likes Hinrich, but I think a trade for JO is more likely (marion is better than JO, and Marion is an expiring contract which inflates his value further).

In his address to the media, Paxson said that he is leaning heavily one way, but is just seeking some final background information, but even that might not be enough to sway him if it comes back negative. I would take that as he's leaning Beasley, since it probably isn't a Rose medical report because they see that at the predraft camp.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

On ESPN now is Sportscenter Draft special..It'll also be on again tonight at 7 pmish...Also, according to this show there have been talks of Miami trading our 2nd pick for Clippers pick and Maggitte (They said the clippers #4 pick, but they dont have the 4 pick, and for Maggitte??..)..Anyway and according to Chad Ford, Riley's been calling around looking to trade the 2 pick..(Somthing which we somewhat already knew..Riles what are you doing!) Oh, and btw their about to show that Beasley Rookie vids on their, just if you wnated to watch it again, or in HD


EDIT: Brussard did correct himself at the end of the show saying the trade would be for Brand (like we thought) but he still said the 4th pick, im confused LA doesnt have the 4th pick, and he didnt mention anything about a 3 team trade..He probably meant the 7th pick..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

According to Andy Katz on the show now; the Bulls have told Michael Beasley's people that they're far from decided..(this is according to Beasley's people)


----------



## BG7

Dwyane Wade said:


> For Marion? Then that means we keep UD and Beasley is going to
> play the 3...As much as I love UD I'd rather trade him for Hinrich and keep Marion, but do the bulls want that?


Beasley would probably start at the 4, and Haslem would be moved to the bench, or Beasley could start at the 5, like he did at K-State, and the Heat would use that as a transition year to toughen Beasley up against the huge NBA players before moving him over to power forward spot.

Although ESPN is now reporting #2 and Marion for #4 and Brand (although I'm sure they mean #7).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is getting ridiculous. I wonder what tomorrow's rumor will be. Thankfully, we're just 2 days away from the draft and the end of all this speculation.

As long as we get either Beasley or Rose i'm happy.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Riles pick B-Easy, Man why cant life be this Easyy...


----------



## BG7

Dwyane Wade said:


> Riles pick B-Easy, Man why cant life be this Easyy...


Because I don't think Beasley will be available for the Heat. I don't think Riley is sold on Rose. I think the Clippers trade is likely to go down if Rose is on board. Riley will get his power forward, and may get to take the point guard he really wants (Bayless, Westbrook, Mayo, Gordon, Augustin????). 

If Beasley is there are #2, Riley will take him and keep him imo.


----------



## BG7

Would you guys do #2 and Marion for Dirk? Because I wouldn't be shocked if you guys (and the Bulls) get offered Dirk tomorrow. They offered Dirk for the #1 pick last year.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Would you guys do #2 and Marion for Dirk? Because I wouldn't be shocked if you guys (and the Bulls) get offered Dirk tomorrow. They offered Dirk for the #1 pick last year.


Funny that you bring that up, i was listening to a espn podcast after the Mavs got kicked out and tehy said they think Dirk may be traded this offseason, and i think your right that he will become available come thursday night..I wouldnt do our #2 pick AND marion for Dirk..Maybe just the #2 and what else we need to give up (like blount, banks..) to make it work for NBA rules. And thats a MAYBE, b/c i relaly want Beasley now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Addressing the media today in New Jersey, Nets President Rod Thorn said the league also is uncertain of the Heat's direction.
> 
> "A lot of people think Miami is not going to take Beasley if they stay at two," Thorn said, with the league-wide assumption being the Bulls will eventually settle on Rose. "I think they've been very impressed with Mayo, or trade it as the case may be."


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade2Matrix said:


> Link


What do we not liek about Beasley?!?!?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Dwyane Wade said:


> What do we not liek about Beasley?!?!?


His questionable character...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Would you guys do #2 and Marion for Dirk? Because I wouldn't be shocked if you guys (and the Bulls) get offered Dirk tomorrow. They offered Dirk for the #1 pick last year.


1. Its laughable that people actually believe that Dirk is worth that much! Wake up and realize that 2000 was 8 years ago.

2. Is there anyone in the league that Dirk hates more then Wade? He hasn't been the same since Wade broke him in 06.

3. Riles doesnt like players that are Charmin soft!


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Beasley would probably start at the 4, and Haslem would be moved to the bench, or Beasley could start at the 5, like he did at K-State, and the Heat would use that as a transition year to toughen Beasley up against the huge NBA players before moving him over to power forward spot.
> 
> Although ESPN is now reporting #2 and Marion for #4 and Brand (although I'm sure they mean #7).


There's absolutely no way in hell that Michael Beasley can play center in the NBA. You might as well project him as a point guard. He has about the same chance of playing there.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

We'd have to make the No. 2 + Marion for Brand + No. 7 deal right? What if Memphis actually offers Conley, Miller and No. 5 for No. 2, Cook and Haslem? I think we would have to do that. We would still have Marion as an asset and we could pick up a guy like Love at No. 5 if we can trade Marion or maybe Lopez if we can't.


----------



## 4putt

HEATLUNATIC said:


> His questionable character...


http://www.kansas.com/sports/story/421117.html


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

4putt said:


> http://www.kansas.com/sports/story/421117.html


Who wasn't a goof in middle and high school?

Get back to me when the words murder, rape, robbery and DUI are legible on his rap sheet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

4putt said:


> http://www.kansas.com/sports/story/421117.html





HEATLUNATIC said:


> Who wasn't a goof in middle and high school?
> 
> Get back to me when the words murder, rape, robbery and DUI are legible on his rap sheet.


Let me help clear this up  

From reading this forum, I know you two are both Big Beasley fans. 

HEATLUNATIC was being sarcastic when he brought up the character issues. And 4putt posted that article because it shows how overblown his character issues are, which he though HEATLUNATIC was saying was an issue, which he isnt.


----------



## someone

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Beasley would probably start at the 4, and Haslem would be moved to the bench, or Beasley could start at the 5, like he did at K-State, and the Heat would use that as a transition year to toughen Beasley up against the huge NBA players before moving him over to power forward spot.
> 
> Although ESPN is now reporting #2 and Marion for #4 and Brand (although I'm sure they mean #7).


:rofl2: damn you just too funny


----------



## BG7

Dwyane Wade said:


> Funny that you bring that up, i was listening to a espn podcast after the Mavs got kicked out and tehy said they think Dirk may be traded this offseason, and i think your right that he will become available come thursday night..I wouldnt do our #2 pick AND marion for Dirk..Maybe just the #2 and what else we need to give up (like blount, banks..) to make it work for NBA rules. And thats a MAYBE, b/c i relaly want Beasley now


Blount, Haslem, and #2 works.

Or Larry Hughes and Cedric Simmons and #1 : D


----------



## BG7

Character issues are overblown 

Shaq and Kobe were both huge cancers, and they won 3 championships and made the finals 4 times together. Shaq won one more championship as a cancer.

Kobe stopped being a cancer and took the Lakers to the finals last year. 

Character issues are a bit overblown. Look at Shaq, who is a giant dousche and *******...he has his 4 championships. Not to mention Shaq also is lazy and has a poor work ethic.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Blount, Haslem, and #2 works.
> 
> Or Larry Hughes and Cedric Simmons and #1 : D


I wouldnt thought about it if we had gotten the 4th or 5th pick, but there's no way I give up the 2 pick for dirk, he's thirty somthing now...


----------



## Smithian

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Beasley would probably start at the 4, and Haslem would be moved to the bench, or Beasley could start at the 5, like he did at K-State, and the Heat would use that as a transition year to toughen Beasley up against the huge NBA players before moving him over to power forward spot.


You know, I know what you're saying about toughening him up considering it happens in sports sometimes(Rookie safeties covering #1 receivers one on one pre-season(Sean Taylor vs. Torry Holt back in the day)), but there is toughening someone up and there is embarassing someone. I don't want some man beast like Al Jefferson or Dwight Howard taking his dignity from him.

I would like to start with a lineup along the lines of...

PG: Somebody
SG: Wade
SF: Marion
PF: Haslem
C: Blount

...With Beasley coming off the bench. Put no pressure on him early, let him learn the easy, low pressure way, and then bring him in the first time we lose back to back games. I believe the longer a player sits on the bench(in reason), the better they'll be for it.


----------



## myst

Smithian said:


> You know, I know what you're saying about toughening him up considering it happens in sports sometimes(Rookie safeties covering #1 receivers one on one pre-season(Sean Taylor vs. Torry Holt back in the day)), but there is toughening someone up and there is embarassing someone. I don't want some man beast like Al Jefferson or Dwight Howard taking his dignity from him.
> 
> I would like to start with a lineup along the lines of...
> 
> PG: Somebody
> SG: Wade
> SF: Marion
> PF: Haslem
> C: Blount
> 
> ...With Beasley coming off the bench. Put no pressure on him early, let him learn the easy, low pressure way, and then bring him in the first time we lose back to back games. I believe the longer a player sits on the bench(in reason), the better they'll be for it.


Or play big and move Wade to PG, Marion to SG, and Beasley to SF. That would probably be the biggest 1-3 of all time.


----------



## Flash is the Future

BG7 Lavigne said:


> I doubt UD is in the Heat's future...or if he is, they would just move him to the bench.
> 
> The only way it works salary wise (without a 3rd team), would be Hinrich and Hughes for Marion. I know Riley really likes Hinrich, but I think a trade for JO is more likely (marion is better than JO, and Marion is an expiring contract which inflates his value further).
> 
> In his address to the media, Paxson said that he is leaning heavily one way, but is just seeking some final background information, but even that might not be enough to sway him if it comes back negative. I would take that as he's leaning Beasley, since it probably isn't a Rose medical report because they see that at the predraft camp.


Hughes? Bleh. If we really wanted to go that route...Marion+Banks for Hinrich+Nocioni.


----------



## Dissonance

I didn't see this anywhere. Posted on espn at 12:40AM. Riley still playing with everyone's minds'?


Sources say Heat like Mayo, Bayless, not Beasley at No. 2




> If the Miami Heat's recent activities are any indication, they are not going to select Kansas State forward Michael Beasley with the No. 2 pick in Thursday's NBA draft.
> 
> With the first selection, the Chicago Bulls are leaning strongly toward drafting Memphis point guard Derrick Rose. While the Bulls say they won't announce their decision until draft night, Bulls GM John Paxson admits that the Bulls are "probably leaning a certain way."
> 
> With Rose likely going No. 1, the Heat are on the clock with the No. 2 pick.
> 
> ESPN.com has been reporting since the draft lottery that Heat president Pat Riley has reservations about Beasley. While Beasley is a talent, Riley seems to be uncomfortable with his personality and seems dead set on finding a point guard to pair in the backcourt with Dwyane Wade.
> 
> *To that end Riley staged two separate secret workouts in Miami on Tuesday. The first, a source told ESPN.com, was for Arizona point guard Jerryd Bayless. The second was for USC guard O.J. Mayo, who confirmed to ESPN.com that he worked out for the team.*
> Sources told ESPN.com's Andy Katz on Tuesday night that Mayo was even told by Heat brass -- which included Riley, general manager Randy Pfund and coach Erik Spoelstra -- that he is in contention to be selected outright at No. 2.
> 
> But there are also indications the Heat are shopping that pick and could select Mayo or Bayless lower after acquiring another asset.
> 
> After the Heat were informed that Shawn Marion would not opt out of his contract, sources said Riley began calling teams looking for serious offers for the second pick.
> 
> The Heat then brought in Mayo and Bayless. Both workouts lasted about 90 minutes. It's the second time the Heat have worked out Bayless and Mayo, and according to sources, and Riley believes that both are special talents.
> 
> Bayless had an "amazing" workout, according to the source. He "shot the lights" out and performed even better than he had in his first workout for the Heat. They believe he can be a full-time point guard in the pros, similar to Chauncey Billups.
> 
> The source said Mayo was also "great," and in addition to shooting the ball well, he performed well in some of the ballhandling drills. The Heat believe Mayo could be a Gilbert Arenas-type point guard.
> 
> The same source said Riley is enamored of Mayo's and Bayless' shooting ability and believes Mayo, like Bayless, can be a point guard in the NBA.


----------



## Adam

Interesting stuff. I'll be happy with getting any one of those guys but I really want us to draft Beasley and get rid of Haslem. My guess is that Riley is playing the "character issue" angle to get the other GM's to commit something special in a trade right now.


----------



## Wade County

Man...im getting less and less confident on the Beasley pick each day we get closer...


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Now people are just making up **** without even checking their info.. Maggette + #4 pick?? :laugh:

Ah, two days left guys. My gut feeling tells me something controversial (with mixed opinions) could very well go down on draft night, but we'll leave just fine (whether its with Beasley, or a very enticing trade-down).


----------



## Rather Unique

smh...at giving bayless a minute of our valuable time. how we lookin at dude as a PG when he struggled to even lead his TEAM in assists. disgusting. If we come out this draft, w/o Rose, Beasely, or Mayo+other pieces, we ****** up. we'll see in a couple days, i just hope i dont end up breaking any TVs lol.


----------



## Wade County

He wouldnt need to lead our team in assists. Wade is the predominant ball handler. Bayless would be the perfect fit as a guard next to Wade as he's athletic, can shoot it from deep, is quick and capable of bringing the ball up the court and setting up an offense. 

Of course my perfect scenario is just drafting Beasley - but if we trade down, id like to see us get atleast one good young player plus one of the top 5 or 6 in this draft. Bayless is a good option if we trade down IMO.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

> Memphis Commercial Appeal
> Jun 25, 2008 8:06 AM EST
> 
> The Grizzlies are looking to acquire the No. 2 pick from the Miami Heat but won't offer point guard Mike Conley in any offer, according to The Memphis Commercial Appeal.
> 
> They would target Michael Beasley with the second overall selection.
> 
> The Grizzlies and Heat have talked about swapping first-round picks. In a rumored deal Miami would acquire Mike Miller, Kyle Lowry, and the No. 5 pick for the second selection, but Memphis countered with Miller, Lowry, and the No. 28 pick.
> 
> According to ESPN.com, the Heat want the Grizzlies to send Miller, Conley, and the No. 5 pick for the No. 2 pick and Daequan Cook.


- Memphis Commercial Appeal


Looks like the Heat and Grizz are discussing a trade but both not willing to give up anymore than they have to in their part of the deal.

Basically, the Heat want: Miller + Conley + #5 --> Beasley + Banks (it says Cook, but I think it has to be Banks to match salary).
And the Grizzlies want: Miller + Lowry + #28 --> Beasley + Cook (though I reckon they'd be willing to put in #5 instead of #28, if they can keep Conley out the deal).

No way we take the #28 pick like Memphis wants. But if we settle for Lowry instead of Conley, they could switch the #28 with the #5.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Anyway, so Rawse on the Memphis board says he'd do this trade (I think):

Miller + Lowry + Bayless --> Beasley + Banks

Would anyone here? I'd do it if it were Conley instead of Lowry.. Otherwise, I don't know, I'm not really sure how good Lowry is/can be..


----------



## BG7

If you guys are dealing the #2 pick to Memphis, you are getting Conley most likely.

It seems Riley wants a point guard, and he isn't impressed with Rose. You'll most likely take Beasley if there, but if Beasley goes #1, then all the fun will begin for you guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *O.J. Mayo and Jerryd Bayless in the picture*
> 
> All eyes are on the Heat, With point guard Derrick Rose appearing to be a virtual lock to go to Chicago first overall. Keep in mind that the Heat must select a player with the second pick before making a trade, so even if Michael Beasley's name is called that does not guarantee that he finishes the night with the Heat.
> 
> Baylessphoto_2 Former Arizona guard Jerryd Bayless and USC guard O.J. Mayo worked out for the Heat in Miami Tuesday, ESPN reported late Tuesday night. (No official word from the Heat yet--as the team did not send out a release like usual with the list of players that worked out after the fact--and team officials were not available for comment.)
> 
> \Earlier Tuesday, word was the Heat would select and KEEP Beasley. However, team officials continued entertaining trade offers and still really intrigued by Mayo. A few days ago it appeared the Heat's interest in Mayo had cooled a bit, when team officials went to watch Rose workout in LA while Mayo worked out for several top lottery teams in Mayo Chicago. The Heat's interest in Mayo is real but don't bet on the Heat passing over Beasley. I still think it would take an appealing trade package for the Heat to unload Beasley. That is where it gets complicated because if the Heat wants to be assured of getting Mayo it might only be doable if Miami's trade partner is Minnesota. The Timberwolves, which hold the No. 3 pick, are one of the teams that covets Mayo.
> 
> Bayless entering the fray suggests the Heat wants to cover as many bases as possible should the team trade for the guard.
> 
> The problem is the Heat could regret not ending up with Beasley, if that's what happens. In most of the possible trade scenarios involving the Heat, Miami would be sending the best player--Beasley--to another team, and it's hard to think of a trade where the team that get less in return made out better. All of this goes back to the dilemma. The Heat has several pressing needs--center and point guard. The talented Beasley would fill none of those.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ira's getting pissed off it seems 



> *It's a mad, mad, mad. mad world*
> 
> OK, this officially all is getting to be a bit much.
> 
> Take Michael Beasley and call it a day.
> 
> Apparently, Pat Riley can't keep it simple. Fine, he's paid plenty to make phone calls and watch workouts. No issue there.
> 
> The only issue would be this: Taking someone other than Beasley at No. 2 in Thursday's NBA Draft.
> 
> That would be borderline incompetent. Expand the draft, if he must. Round out the lineup by trading down, if short-term renewal is viewed as the more significant goal.
> 
> But with all the (seeming) infatuation over O.J. Mayo, and perhaps new (seemingly) infatuation with Jerry Bayless, you don't simply bypass the most talented player in the draft, especially when the goal is never to be at No. 2 again.
> 
> The best of all worlds is acquiring a second lottery pick, with Shawn Marion as the bait. That door opened Tuesday. It is not a trap door.
> 
> Any other words from Commissioner David Stern beyond, "With the second selection in the 2008 NBA Draft, the Miami Heat selects Michael Beasley from Kansas State," would be a travesty, unless the name "Derrick Rose" is substituted courtesy of the Bulls.
> 
> Otherwise, you might as well go click on ESPN's draft broadcast and, perhaps, click on the Heat's long-term future.


Link


----------



## BG7

Why are people buying into this ****?

Riley either wants Michael Beasley and is trying to get Paxson to pass on him, or he knows the Bulls are going to take Beasley, and is just degrading Beasley to build Rose into this godlike draft prospect so Rose has more trade value when he "shockingly" falls to #2.

If he wanted to ship Beasley out, he wouldn't spend so much time tearing down the guy's value.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Why are people buying into this ****?
> 
> Riley either wants Michael Beasley and is trying to get Paxson to pass on him, or he knows the Bulls are going to take Beasley, and is just degrading Beasley to build Rose into this godlike draft prospect so Rose has more trade value when he "shockingly" falls to #2.
> 
> If he wanted to ship Beasley out, he wouldn't spend so much time tearing down the guy's value.


Most of these writers and analyst are buying into this **** because they're all hearing the same thing. Most of them have their own sources withing the league and it seems as if they're all hearing the same exact thing about how Miami feels about Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Beasley was just interviewed on the draft special on ESPN. He said he still doesnt know what way the Bulls are leaning. He hopes to go number 1. He said that his visit to Miami went well, loved the city and the heat people. When asked how he'd fit with Miami he said he'd fit in real well with Wade and Udonis, he'd give us an inside out presence and that they'd have a lot of fun.

OJ Mayo is coming up after the break.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Will it seems like Pat Riley's buying into this bc Chad Ford said he spoke to some GMs and they said that they've actually gotten personal calls from Pat saying he's open to a trade..(that says a lot)..Pat; Odom, Pierce, Butler, Arenas, Amare 5 guys who had "character" issues when going into the league


----------



## BG7

Beasley said he would cry if he dropped out of the top 2.

And I think it was Broussard who said, that they've been talking to other GM's around the league, and they all think Riley is posturing for a trade, or that Pat Riley is insane to not like Beasley.


----------



## BG7

Why would they take OJ Mayo if they are looking for a character guy? He was suspended in high school, he got suspended for 3 games from the basketball season for pushing a ref, charged with possession of marijuana. The guy is going to be 21 even though he just finished his first year of college (think about that for a moment).

Although his 29 on the ACT is pretty impressive, and he does seem like a pretty smart guy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He got suspended for getting in a fight in high school. That's nothing. There are fights every day in high school.

The charges were dropped on the marijuana incident.

The ref incident was seen as the ref overreacting. As the video shows, Mayo hardly even touched him yet the Ref goes flying down. He was still allowed to play in the state championship game too.

None of these guys at the top have serious character issues. 

I just cant see us not taking Beasley at 2. As Bucher just said, Mayo and Bayless have no value at 2. To get the highest value we'd have to draft Beasley. Then any team that wants him will have to come up with a good enough deal. If not we'll keep him, which I hope we end up doing.

Memphis seems to like Love a lot and he thinks that's where he's going. Katz said last night that if Memphis does take Love then they're keeping him.

I dont think Minnesota has anything we'd want, and they're probably taking Mayo.

That leaves Seattle. Is Wilcox and Bayless worth Beasley and Blount?? I dont think so. Hopefully Miami doesnt either.


----------



## myst

Haslem for the #5 pick? I think we would have to do that if it was on the table.

Plus Philly, and GSW have asked about Marion according to the show.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

myst said:


> Haslem for the #5 pick? I think we would have to do that if it was on the table.
> 
> Plus Philly, and GSW have asked about Marion according to the show.


I'd do it in a heart beat but we'd probably have to take on Brian Cardinal's contract as well. I'd still do it. But Chris Wallace was already raped in a trade earlier. Would he actually do this type of trade once again? 

I'd only do a Baron for Marion or sign and trade of Ellis for Marion in a trade with GS. And if the #2 pick is still ours in this deal then i'd take Beasley.


----------



## myst

B-Diddy
Wade
Beasley
Haslem
Blount

We just need to make a couple of moves on the front court, and that would be a great team.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Ya and if you want to get real technical about incidents, even Rose's had one, he got into a fight over some girl in college (or hs, im not sure)..But those things happen..Oh and supposidly Wade's not the only guy in love with Mayo, Kobe loves him too, that says somthin about this guy's personality/game


----------



## Dwyane Wade

> *
> So the question is … who is going to win the Michael Beasley sweepstakes? After talking to numerous sources around the league, here are the top four contenders:*
> 
> 
> 1. Memphis Grizzlies
> 
> 
> The Grizzlies have a huge hole at the power forward position (since trading away Pau Gasol) and see Beasley as an elite talent to pair up with Rudy Gay.
> 
> The Grizzlies can offer a number of deals that could entice Miami. They could include the No. 5 pick, Mike Miller and the Heat's choice of either Kyle Lowry or Mike Conley. Adding Miller and a point guard would allow the Heat to be very flexible with whomever they draft at No. 5. They could add another guard such as Bayless or they could go big with a player such as Brook Lopez or Kevin Love.
> 
> 
> 2. Los Angeles Clippers
> 
> 
> The Clippers can offer the Heat someone Riley desperately covets: Elton Brand. A swap of the No. 2 pick and Marion for Brand and the No. 7 pick works under the salary cap and helps both teams with their needs. Why would Riley pull the trigger on that trade now, when he could just make a run at Brand in free agency next summer? Sources said the Heat would like to get Brand to Miami as soon as they can and lock him up to a long-term extension this fall. At No. 7, it's possible the Heat could still get Bayless.
> 
> The Clippers like Marion and Beasley, but they could actually use the No. 2 pick to grab Mayo. Mayo has been coveted by the Clippers for a while.
> 
> The Heat would have to weigh their interest in Brand against their desire for Boozer in 2009 in this scenario, however.
> 
> 
> 3. Seattle SuperSonics
> 
> 
> Kevin Durant covets Beasley as a teammate. They were best friends growing up and want to play together. The Sonics think Beasley is the perfect complement to Durant. They'd be willing to take back more salary to make it happen.
> 
> Sources say the Sonics are offering the expiring contract of Chris Wilcox, Johan Petro and the No. 4 pick to Miami for the No. 2 pick and Mark Blount. The move would save the Heat some serious money, putting them well below the cap in the summer of 2009.
> 
> The Heat would prefer Jeff Green in the deal instead of Wilcox and Petro, but it doesn't appear the Sonics are willing to go that far, even if the Heat dropped Blount from the equation.
> 
> A source close to Seattle told Katz that Miami hasn't called about a deal as of Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 4. Minnesota Timberwolves
> 
> 
> The Wolves have been hoping and praying that Beasley somehow falls to them at No. 3. While he's not a perfect fit, they could move Al Jefferson to the 5 and have one of the highest-scoring front lines in the league. However, Beasley falling to No. 3 looks unlikely -- unless the Heat do pull the trigger on Mayo outright at No. 2. Can the Wolves put together a package that works if Beasley doesn't fall?
> 
> The Wolves have a few assets that could entice Miami. They actually hold the Heat's 2009 first-round pick, which is top-10 protected. They also have a player who the Heat have interest in: last year's lottery pick, Corey Brewer. If the Wolves really want Beasley, perhaps a return of the Heat's first-round pick and/or Brewer could make it happen.
> 
> A source close to Minnesota told Katz, however, that the Heat and the Timberwolves have talked but there was no deal that worked for both teams as of Tuesday night.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3459696
Not sure if anyone has posted htis already..People have been posting here left and right..It really sounds liek to me that we're not going to end up with Beasley, I dont think Riley's bluffing on that part..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Anyone seen the New Heat logo on the draft hat? Here it is


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Oh I hadn't seen that..Not bad. Supposidly one reason we may not try to get Beasley is b/c we want to go after Boozer next year, i dont understand that, its too early to do that.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade2Matrix said:


> Anyone seen the New Heat logo on the draft hat? Here it is


Bring back the fireball.


----------



## LamarButler

I look at it this way. Beasley will be just as good as Boozer, and if not, better. There's no guarantee of getting Boozer, but if Rose is the #1 pick, Beasley you can get right now.

Jesus, Riley just needs to get Beasley and keep him. He's the most NBA ready in the draft, he's maybe the most talented, and he fits great with Wade and Marion. Passing up Beasley would be one of the stupidest things you can do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It seem like Riley is the only one wavering on Beasley. Maybe he isnt but man, all i've heard and read is how Beasley is gonna be a great player in the league. It would suck to pass up on a guy with his talent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andy Katz, Ric Bucher, and Jay Bilas think Beasley will no doubt be the #2 pick. The question is whether Miami will keep him.

Bucher said its pretty much a lock for Rose to go #1 from everything he's hearing. He said he's 98.9% certain.


----------



## Wade County

one more day...my god...make this madness end...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BG44 said:


> one more day...my god...make this madness end...


I blame ESPN for this madness. They got 1,000 people covering this draft and they each have their own 'sources' telling them different things.

The only one I really trust from ESPN is Andy Katz. That guy is almost never wrong when it comes to reporting on pro and college basketball.


----------



## Wade County

Guys im really nervous and stressed...after we got number 2...it wasnt supposed to be this way...why do we have to complicate this?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

^ True.. I remember saying prior to the Lottery: "It'd suck to get #2 cause we'd have nothing to talk about for a month".. :laugh:

On the other hand, all this talk about trades makes the upcoming draft a must-see event! 1 day left!!


----------



## Adam

BG44 said:


> Guys im really nervous and stressed...after we got number 2...it wasnt supposed to be this way...why do we have to complicate this?


Don't worry. Riley rips people off he doesn't get ripped off. I too wanted Beasley but I will still be happy with a trade because I know Riley would get insane value. Arenas is out there, Baron Davis, Brand, and Carmelo. And if we're just trading down for Mayo/Bayless that's not so bad. Bayless is the best point guard in this draft and is going to be up there with Chris Paul in a few years. Mayo is going to be the best player to come out of this draft class.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BG44 said:


> Guys im really nervous and stressed...after we got number 2...it wasnt supposed to be this way...why do we have to complicate this?


Hopefully by this time tomorrow all this will be over and we'll know who the new member or members of the Heat are.

I'll be listening to the Heat draft radio show from the AAA. I wonder if we dont draft and keep Beasley, if Riley, Randy Pfund or Coach Spo will get the same treatment as Former Miami Dolphins Head Coach Cam Cameron got when he spoke to the Dolphins draft party about their choice of Ted Ginn Jr, over Brady Quinn, who all the fans wanted.

Here is how Dolphins fans greeted 1st year Head coach Cam Cameron after drafting Ginn over Quinn for those that dont remember 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P_Nx0BiO6Zc&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P_Nx0BiO6Zc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller

^ Ok I don't know much about the NFL or Miami Dolphins, but I felt pretty bad for the guy.. 1st Year Head Coach and he gets that reception.


----------



## Rather Unique

adam said:


> Don't worry. Riley rips people off he doesn't get ripped off. I too wanted Beasley but I will still be happy with a trade because I know Riley would get insane value. Arenas is out there, Baron Davis, Brand, and Carmelo. And if we're just trading down for Mayo/Bayless that's not so bad. *Bayless is the best point guard in this draft* and is going to be up there with Chris Paul in a few years. Mayo is going to be the best player to come out of this draft class.



c'mon man, maybe u trying to rationalize us possibly gettin him but :nonono:
Rose is clearly the best 'guard' in the draft. Mayo, can make an argument. And as for best pure point guard in the draft. that clearly goes to DJ Augustine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rather Unique said:


> c'mon man, maybe u trying to rationalize us possibly gettin him but :nonono:
> Rose is clearly the best 'guard' in the draft. Mayo, can make an argument. And as for best pure point guard in the draft. that clearly goes to DJ Augustine.


In defense of Adam, he hasnt been a fan of Rose for a while now, and has said that about Bayless and Mayo for a long time as well.


----------



## Rather Unique

well then i can see why he made that statement, and as a bayless 'hater' i made mine. lol


----------



## Maestro

BG44 said:


> Guys im really nervous and stressed...after we got number 2...it wasnt supposed to be this way...why do we have to complicate this?


Less than a full day left my friend, and we'll finally get our answers. I'm still assuming the Bulls are going to take Rose. Do you think Riles will pull the trigger on Beasley?


----------



## IbizaXL

we've been overall good with the draft selection that last few years. im also nervous but we have to trust Heat Mngmt. they have the record to back it up.


----------



## Wade County

I do trust the Heat management...its just tough to hear all this speculation when ive been such an avid Beasley guy since I first entertained the slight possibility of getting him.

Seeing him wear the Heat hat then trade it in for a Sonics or Grizzlies or whatever hat...thatd hurt

I have faith that Riles & Co. will do a good job tomorrow though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dave Hyde of the Sun sentinel and Greg Cote of the Miami Herald both wrote articles about Miami needing to take Beasley

Hyde: Will humorless Riley really pass on Michael Beasley?

Cote: Heat's choice should be simple: Beasley

Again, it seems like the only person not high on Beasley is Riley.


----------



## Wade County

Atleast its ASSUMED he isnt high on him...or he's just trashing his value so he can grab him outright. 

I think Miami will be a sad and lonely place if the Beast isnt in town sometime this weekend to get his Miami Jersey. The fans want it. The sports writers want it. Give us a larger than life personality, last time we got a 'chip - and Beasley is way less of an *** than Shaq.


----------



## BG7

Paxson is informing Rose/Beasley which one of them he will take tomorrow afternoon, so the Bulls pick should be set then. 

If Paxson opts for Beasley (which he is obviously considering strongly, regardless of what the media thinks), I am interested in what happens with Miami, whether they do the smart thing and just take Rose, or still dick around with Mayo and all these crappy trades.


----------



## Wade County

Should be interesting. One thing is for sure, we cant rest easy till the night is officially over. 

Beasley would be great, Rose would be great, Mayo or Bayless would be ok depending on what we have to give up...anything less and im pissed (if its not a superstar player).


----------



## Adam

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Paxson is informing Rose/Beasley which one of them he will take tomorrow afternoon, so the Bulls pick should be set then.
> 
> If Paxson opts for Beasley (which he is obviously considering strongly, regardless of what the media thinks), I am interested in what happens with Miami, whether they do the smart thing and just take Rose, or still dick around with Mayo and all these crappy trades.


It's amazing how effectively you've closed your mind to reality. I think that you might actually believe your suspicions about Paxson taking Beasley. He is 99.9% taking Rose.


----------



## Wade County

Just re-reading some earlier articles after the measurements came out:

Pat Riley says Michael Beasley measures up:

*"He's got a plus-five wingspan," Riley said, which would give Beasley the wingspan of a player 7-1 1/2. "He's got a 35-inch vertical. He goes 21 inches above the rim, jumping."

Riley said Beasley "tested extremely well in all the measurements," coming in at 238 pounds and 7 1/2-percent body fat. Heat trainer Bill Foran was among those who worked at the camp.

"His game is about quickness," Riley said of Beasley. "It's about the ability to change at the rim, left- to right-handed. His shuttle speed was actually better than most guards. His ability was better than most guards in the camp.

"He'd out-quick any power forward. He'd be able to muscle with 'em, too."*

Riley said Memphis point guard Derrick Rose, projected by many as the top overall selection, left few doubts with his testing.

"The other kid," he said of Rose, "is probably the best athlete in the whole camp. *From an athleticism and basketball standpoint, these two 19-year-olds proved they have a game. I think both of them are fearless."*

When it came to tipping his hand, Riley sidestepped the issue of Rose's quiet demeanor and Beasley's outgoing nature.

*"They're at the opposite ends of the spectrum as far as personalities go," Riley said. "But they're both good personalities."*

This was only 3 weeks ago. I have a hard time believing any of his opinions have changed that much after seeing him in person, meeting with him, havin lunch, watchin the work out...etc


----------



## Dwyane Wade

well supposidly Beasley measured out as one of the strongest (if not the strongest) at his age..


----------

